# The Epic Weekly 3x3 100 Cube Marathon!



## kprox1994 (Jun 30, 2011)

So basically this is like every other forum competition, except for a few things. There is no specific time we are all trying to reach, this is a race for all speeds, but we will compare our times and see how much faster we get each week. This is also an average of 100, not 12 which takes a lot longer to do, but if you split it up throughout the week it is only about 15 solves a day which is doable. The contest will start at approx 9:00pm Central Standard Time (so convert to your own time zone) every Wednesday and end at the same time the following week.

Scrambles for Week 1!
1. R U2 B U F U L' B F2 L B U' F U' F' U2 F' D' L U' R D2 U2 F B'
2. R' F' D' R' U F L2 R' B U R' U D B' F' D F2 R F2 U' D R U F U2
3. U R L' F U2 B D U L2 F B' D B2 D F D2 L2 F2 U F2 R F U2 B2 U'
4. F U R2 D' R U2 D' L' R2 D' U R' B L' F D L' F D U L' B2 L2 U R
5. D2 F2 B2 L' F2 L U' B U2 D' L2 F2 L D' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 L D' L F' D U'
6. F D2 L F2 R2 U F U F2 R F B R' D L2 B2 L F2 D' L2 F' R' U D B'
7. L' R U' F' U2 B' D' R2 D' F' D L2 F2 U R2 U B2 F' U2 B2 R' D' L F' D'
8. B' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' D2 L2 U F2 R F' U R' F2 B' R F L' U' F' D L' F2
9. D2 F B D' L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F L2 B' U L2 F' R' D' B R F2
10. B2 L' D B D' L' F' D' U2 B F' D2 L2 U2 D F' U' R' L' D F' L B' D B
11. L2 F' B2 L R' B2 D' R U D2 F2 U2 B2 L D' B' F L B D L2 D2 L U' L
12. B D2 L U' R2 F2 L F U B2 F2 R D2 R' F' R L F' U L F2 B' L' R2 U2
13. L' D2 R' F2 B2 U' F2 R L2 D2 L' R2 F U' L2 R' D2 L D B D' U B' R U
14. L F' U B D U L' R B2 F2 R' L' F B R' D' R F' L' D F B D R2 B
15. L2 D2 B U F2 L2 U' B' D2 B' R D B D' U2 B' L' R U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B'
16. B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' L' U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U2 R F' D B U D B' D' L'
17. F' L' F2 D' U2 R L D' B' F R2 D U' R2 D2 L2 F B R F2 D' B L' F' L
18. U F2 R' F' D B' L2 D B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U B D L2 B2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D R'
19. L' R2 U L D2 R2 L F' D' L R2 B' U' R2 D' F R' L U' B F' L2 U' D' L2
20. R' U2 B2 U B U' B U2 F' L B' D2 R' D2 R' F R' B U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D2
21. R D' R' D' U' L2 R' U' D R' L' B2 D' R' F2 B' L' U R' D2 B U F U' L'
22. D2 F2 R2 U' R F' B' D' B' L D2 F' B' D' U' F2 U' F2 U L' U B2 L' R' U2
23. R2 L F2 B2 L2 F B2 R' F D' F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 R B2 L' F2 L2 R U2 L2 D
24. L2 F' U' L2 D2 R2 D' L B' L2 R D' F L' D' R' D' R' U2 B' U' B' D2 L2 D
25. L U2 D' F U F' D L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U' F2 U L' R' B2 U2 B2 D' L' U L
26. U' F' L' U' L' U' L2 B' D L U' F' R U2 D R' F' U R2 B L' R2 B' U L'
27. L F2 U L R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L' B R U L R B2 U F' B R2 F
28. U2 F' U' F' B2 R2 U' R D' L F U D' B2 R' L D' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D F'
29. L R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R U R2 D R2 L2 F' L2 B2 L' R B2 F' R L U R2 U2
30. L' R2 F L F2 D' B' F2 D L F' B D2 U L D B U F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' D
31. D U2 B' R' B2 L D U2 R' F U' B U F L2 F2 L2 U' D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L'
32. F D' U L F U R2 U D' F' R' U L2 D R2 U' L' U' R' D U2 B2 D2 L' F'
33. D' B' F R2 U2 L2 U2 B L' B F' R' U' L B R F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 F' B L
34. U F' D U2 F U2 B L2 D R' B D R2 L' F' U' B D2 B U R L' F2 L2 D'
35. D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U R2 B R' B D' R2 D L2 D' F L2 U F2 D F' B' L2
36. B2 F2 D' F' U' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 B U F U2 L D' L2 B U L' D2 R2 L'
37. R D' L2 U F' D U F' D' F' D' R B2 L2 R' B U2 F D F2 U L U' B U'
38. F U' R' D2 L B2 L2 B D B R2 F' U F R' L' U2 R B R2 L2 B' L2 R U
39. L' D2 U' L B' R' U' D2 R' D' B' F' U2 R F' U2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' L R B
40. D2 R2 B2 U B' R' B' U' D2 B R' U' L U' B2 R2 L B' L' U2 R U B L' F2
41. U' B2 R L' B D L2 B U' D R B2 U B R U' B' F' D F U B2 U F2 U2
42. R2 D U F2 L D2 L' U D R D' R' B2 D R D' U' L B D2 U' R2 L2 D R2
43. D2 F L' F L U' D B2 D' R2 B L F' B L B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B' U B R
44. B' D' F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R2 L' D' L2 F2 L2 R F2 B' D B R2 D F'
45. R' F2 R' B' L U F2 D2 B2 D' R' B U' F2 R' B' U' B' F U2 R2 L B2 D2 U'
46. D2 F' D2 U' L' R' D L' R D2 R2 F2 L' B U' R U2 F U' D R2 B' R' D2 R'
47. D' F' B2 U2 F' U F' U B F L' R2 U' B' U' D' R F' B' L' D R2 F U2 F2
48. R F' U' B2 R U L2 B' U' L U D2 L' R2 B' D U2 B U' L U2 L D U R2
49. U2 L B2 L' D R2 L' D U2 B2 U' F' L D2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' U F R'
50. D' L' D' F2 D B D U2 L F2 R' F' U R' F2 B D' B R L U L2 D' B D2
51. B2 L' D2 R F D' F' U2 R U2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' F' R2 D' U B2 L' R B'
52. R U R2 B' L' F L U R L B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F L' D' R F2 D U2
53. U F' L U F U2 L2 F' R B D' L2 D2 L2 F R' D' U' B' D' L F' R U2 D
54. R2 F U F2 B R' B2 U' L' D2 R B' D L B F U' L B2 D' R' B2 F2 U2 R
55. R F2 L' F L U2 L' B R2 F' L D R B L' D2 F L2 F D2 B' R L B' U2
56. B2 R D L2 R B2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' D F2 D U2 R' U2 B F R' L' U2 R'
57. L' D2 F U' F L' B' D B2 U2 D F D2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 L' F' L' F2 B U' R2
58. D B2 L' U' F2 B R U2 F' D B' L' F' R U' L U' R2 U' B2 F D' L U2 D2
59. F' U' L B2 U' L U2 F' U B' F' L2 U' D' B2 R U2 B' L' B F L D' F D2
60. B' F' L D B' U' B D' B' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L
61. U2 F' R2 L2 B U2 R2 F D2 R' L U2 D2 F2 R F2 D' B' F U' F D F' L R'
62. B U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' U' B2 L' D' L' R' B L2 D2 B' D' F L B' R F
63. B' L' D F L' D' L' U2 B D' F2 R2 U R2 F D' L U' R' U2 L F U' L2 F2
64. B2 R F L2 U' B2 F2 U' D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R' D L2 F' L2 U2 L U' F' R' F
65. B' L2 U' D2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 D L' U L' U2 B2 D' L F' B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' F2
66. B2 D' B2 L R' D' F D L' R U R' B' R L2 D B2 F' R2 F D' F D' R2 L
67. R' U' R L' F B' U D2 F2 B' R B D2 R' D2 R' U R' L B2 L B U' F L2
68. U' D2 L' D2 B U' L' R' B' F' D F2 R' U2 B' F U D' B2 L' U' F U' F D2
69. B2 D2 B R D B L' B' L B' D' L' D2 R2 L' D2 B2 F' L2 U' D' L B' L2 B'
70. F2 L B' R' B F' R2 D' U' L2 F' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U
71. B F R' D R U' L F' B2 L' B F D2 F D2 F D B2 R D2 U' R U2 B2 D'
72. D' U2 L' D R' B' D' B' F2 R D F' U' D L R D' B F' D' B2 D U2 B2 U2
73. L2 U' D' R' F2 U2 B' R' L F2 B U' L' U2 D' L' D R2 D B D' U2 B2 U' L
74. F L' B' F' R' U' D' F D' B2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L D F2 B' U2 L2
75. U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B' U R2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R D R B' R D2 B2 U B2 D' R
76. F' D L' U' B F2 U' R' U B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B D'
77. R' B U2 L R2 U' F2 R' L' U2 D' F2 D B F R' B R2 B D R2 F2 D F2 R'
78. B' R2 B R' L' D L' F' L' F' R2 D' U' L2 B' U2 L' U' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L' B
79. U D' B U D2 L' U R L B U L2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 L' R B2 R' D F2 L'
80. R B' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R F2 R B2 D B2 R2 U D2 L' B U' R2 B'
81. R2 L F B2 L2 R D F D F2 B R U' L D' L' R' B' F' D B F D L U2
82. D2 U' F' R L2 B' R2 B' R2 B L2 F U' L U D' R F2 L U R2 L' F U' B
83. D U2 L' B2 F' U R2 U' R' U' D' F2 D L F2 U' L' B2 U' R' D2 R2 L F U
84. R' D2 B2 D L' U2 B' R' F D' R L2 D B' L' F2 D' F' U' F U2 L2 D2 U F'
85. R B2 D F2 D F2 U' D2 F' U R2 L D2 R B' F' U' R2 F2 U' L F' L' F' U2
86. U2 L' F' D2 R2 L' F' B' U2 R L' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 F L
87. D R' B2 U D2 F U2 L D' F' R2 L' F L D R2 F' B2 D2 F' U' F' B L2 B2
88. B L2 B L' R' U D' F2 R U' D R' F D F U' R B L U' D' B2 D L R2
89. R B D U' B' R' F L2 F' R D' L' F B' R' L B2 U D L U R F' R U2
90. R2 U B' D' R2 B2 U' B L' D2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 R U B2 R2 U2 D' F' L' U L2
91. F2 U2 D2 R2 L' D' F R2 F' L' R' B F L' D B' D R F2 L F' B' U D2 B2
92. U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R L' U R' D' R2 L F R F D U B' F' L D2 R F2 U2
93. L' B' D2 B2 L U R' U2 R U' F' U2 F L B F' U L' U' L2 B2 F2 U B' R2
94. R' L2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L B2 R' B U2 L2 D F2 R' B2 L U' R' F' L R' F2 B
95. R' U' R' F2 L2 F2 L U' D2 L F2 R2 L' U F' U R B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B' F
96. U' L2 F L2 B2 D R U' B U R2 D2 L U' D' R B F D' F R2 B' L' R F
97. U' F B R' D F' R2 D' U' B2 U L' U2 B2 D2 R' L D2 U R2 F L B R' D
98. D' F2 R2 U2 L F' L B' U2 D2 L' D U' R D R2 D2 L2 U D R D2 F' U2 L'
99. F2 U' L' B2 U' D B' R2 D' R U2 B L' F' D' B D' F U' D L F' L2 R2 U2
100. L' F' B' R2 L' B' U D' F2 L D U B' F' R' L' B' D B U' F2 U2 D L' U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 30, 2011)

in if i can be bothered


----------



## ianography (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll do it, but not immediately of course.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 30, 2011)

Now that the school year is over I can get back into cubing again. 
I'll be doing this sometime within the next few days, but I expect my times to be pretty bad compared to before.


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 30, 2011)

This looks exactly as titled. Epic. I wonder how many people will actually do this?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2011)

challenge accepted.


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

I will do it!

[15.34], [18.55, 16.58, 16.02, 22.94, 21.27, 19.54, 17.79, 19.51, 17.67, 16.80, 18.24, 17.28[Pllskip], 19.59], 

That session sucked so I wont finish it yet.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 30, 2011)

anyone know a fast way to import the scrambles to CCT?


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jun 30, 2011)

use cubetimer.com. It has an entire average of all your solves. So just clear any previous times and do the 100 solves.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jun 30, 2011)

Woohoo! I'm done.

36.23 - below average for me. (Yes, I know I'm not good)

Can't wait for next week!

Edit: I got them! I thought I deleted them but I didnt look at the time.


100: 00:36.27 x 99: 00:30.15 x 98: 00:36.70 x 97: 00:34.14 x 96: 00:47.12 x 95: 00:26.55 x 94: 00:33.72 x 93: 00:42.74 x 92: 00:35.03 x 91: 00:41.12 x 90: 00:38.70 x 89: 00:33.01 x 88: 00:36.48 87: 00:35.95 x 86: 00:25.75 x 85: 00:41.40 x 84: 00:29.78 x 83: 00:41.65 x 82: 00:36.91 x 81: 00:33.38 x 80: 00:32.35 x 79: 00:48.03 x 78: 00:28.34 x 77: 00:32.33 x 76: 00:41.49 x 75: 00:31.94 x 74: 00:27.56 x 73: 00:36.41 x 72: 00:36.16 x 71: 00:55.92 x 70: 00:37.50 x 69: 00:34.60 x 68:00:30.31 x 67: 00:37.15 x 66: 00:38.92 x 65: 00:37.65 x 64: 00:31.45 x 63: 00:37.39 x 62:00:33.63 x 61: 00:28.31 x 60: 00:28.76 x 59: 00:42.57 x 58: 00:37.28 x 57: 00:31.40 x 56:00:35.50 x 55: 00:39.93 x 54: 00:31.86 x 53: 00:33.02 x 52: 00:38.03 x 51: 00:29.28 x 50:00:32.16 x 49: 00:42.58 x 48: 00:32.02 x 47: 00:34.35 x 46: 00:34.83 x 45: 00:39.00 x 44:00:27.95 x 43: 00:47.47 x 42: 00:48.84 x 41: 00:48.46 x 40: 00:29.12 x 39: 00:38.59 x 38:00:27.25 x 37: 00:32.94 x 36: 00:31.52 x 35: 00:35.31 x 34: 00:34.56 x 33: 00:44.56 x32:00:54.9 x 31: 00:22.77 x 30: 00:43.44 x 29: 00:34.30 x28: 00:45.24 x 27: 00:40.63 x26: 00:31.07 x 25:00:32.18 x 24: 00:34.99 x 23: 00:38.59 x 22: 00:42.16 x21: 00:30.49 x 20: 00:30.06 x 19:00:33.55 x 18: 00:35.56 x 17: 00:35.66 x 16: 00:29.76 x 15: 00:37.26 x 14: 00:30.99 x 13: 00:43.27 x 12:00:43.83 x 11: 01:07.81 x 10: 00:29.18 x 9: 00:38.39 x 8: 00:31.40 x 7: 00:27.92 x 6: 00:35.14 x 00:27.65 x 4: 00:32.72 x 3: 00:41.82 x 2: 00:39.07 x 1: 00:37.94

(the x's speparate the times)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I should practice L2Lk.
Expect sup25s average.


----------



## choza244 (Jun 30, 2011)

Round 1

Average: 18.21
Best Time: 11.96
Worst Time: 32.43

times:


Spoiler



19.90, 19.30, (32.43), 16.59, 16.25, 20.88, 17.36, 18.58, 17.38, 18.86, 18.83, 15.92, 16.60, 16.74, 20.42, 21.02, 16.48, 23.05, 14.88, 17.96, 14.02, 14.94, 16.25, 18.51, 21.23, 17.77, 13.63, 18.24, 20.23, 15.87, 19.70, 22.13, 16.10, 15.94, 19.51, 18.68, 16.06, (11.96), 17.43, 17.43, 23.20, 19.08, 18.61, 17.21, 18.59, 16.80, 18.13, 15.25, 20.99, 18.09, 22.35, 15.55, 21.38, 16.99, 17.97, 16.40, 18.99, 14.97, 17.64, 17.17, 18.91, 16.31, 16.18, 16.53, 15.89, 22.82, 20.69, 20.03, 19.75, 19.74, 16.87, 16.85, 18.62, 23.47, 20.62, 16.85, 16.30, 18.58, 20.28, 17.28, 17.35, 18.83, 17.08, 17.70, 16.16, 16.93, 13.47, 19.16, 21.45, 16.34, 17.33, 17.08, 21.44, 18.20, 17.44, 18.24, 15.77, 19.79, 18.56, 19.28


----------



## emolover (Jun 30, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Woohoo! I'm done.
> 
> 36.23 - below average for me. (Yes, I know I'm not good)
> 
> Can't wait for next week!


 
You know your suppose to put your individual times.


----------



## uberCuber (Jun 30, 2011)

I will do this at some point. I'm _really_ tempted to do these 3x3 solves on my 5x5 so I can get some 5x5 practice out of this. Maybe I will even do it on both and see how big the difference is!


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 1, 2011)

emolover said:


> You know your suppose to put your individual times.


 
Well, they're already deleted. Oh well. I'll do that next week. (Yes I did finish all of them)

My fastest was 23.xx and my slowest was 1:07(PLL fail)


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 1, 2011)

finally!
round 1
event:speed
average:28.69
31.92, 24.88, 27.14, 30.47, 35.86, 32.98, 23.85, 33.13, 26.32, 25.33, 34.38, 29.44, 33.38, 30.30, 27.85, 22.31, 27.58, 26.60, 20.92, 24.20, 34.20, 32.12, 28.80, 28.25, 29.66, 26.60, 25.07, 24.32, 28.75, 29.02, 26.36, 39.89, 33.95, 32.17, 29.62, 28.99, 30.48, 22.62, 25.41, 22.54, 32.28+, 26.82, 27.35, 23.60, 29.17, 28.98, 29.28, 26.60, 27.10, 29.28, 27.80, 23.56, 34.82, 31.45, 29.20, 26.44, 25.96, 28.59, 29.63, 31.45, 25.80, 35.54, 23.79, 29.89, 28.30, 29.47, 25.94, 36.54, 29.55, 29.58, (39.89), 26.94, 28.14, 26.47, 23.90, 28.66, 34.01, 35.13, 29.73, 28.93+, 21.33, 29.19, 29.77, 29.20, 29.69, 30.61, 24.62, 27.75, 30.17, 36.27, 21.23, 37.44, 29.39, 24.01, 28.16, 29.95, 28.89, 29.53, 21.51, (20.26)

save the best for last!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jul 1, 2011)

Statistics for 06-30-2011 21:09:18

*TiLiMayor - Ronda 1
Average: 18.53*
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 2
Standard Deviation: 3.49
Best Time: 12.61
Worst Time: 39.06
Individual Times:
17.34, 18.66, 15.13, 15.47, 15.27, 18.16, 17.59, 16.84, 18.22, 17.59, 21.22, 16.81, 18.05, 16.34, 17.00, 18.55, 17.77, 19.36, 19.31, 15.91, 16.44, 15.30, 17.38, 18.88, 13.65, 17.33, 17.84, 18.22, 18.02, 19.03, 17.25, 16.90, 15.78, 19.19, 17.36, 20.21, 16.63, 14.56, 18.43, 16.86, 21.86, 16.22, 20.36, 17.71, 37.15, 18.91, 21.15, 17.52, 21.11, 18.05, 16.68, 16.72, 17.52, 19.90, 20.03, 18.83, 16.91, 19.58, 15.15, 18.02, 19.43, 19.94, 19.08, 19.61, (12.61), 16.27, 18.63, 20.46, 21.27, 19.86, 18.31, 19.97, 17.06, 19.16, 19.97, 22.83, 16.22, 17.00, 19.81, 24.00, 13.83, 17.13, 15.40, 21.86, 21.13, 20.78, 22.03, 17.86, 18.91, 18.63, 18.28, 14.61, 17.88, 17.18, 13.88, (39.06), 20.19, 17.94, 18.09, 21.71

Total time (scrambling and solving): 1:30:47.29


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 1, 2011)

Round 1
*15.79 Average*
Ignore the Scrambles in the Spoiler


Spoiler



Statistics for 06-30-2011 19:14:13

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 15.79
Standard Deviation: 1.99
Best Time: 10.91
Worst Time: 21.55
Individual Times:
1.	17.09	B2 F2 L' R2 B' F' D' F2 D2 F U' F' R2 B2 D' L R B2 D U' R D2 R2 D2 B'
2.	17.86	B2 D B F2 D2 F' D B F' L F2 L R B' F L2 D' B D U B2 F' L' R2 D'
3.	16.86	D F' D' U' L' B U2 B' U L' R B D U' B R B D U F2 R2 B U2 L R
4.	18.08	B' R' D U L2 R B' L R' B F2 U' F2 R D2 L2 R2 U' R' F L R U F D
5.	17.93	B F L2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L' R' B2 R' B' D' L2 U2 R' B2 L U2 B F2 L R2 F D
6.	14.98	L' B2 D U B2 F2 R2 D R B2 D' F' R' D' U' L2 R2 F D B' U' B F' L2 U'
7.	21.55	L R D2 B2 L2 R D2 U L' R2 D2 U2 B' D L' F D2 U2 R' B' D B2 F D2 U
8.	15.80	B2 L D' L D2 U2 L2 F2 L' R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 R' D' U L D B' U B F2 D2
9.	14.14	D L R2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' F L2 R F' D U' L' D U R' D R2 B2 F' L' U L2
10.	17.35	D2 R2 B F2 D' U2 R U R F' D' U B R2 U' F2 D2 R2 D2 U L' D L' R' F
11.	13.83	R U B' F L R2 D' U' R' D B' D2 F2 D' F L B' D F L2 U2 B2 L' B' F2
12.	13.06	L2 D U2 R' B2 R U B' U2 L U' L R2 B2 L R' F2 U2 B F R2 F' U B2 F2
13.	18.52	D2 L F2 U' L2 R D B' F2 D2 B2 L2 D' B F' U' R D B' F2 R U' B F U'
14.	17.93	D' U2 B2 D U2 L' R B' F' D2 L' B F' D2 R' B' L' D U2 B2 F' D F2 U2 B2
15.	15.97	B2 R2 B F D' F L2 U' L' R' B2 F2 R2 U2 B L' R' B2 L R2 B U B D2 U
16.	15.73	B' F2 D' R D U' B F2 L' B' D2 U2 L2 D2 F' D' U2 B2 L' R2 U2 L R2 D R
17.	14.40	U2 R2 D U2 R2 B2 R' U L F2 L2 F D' U' F L2 R2 D2 L R U2 L' F2 D2 U
18.	14.53	B2 D' L R2 D L2 R B R' B L D2 B2 L2 R' U2 B F2 L2 D' U B L2 F L'
19.	15.12	L2 R B D2 L2 R2 D2 U' B R F' D2 R F U2 B2 F D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L R' D'
20.	16.79	D2 R2 F2 D U L' R B F2 L U L' U L' R' F' L' F R D' F D R2 D F
21.	15.99	D' B' R2 U2 L2 B L R B' F U' R F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R' D U F R B2 L F2
22.	14.67	U B F2 L2 F D' U R D' U' R F2 U2 B2 D F U2 F L B' F2 D U' R2 B2
23.	15.05	D2 U2 L D2 B2 F2 D F D' L R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U2 L2 D U L R B2 U2 B U
24.	11.53	L2 R F' L2 R D U' R2 F2 D' L2 R U2 B' F' L B2 D' U2 B' F' U L2 R' F'
25.	15.11	B' D2 U2 L' R F D2 U2 F D U R F' L' R' D' U2 L' B F R D B2 F D'
26.	20.13	D2 U2 L2 F' L' R' U' L' D2 U B2 L R2 F' D' B' R D U B' U2 L F' L2 F2
27.	16.30	B' F U L D' L2 U2 L' B F2 U' B' U2 L' R2 B' F L' B D' L' R2 B2 L2 U
28.	14.18	U' F R' B R B2 F' D2 B D' U' B2 F L' D L2 U2 F R' B2 D' L D U' B2
29.	11.90	U2 L D L2 R2 B D2 B L2 B' F2 R' D' U2 R B F' D' U' L' B' D U' B' R2
30.	15.75	L' R2 U2 B L' D L U2 B D2 B2 L' F' L' F' L' B L' B F2 R2 D U L' R'
31.	16.87	D B' D2 U L' R2 U2 B' L B F' D2 U' B2 R' D L' D' U' L' U L2 R U2 L2
32.	16.82	L R F2 R D2 R B L R F L2 R' F' D L R2 F L2 D U L R' U R B
33.	18.91	R2 U2 F2 D F2 L' R' D U L' R' B2 F2 R2 D L R2 F' L2 D B2 D B2 L' F2
34.	15.68	D U' F' D U' L D' U' R' U2 B F' D2 F' L2 U' F U2 B' D U' L2 R F R'
35.	18.85	F U L' R2 U2 F L' U2 F L2 B2 F D' U' L D2 B2 F2 U F R B' F2 R2 D'
36.	16.90	L2 R D2 L' R2 D' U' L U' L' R2 F2 R2 B F L2 R F' L R2 B2 F L' U2 R
37.	13.17	L2 R2 B2 F' L2 D F D U2 F2 U L R D B' R B' L' R B' D' U2 F' D U
38.	13.94	D2 U' L2 B F U' L R B F' R2 D2 R B2 F' D U R2 D2 B F' R2 U L2 D'
39.	13.57	L' D2 U2 L' F2 D2 U2 B L2 R' B F2 L' R U L' B D2 R2 B' R U' R D2 R
40.	14.63	B' R' U F' D2 U' B2 U2 B L' R2 B2 D2 U R F2 D' F2 L D F D2 B D2 F'
41.	16.40	D2 R' D B' F' U' L' R' D' L B F2 D2 L U' L2 D U B2 D2 F2 U' L U2 L'
42.	16.22	D' U2 B' F' L R2 B' F L2 D' U L2 U2 F' L R' B' F2 R F L2 U L' R' U'
43.	15.28	U' F2 D' U' B' F2 R U R D' U B' F' L' R2 U2 F D B F2 D F2 D2 U' L'
44.	12.59	R2 B' D' U2 F' D2 U2 B' L R F2 L' B2 L' R D' R' D' U L' F L' R2 D' U'
45.	14.27	F2 L B' F R B2 U' B' D2 U' R2 B' F L' D U2 R2 B U2 F U' F R' B2 F'
46.	17.36	D L' R D2 L R2 B2 F' L F2 L2 R' B' R2 B' F' U2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B U2
47.	18.58	L2 R' D2 U2 L D B' F' D' B2 F' L2 B2 F U' L R D L2 U' R U' R' U' R2
48.	15.04	B F2 U' L' B F2 D' B2 F D2 L B D U' F L2 U' B F' L' D R D2 U R2
49.	15.17	D U' B' U L' R B' L' R B' L' D' L B U' L2 B F R U F L2 D2 L' U
50.	16.72	L2 F2 L2 R' U' F' R B F' L R2 B R' D U2 L2 R B U F U' B2 F2 L' R
51.	17.10	L' R' B2 D2 U L R2 B2 F2 D' U B' F2 U' L2 F D' F2 R D U' L2 R2 U' B
52.	14.53	R2 B' D2 U2 L2 R U2 L B2 F L R2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 F' D' U B' F' D2 F2
53.	16.98	U L' R2 B2 F' D U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R B2 L R' B F2 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 D2 U
54.	14.98	F D' L' R D L2 R2 D U2 L D B2 F2 R B F D2 F L F L2 D U2 L U'
55.	14.71	R' D' R2 D2 B F R' F2 R' D' B' F' U L' R B D B2 F L B2 L' F2 D2 B2
56.	16.37	B' F2 U' B' U2 F2 U L R2 B' F' D2 U F L' R2 B F2 D' L2 R2 B F' L R
57.	13.74	D U' L' R D2 U' L2 R2 B L2 D' L2 B' F' L R' B' F L R2 U L B2 F R'
58.	14.98	D2 B L' B2 D2 R' U2 L B F2 L U2 F' L2 B' U2 L2 F' U R' B U' B D' F'
59.	14.19	L2 F L2 R F' D R2 B' F2 U2 L' R2 U2 L' D' L' D F2 L2 D' F L B F' R
60.	16.59	F2 R' D U' L2 F2 R' B L B2 F U2 B2 D' U2 B2 D2 U2 F' D2 U2 R2 U2 B2 L'
61.	19.29	B' F2 R' F' R' D2 U2 L2 R' B' F2 R D2 L' R2 B' R F2 L' R2 D' B2 F' L' F'
62.	14.56	D B F2 L2 D U' B F R2 D2 B' F' U L' F' D2 F2 R' B F' U R2 F2 D2 L
63.	15.23	D L F2 U F L2 B F2 L2 F R' D' L R2 D2 L R D U L D' U' L D' U'
64.	15.03	D F2 D U L F U L' B F2 D U' L R F D2 L' R' D' U2 L2 R2 B' L R
65.	16.12	L' D' U2 L' R2 B' F' L' R D L' U' R B F' D' B2 F2 L2 D F L2 R2 U2 L
66.	10.91	R2 B2 F' U' L2 U2 L' F2 D' F2 L2 U2 B F2 U' R' B2 U' L' D2 R F' L2 B2 F'
67.	17.66	L' R F2 D2 U' R2 D F L' F L R' D' U' B' D U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F R D R'
68.	14.84	F2 D' F D' U2 L' R B D' R2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 B2 L2 B F2 U' B U F' L D
69.	16.88	F2 D U2 B2 F L' R2 D2 U2 F' U B2 L R2 B' R' D' U' R D U2 B' D2 U B
70.	18.42	F2 D' B' D' U2 B D2 U B' F U R2 B' U' L' R' U L' R2 U F2 D2 R' D U'
71.	14.29	B F' U2 R2 B' F2 R' U R' F R' B2 U R2 B' F U L2 R' U B U' B2 D2 R2
72.	15.88	U B D' F' L2 B' F' U B2 F L' F R U2 L R2 D U L2 R2 D2 U' B F R
73.	15.69	L' B D' R F' D' U' R2 D L F L2 D' U' L2 R' U2 R B F L R U' B2 L
74.	21.49	D R U' F2 D' U B F U2 L' R B2 F2 R F' R B2 L B' F' R2 D2 L2 B' F2
75.	16.38	B' U' F2 D U' L2 R2 U' R U B2 U' F L' F D B U L D L2 B' F2 L2 F2
76.	16.33	U2 L2 R D' U L2 D F' R2 F U2 B D' R D2 L' D L R' B' U B2 D' U B
77.	14.63	U' B D' U2 F' D B F' L2 R' U' L2 R B' F' R2 U L' F D F L' B' D2 L2
78.	14.17	B2 F' L2 R D B' F2 R2 D' B' F' L' R D' R U L2 R' B2 U' F' L' D' B2 F2
79.	15.08	D' U' L' R B2 F' D' U' F2 R B F L' D B L2 F' D' B' D' U F2 L2 D2 U
80.	16.92	D2 U F2 L' B2 F2 R B D2 L F L U R2 D' L' F2 L2 U2 L' R B2 F L' B2
81.	15.01	F R' U' L2 D' U2 L' U' F D2 L' R U B2 L R' B2 U' B2 F L2 F' D U2 L
82.	14.37	B2 L' D B F L2 B2 F2 L2 R B' F R B F2 L2 F' R D' U2 F' U B' F2 L'
83.	12.57	F L R2 D U' L' D2 F' L F2 R B' U' F2 L' D U2 R2 B U' F2 L' D2 U' B2
84.	18.56	B' F' L B F U' L2 B D L R2 D2 B2 F L' R2 U2 F2 L R U B2 F L R
85.	16.11	B2 F L' D U' F2 D' U R2 D2 B F' R2 D' F' R' D R' B F U' B2 U2 L' R2
86.	13.69	U L R' B2 R' B2 L2 B2 F' U R F' U' F R2 U L R D2 U2 B D U' F2 U'
87.	15.43	B' F U' F U B' L R2 B' D' U2 R2 U L2 R D' B F' D2 B F R D2 U2 F2
88.	13.97	U2 F R2 D' U' F' R2 B' D2 U2 L' B F U2 L2 R D2 U L' R' U' B2 F U2 L2
89.	16.02	B F D2 U' F L2 B' D2 U' R2 B' L2 R' D2 U2 B' L' R B F L2 R F' R B
90.	13.00	L2 R2 D2 U L' D2 U B2 F D B' F L' R D' U' R2 D U' R' B2 L R U' R2
91.	14.54	B' U' R F' L' R D' U' B' F L2 R' D U2 B2 F2 D U2 L2 R2 U F D' L2 F2
92.	21.32	L' R D U L B2 U' L' R' B2 F2 D' B2 D B F L D' L' D2 F' L R D B
93.	15.01	D' U' L' B' U2 F' U2 R2 U B F2 L2 R' D U' L' D' B' U F U2 F2 R2 D' L2
94.	14.09	D2 L D' L R' D B D' B2 F U' L R B2 L' U' B2 F2 R2 B F' D L2 D' F'
95.	17.38	B2 L' R' D B' U L' R2 B2 U2 L' B' F2 D' U2 L U' B' L' R2 D2 B F' D B'
96.	16.06	D' U' R' D' L R2 D' U L D2 U2 B' L' R2 B F D B R2 D2 U' R2 U L' R
97.	16.77	R' B F D' U L2 R' F' R' B2 F D U2 L2 B U B' F2 R U' B2 L' R' B' D'
98.	13.91	B2 L2 R F L' D' R2 F' R' U2 R' F2 L R' F R2 B2 F2 D' L U L' B F2 L
99.	15.18	R' B' D2 U2 L R2 B' U L2 R2 B F R2 D' L2 R2 D F' D L2 B2 D U B2 F
100.	17.24	F2 D' U2 L2 R F2 D' B2 F D' L R B2 F' U' L' F' R D2 L' R' D2 L R U2


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 1, 2011)

*cyoubx-*

Arrrrg. PPT does not display times nicely. 

I'm not going to post every individual time, just the important stuff:

Best: 10.18
Worst: 19.38
Std Dev: 1.65

*Mean: 14.98* (Average is a little lower, but pretty negligible.)


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, I did a lot better than I expected. xD
best time: 8.25 (LL skip)
worst time: 15.13
best avg5: 10.29 (σ = 0.78)
best avg12: 11.10 (σ = 0.90)
best avg100: *12.10* (σ = 1.33)


Spoiler



12.22, 12.59, 11.75, 13.06, 12.98, 9.34, 12.55, 10.86, 12.18, 12.57, 14.03, 11.93, 13.71, 12.01, 10.42, 9.89, 12.83, 12.15, 14.79, 11.96, 9.92, 12.74, 12.24, 12.83, 11.34, 12.66, 13.58, *10.05, 12.28, 12.14, 9.93, 9.41, 11.38, 12.39, 9.57, 11.71, 11.48, 10.99, 11.44*, 11.21, 11.89, 12.97, 14.19, (8.25), 12.15, 9.49, 10.26, 11.83, 11.47, 11.66, 12.68, 12.62, 10.78, 13.14, 12.17, 14.07, 10.95, 13.46, 10.92, 12.36, 12.24, 14.80, 11.16, 13.14, 12.17, 11.59, 11.66, 13.29, 14.72, 10.69, 11.68, 11.30, 11.41, 12.19, 14.27, 10.69, 12.18, 13.61, 14.65, 13.13, 12.26, 11.83, 12.64, 10.33, 12.34, 13.94, 11.87, (15.13), 13.72, 14.39, 10.97, 13.20, 14.31, 10.20, 10.02, 12.80, 11.62, 13.91, 12.83, 10.33


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 1, 2011)

> Well, I did a lot better than I expected. xD
> best time: 8.25 (LL skip)
> worst time: 15.13
> best avg5: 10.29 (σ = 0.78)
> ...



That's pretty good Sarah. Now do this at TOS(actually don't).


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 1, 2011)

Neatttt, this will force me to practice  I'll start tomorrow (which gives me 5 days, 20 solves a day).


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 1, 2011)

Spoiler



12.74, 10.98, 14.35, 10.56, 9.77, 10.12, 8.86, 11.81, 11.39, 12.55, 9.63, 11.78, 10.11, 8.76, 12.75, 12.71, 10.22, 10.19, 11.35, 11.60, 10.21, 9.71, 11.63, 17.36, 9.81, 8.68, 13.47, 11.48, 10.98, 12.03, 11.66, 9.50, 12.08, 10.82, 11.58, 12.38, 9.63, 8.66, 8.18, 8.62, 10.51, 11.14, 10.18, 10.44, 9.53, 13.77, 9.65, 10.55, 10.15, 9.14, 9.82, 11.35, 11.11, 9.94, 11.26, 12.42, 10.53, 10.94, 34.01, 10.75, 9.70, 11.43, 10.31, 13.01, 8.58, 11.03, 9.53, 13.03, 10.90, 10.86, 10.91, 11.41, 12.44, 10.84, 10.54, 9.78, 10.00, 9.65, 9.73, 11.06, 9.29, 10.17, 8.87, 11.96, 9.20, 13.95, 7.31, 10.16, 11.90, 9.15, 12.88, 8.84, 12.81, 10.48, 10.93, 10.93, 10.36, 12.39, 11.03, 10.62



number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.31
worst time: 34.01

current avg5: 10.86 (σ = 0.21)
best avg5: 8.97 (σ = 0.57)

current avg12: 11.06 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 9.89 (σ = 0.83)

current avg100: 10.79 (σ = 1.15)
best avg100: 10.79 (σ = 1.15)


----------



## Selkie (Jul 1, 2011)

Ohh, nice idea. I'm in, I'll do my first set after work


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jul 1, 2011)

3x3 OH. 

number of times: 99/100
best time: 22.84
worst time: 49.08

current avg5: 29.72 (σ = 0.81)
best avg5: 27.75 (σ = 0.80)

current avg12: 30.41 (σ = 3.10)
best avg12: 29.57 (σ = 3.02)

current avg100: 31.86 (σ = 3.89)
best avg100: 31.86 (σ = 3.89)




Times:


Spoiler



29.49, 35.32[cubedrop], 29.57, 29.44, 29.25, 25.16, 29.88[Cross.  ], 34.81, 35.29, 29.21, 37.34, 33.55, 28.00, 38.72, 35.49, 32.76[3move YC], 31.57, 33.78, 32.36, 29.91, 30.15, 37.73, 30.83, 29.92, 32.46, 28.90, 31.35, 25.27, 33.08, 36.15, 28.93, 25.39, 35.30, 28.50, 38.15[COLL fail], 31.01, 25.15, 28.52, 34.19, 30.04, 29.26, 30.40, 33.11, 32.89, 32.00, 30.40, 35.02, 29.54, 32.89, 31.92, 39.16, DNF(31.43), 32.52, 36.99, 36.36, 32.91, 49.08[arrgh.], 33.92, 33.10, 29.48, 31.67, 34.17, 29.20, 35.78, 33.07, 29.61, 32.45, 22.84[COLL @ 15 sec. ], 30.77, 28.93, 29.51, 32.54, 34.46, 35.85[2nd F in a row. xD], 24.12[Lucky F2L], 36.13, 33.26, 24.66, 32.69, 29.95, 37.32, 32.23, 35.91, 29.72, 34.14, 25.45, 28.42, 28.19, 28.59, 26.63, 37.34, 32.64, 27.58, 38.71, 27.74, 29.92, 28.64, 27.29, 33.83, 30.59


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Round 1*
15.73, 14.80, 16.02, 14.50, 14.39, 12.61, 13.93, 16.36, 12.47, 13.05, 11.69, 15.76, 12.81, 14.42, 13.51, 15.56, 10.67, 13.71, 12.34, 12.45, 13.95, 13.51, 13.50, 11.11, 14.27, 9.74, 13.59, 14.87, 17.67, 15.15, 9.49, 13.96, 15.42, 14.89, 14.20, 15.80, 13.35, 15.21, 12.72, 16.24, 14.00, 13.62, 16.37, 15.17, 14.00, 14.21, 14.89, 13.85, 16.39, 14.39, 15.71, 15.66, 14.76, 13.87, 14.37, 11.78, 15.10, 14.51, 12.28, 14.74, 14.39, 17.91, 16.08, 13.20, 12.32, 13.99, 12.71, 12.55, 12.94, 13.60, 14.23, 13.25, 13.41, 15.28, 16.72, 15.26, 13.82, 16.67, 13.18, 15.81, 12.71, 13.48, 13.49, 15.61, 16.40, 13.91, 13.03, 13.34, 15.67, 14.32, 18.89, 13.74, 15.01, 13.36, 16.12, 15.34, 13.52, 12.59, 14.03, 15.16
*Average:* 14.22


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 1, 2011)

Damn you PPT...

*Mean 100: 9.52*
Best time: 7.46
Worst time: 15.81
StD: 1.04
Best Avg5: 8.63
Best Avg12: 9.02


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 1, 2011)

Statistics for 07-01-2011 17:00:58

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.33
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 8.22
Worst Time: 14.93
Individual Times:


Spoiler



1.	11.69	R U2 B U F U L' B F2 L B U' F U' F' U2 F' D' L U' R D2 U2 F B'
2.	11.86	R' F' D' R' U F L2 R' B U R' U D B' F' D F2 R F2 U' D R U F U2
3.	12.40	U R L' F U2 B D U L2 F B' D B2 D F D2 L2 F2 U F2 R F U2 B2 U'
4.	13.77	F U R2 D' R U2 D' L' R2 D' U R' B L' F D L' F D U L' B2 L2 U R
5.	11.59	D2 F2 B2 L' F2 L U' B U2 D' L2 F2 L D' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 L D' L F' D U'
6.	14.34	F D2 L F2 R2 U F U F2 R F B R' D L2 B2 L F2 D' L2 F' R' U D B'
7.	12.13	L' R U' F' U2 B' D' R2 D' F' D L2 F2 U R2 U B2 F' U2 B2 R' D' L F' D'
8.	14.27	B' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' D2 L2 U F2 R F' U R' F2 B' R F L' U' F' D L' F2
9.	10.41	D2 F B D' L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F L2 B' U L2 F' R' D' B R F2
10.	12.50	B2 L' D B D' L' F' D' U2 B F' D2 L2 U2 D F' U' R' L' D F' L B' D B
11.	13.34	L2 F' B2 L R' B2 D' R U D2 F2 U2 B2 L D' B' F L B D L2 D2 L U' L
12.	12.40	B D2 L U' R2 F2 L F U B2 F2 R D2 R' F' R L F' U L F2 B' L' R2 U2
13.	13.61	L' D2 R' F2 B2 U' F2 R L2 D2 L' R2 F U' L2 R' D2 L D B D' U B' R U
14.	9.94	L F' U B D U L' R B2 F2 R' L' F B R' D' R F' L' D F B D R2 B
15.	14.00	L2 D2 B U F2 L2 U' B' D2 B' R D B D' U2 B' L' R U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B'
16.	12.52	B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' L' U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U2 R F' D B U D B' D' L'
17.	13.11	F' L' F2 D' U2 R L D' B' F R2 D U' R2 D2 L2 F B R F2 D' B L' F' L
18.	12.30	U F2 R' F' D B' L2 D B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U B D L2 B2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D R'
19.	12.96	L' R2 U L D2 R2 L F' D' L R2 B' U' R2 D' F R' L U' B F' L2 U' D' L2
20.	9.11	R' U2 B2 U B U' B U2 F' L B' D2 R' D2 R' F R' B U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D2
21.	11.22	R D' R' D' U' L2 R' U' D R' L' B2 D' R' F2 B' L' U R' D2 B U F U' L'
22.	11.02	D2 F2 R2 U' R F' B' D' B' L D2 F' B' D' U' F2 U' F2 U L' U B2 L' R' U2
23.	12.50	R2 L F2 B2 L2 F B2 R' F D' F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 R B2 L' F2 L2 R U2 L2 D
24.	12.21	L2 F' U' L2 D2 R2 D' L B' L2 R D' F L' D' R' D' R' U2 B' U' B' D2 L2 D
25.	10.58	L U2 D' F U F' D L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U' F2 U L' R' B2 U2 B2 D' L' U L
26.	13.00	U' F' L' U' L' U' L2 B' D L U' F' R U2 D R' F' U R2 B L' R2 B' U L'
27.	12.28	L F2 U L R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L' B R U L R B2 U F' B R2 F
28.	12.77	U2 F' U' F' B2 R2 U' R D' L F U D' B2 R' L D' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D F'
29.	12.80	L R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R U R2 D R2 L2 F' L2 B2 L' R B2 F' R L U R2 U2
30.	10.33	L' R2 F L F2 D' B' F2 D L F' B D2 U L D B U F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' D
31.	12.63	D U2 B' R' B2 L D U2 R' F U' B U F L2 F2 L2 U' D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L'
32.	13.52	F D' U L F U R2 U D' F' R' U L2 D R2 U' L' U' R' D U2 B2 D2 L' F'
33.	13.38	D' B' F R2 U2 L2 U2 B L' B F' R' U' L B R F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 F' B L
34.	13.19	U F' D U2 F U2 B L2 D R' B D R2 L' F' U' B D2 B U R L' F2 L2 D'
35.	12.25	D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U R2 B R' B D' R2 D L2 D' F L2 U F2 D F' B' L2
36.	13.93	B2 F2 D' F' U' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 B U F U2 L D' L2 B U L' D2 R2 L'
37.	12.02	R D' L2 U F' D U F' D' F' D' R B2 L2 R' B U2 F D F2 U L U' B U'
38.	13.36	F U' R' D2 L B2 L2 B D B R2 F' U F R' L' U2 R B R2 L2 B' L2 R U
39.	11.43	L' D2 U' L B' R' U' D2 R' D' B' F' U2 R F' U2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' L R B
40.	9.80	D2 R2 B2 U B' R' B' U' D2 B R' U' L U' B2 R2 L B' L' U2 R U B L' F2
41.	13.13	U' B2 R L' B D L2 B U' D R B2 U B R U' B' F' D F U B2 U F2 U2
42.	13.93	R2 D U F2 L D2 L' U D R D' R' B2 D R D' U' L B D2 U' R2 L2 D R2
43.	10.59	D2 F L' F L U' D B2 D' R2 B L F' B L B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B' U B R
44.	13.58	B' D' F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R2 L' D' L2 F2 L2 R F2 B' D B R2 D F'
45.	11.06	R' F2 R' B' L U F2 D2 B2 D' R' B U' F2 R' B' U' B' F U2 R2 L B2 D2 U'
46.	10.05	D2 F' D2 U' L' R' D L' R D2 R2 F2 L' B U' R U2 F U' D R2 B' R' D2 R'
47.	13.56	D' F' B2 U2 F' U F' U B F L' R2 U' B' U' D' R F' B' L' D R2 F U2 F2
48.	13.72	R F' U' B2 R U L2 B' U' L U D2 L' R2 B' D U2 B U' L U2 L D U R2
49.	13.18	U2 L B2 L' D R2 L' D U2 B2 U' F' L D2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' U F R'
50.	10.25	D' L' D' F2 D B D U2 L F2 R' F' U R' F2 B D' B R L U L2 D' B D2
51.	10.53	B2 L' D2 R F D' F' U2 R U2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' F' R2 D' U B2 L' R B'
52.	8.90	R U R2 B' L' F L U R L B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F L' D' R F2 D U2
53.	13.93	U F' L U F U2 L2 F' R B D' L2 D2 L2 F R' D' U' B' D' L F' R U2 D
54.	13.69	R2 F U F2 B R' B2 U' L' D2 R B' D L B F U' L B2 D' R' B2 F2 U2 R
55.	12.65	R F2 L' F L U2 L' B R2 F' L D R B L' D2 F L2 F D2 B' R L B' U2
56.	11.96	B2 R D L2 R B2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' D F2 D U2 R' U2 B F R' L' U2 R'
57.	12.97	L' D2 F U' F L' B' D B2 U2 D F D2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 L' F' L' F2 B U' R2
58.	12.34	D B2 L' U' F2 B R U2 F' D B' L' F' R U' L U' R2 U' B2 F D' L U2 D2
59.	10.97	F' U' L B2 U' L U2 F' U B' F' L2 U' D' B2 R U2 B' L' B F L D' F D2
60.	14.00	B' F' L D B' U' B D' B' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L
61.	12.13	U2 F' R2 L2 B U2 R2 F D2 R' L U2 D2 F2 R F2 D' B' F U' F D F' L R'
62.	14.33	B U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' U' B2 L' D' L' R' B L2 D2 B' D' F L B' R F
63.	10.03	B' L' D F L' D' L' U2 B D' F2 R2 U R2 F D' L U' R' U2 L F U' L2 F2
64.	10.58	B2 R F L2 U' B2 F2 U' D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R' D L2 F' L2 U2 L U' F' R' F
65.	11.86	B' L2 U' D2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 D L' U L' U2 B2 D' L F' B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' F2
66.	14.11	B2 D' B2 L R' D' F D L' R U R' B' R L2 D B2 F' R2 F D' F D' R2 L
67.	13.97	R' U' R L' F B' U D2 F2 B' R B D2 R' D2 R' U R' L B2 L B U' F L2
68.	13.36	U' D2 L' D2 B U' L' R' B' F' D F2 R' U2 B' F U D' B2 L' U' F U' F D2
69.	12.41	B2 D2 B R D B L' B' L B' D' L' D2 R2 L' D2 B2 F' L2 U' D' L B' L2 B'
70.	13.91	F2 L B' R' B F' R2 D' U' L2 F' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U
71.	12.00	B F R' D R U' L F' B2 L' B F D2 F D2 F D B2 R D2 U' R U2 B2 D'
72.	13.02	D' U2 L' D R' B' D' B' F2 R D F' U' D L R D' B F' D' B2 D U2 B2 U2
73.	12.58	L2 U' D' R' F2 U2 B' R' L F2 B U' L' U2 D' L' D R2 D B D' U2 B2 U' L
74.	13.36	F L' B' F' R' U' D' F D' B2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L D F2 B' U2 L2
75.	13.43	U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B' U R2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R D R B' R D2 B2 U B2 D' R
76.	12.77	F' D L' U' B F2 U' R' U B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B D'
77.	14.15	R' B U2 L R2 U' F2 R' L' U2 D' F2 D B F R' B R2 B D R2 F2 D F2 R'
78.	11.94	B' R2 B R' L' D L' F' L' F' R2 D' U' L2 B' U2 L' U' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L' B
79.	8.22	U D' B U D2 L' U R L B U L2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 L' R B2 R' D F2 L'
80.	13.38	R B' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R F2 R B2 D B2 R2 U D2 L' B U' R2 B'
81.	12.19	R2 L F B2 L2 R D F D F2 B R U' L D' L' R' B' F' D B F D L U2
82.	13.19	D2 U' F' R L2 B' R2 B' R2 B L2 F U' L U D' R F2 L U R2 L' F U' B
83.	12.46	D U2 L' B2 F' U R2 U' R' U' D' F2 D L F2 U' L' B2 U' R' D2 R2 L F U
84.	13.90	R' D2 B2 D L' U2 B' R' F D' R L2 D B' L' F2 D' F' U' F U2 L2 D2 U F'
85.	12.86	R B2 D F2 D F2 U' D2 F' U R2 L D2 R B' F' U' R2 F2 U' L F' L' F' U2
86.	14.21	U2 L' F' D2 R2 L' F' B' U2 R L' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 F L
87.	11.05	D R' B2 U D2 F U2 L D' F' R2 L' F L D R2 F' B2 D2 F' U' F' B L2 B2
88.	9.94	B L2 B L' R' U D' F2 R U' D R' F D F U' R B L U' D' B2 D L R2
89.	11.58	R B D U' B' R' F L2 F' R D' L' F B' R' L B2 U D L U R F' R U2
90.	10.80	R2 U B' D' R2 B2 U' B L' D2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 R U B2 R2 U2 D' F' L' U L2
91.	12.03	F2 U2 D2 R2 L' D' F R2 F' L' R' B F L' D B' D R F2 L F' B' U D2 B2
92.	12.91	U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R L' U R' D' R2 L F R F D U B' F' L D2 R F2 U2
93.	12.96	L' B' D2 B2 L U R' U2 R U' F' U2 F L B F' U L' U' L2 B2 F2 U B' R2
94.	14.93	R' L2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L B2 R' B U2 L2 D F2 R' B2 L U' R' F' L R' F2 B
95.	10.30	R' U' R' F2 L2 F2 L U' D2 L F2 R2 L' U F' U R B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B' F
96.	11.86	U' L2 F L2 B2 D R U' B U R2 D2 L U' D' R B F D' F R2 B' L' R F
97.	12.34	U' F B R' D F' R2 D' U' B2 U L' U2 B2 D2 R' L D2 U R2 F L B R' D
98.	9.47	D' F2 R2 U2 L F' L B' U2 D2 L' D U' R D R2 D2 L2 U D R D2 F' U2 L'
99.	13.06	F2 U' L' B2 U' D B' R2 D' R U2 B L' F' D' B D' F U' D L F' L2 R2 U2
100.	11.91	L' F' B' R2 L' B' U D' F2 L D U B' F' R' L' B' D B U' F2 U2 D L' U2



Only 1 lucky solve.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 1, 2011)

I did very poorly.

Cubes Solved: 97/100
Number of Pops: 6
Average: 15.31
Standard Deviation: 2.36
Best Time: 11.56
Worst Time: 29.54
Number of G-Perms: 38
Number of H-Perms: 1


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 2, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> I did very poorly.
> 
> Cubes Solved: *97/100*
> Number of Pops: 6
> ...


 
i think your math is wrong


----------



## emolover (Jul 2, 2011)

That was crap!

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 18.23
Standard Deviation: 2.42
Best Time: 12.08
Worst Time: 24.58
Best avg of 5:16.03
Best avg of 12: 16.51

Individual Times:
15.34, 18.55, 16.58, 16.02, 22.94, 21.27, 19.54, 17.79, 19.51, 17.67, 16.80, 18.24, 17.28, 19.59, 23.95, 20.64, 17.27, 18.72, 16.50, 17.39, 15.58, 20.52, 17.00, 17.95, 17.88, 12.56, 16.78, 21.95, 22.06, 16.55, 18.34, 18.41, 17.05, 19.53, 15.48, 15.95, 18.12, 18.38, 18.77, 19.26, 19.02, 19.47, 22.34, 19.45, 16.59, 22.73, 18.58, 16.11, 16.17, 20.88, 21.26, 17.83, 18.55, 17.66, 17.03, 18.20, 19.44, 21.95, 18.80, 15.30, 19.23, 15.80, 18.76, 19.08, 19.25, 16.08, 23.45, 18.81, 20.56, 16.09, 18.08, 17.61, 16.05, 15.31, 18.42, 21.77, 23.12, 16.80, 17.83, 19.56, 12.08, 16.38, 19.14, 18.69, 13.45, 20.45, 17.22 ,16.80, 16.86, 17.83, 15.45, 13.23, 17.73, 14.90, 17.99, 22.22, 24.58, 17.02, 16.10, 15.89


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 2, 2011)

ill be done within a day (use cct for something like this it calculates averages very well)


----------



## ianography (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay, I'm not doing this anymore. I'm doing the monthly 10,000 solves race.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2011)

Hmmm.... 14 or 15 solves a day... I just may do this too...


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 2, 2011)

> Hmmm.... 14 or 15 solves a day... I just may do this too...



You speedsolve too?


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> You speedsolve too?


 
Relics of my past


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> i think your math is wrong


 
I'm not quite sure what you're referring to here. Do two or more DNFs in an average of 100 constitute a DNF average? I didn't actually do any math to get that information; it's all just copied and pasted from CCT, but I wouldn't count on CCT to know any rules about DNFs in averages of 100.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 2, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're referring to here. Do two or more DNFs in an average of 100 constitute a DNF average? I didn't actually do any math to get that information; it's all just copied and pasted from CCT, but I wouldn't count on CCT to know any rules about DNFs in averages of 100.


 
Yeah, it's a DNF average.


----------



## emolover (Jul 2, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Yeah, it's a DNF average.


 
Oh thats not fair. Its 100 solves, its not like its 5 or 12.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow... I planned to start this tonight and do a bit each day. Then I got on a roll...

Cubes Solved: 100 
Total Pops: 0 
*Average: 15.38*

Fastest Time: 12.11
Slowest Time: 22.51
Standard Deviation: 02.12 

Best 12 cube average was:

Average: 14.28 seconds
Individual Times: 15.20, 12.97, 14.70, 14.74, (12.22), 15.01, 14.80, 15.25, 13.33, 13.24, (15.35), 13.59



Spoiler



Ignore the scrambles

Individual Times:
1) 16.25 U' B' D' U F' D' L R' U R2 U2 F' B' D' F' D2 R' L D F D2 R2 L2 D' F2
2) 16.06 L2 U D L' B R B' F U2 D' F2 D2 U B2 L' R' U' F L U L R2 U' R2 D
3) 16.78 L2 U' L' D2 R2 D2 B F' R' L' D' F2 R B' L2 D' L2 F' L' B2 F' D2 R2 L2 U
4) 13.99 F U2 B' D' F' R F' B2 R' U F B U2 L' D' B' R D' B L' D2 R2 F' R U'
5) 16.67 B' D B2 D2 F' L U' F2 B' R2 B D' U' R D' L D' L' R F' R B' D F2 L2
6) 20.74 U2 R' F R' D2 F2 U' D2 F2 R' U2 D' R' L D' B U' R B2 D B2 U2 D' B2 F2
7) 13.75 B F' L2 R2 F2 B R L2 D B2 U B2 F' R B R2 B' U B' D' L' U' L2 R' U'
8) 15.52 D' L' D F' D' F2 B2 D B' R' B' L D U2 L F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F2 L2 U R U'
9) 12.69 D2 F2 R L2 D' F' D U' L2 D' R B' D' U' L' R' U' F' B' L2 B2 D2 R2 B' L
10) 15.45 R2 F2 B' U' B' U D2 F2 B R2 D' R U' L' R2 F' L D2 F D2 L' B' L2 F U2
11) 12.62 L D' B2 D F L2 R2 D2 B D U R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L D' R2 D2 L' U' B' D2 L
12) 17.42 D' B U L F B2 R' D' L2 U L D2 R D' F D F2 D2 B2 D2 L U' L' F2 B2
13) 15.17 D' U2 L2 F D' R L2 B R' D' R' L D2 L' B' F2 D' U2 R2 B F2 U2 D' R2 D
14) 13.60 D L2 U' D' B' D2 B' D' F U2 B' D2 L B F' U' B2 R2 F' U2 R' U D2 R B'
15) 17.76 B' D2 L' R' F' L' F L U B' F2 R' L2 F D L' R U2 R D U' R U2 L2 R'
16) 15.50 D' L B R D' U' B2 D' B2 U' D' L' R D' L' B2 D2 L R' F' U' R U2 D2 L'
17) 15.57 B R2 B' L D' U' F L' R2 D L' F' U2 R' U' R2 D2 U2 F2 D L B' F2 R2 B'
18) 14.46 D L2 U2 B2 D L F' L F' R L F' L2 D2 U R' U F2 R' L F2 D F' U D2
19) 17.26  F' R2 D2 L B R2 B2 R' B' L' D F' B' U' R D B2 F L2 F' L U2 F R D
20) 14.49 L' R' F' B2 L' R2 B R F2 L2 D R B' U2 L' U F D2 R2 U' B2 L' R' U R'
21) 15.76 U2 F' U R2 L U2 D2 L' F' U F' R2 B R F L R F2 L' B' D' B' L2 U2 F2
22) 19.71 B2 D U B' U' L B2 R' D F' U2 B' U F2 R2 F2 R2 D B L' F B L2 U' D'
23) 18.08 U F' B D' L B' R2 F2 L B D2 F2 D2 R2 F' R B2 L2 F D U' F' D2 B2 F'
24) 14.70 B' R2 D2 L U2 R L2 U' B2 R' U' B F2 L2 F D2 F2 U' R2 D' L B F D' F
25) 14.22 U2 R' U2 B' R2 D2 R U' F B2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 R' L D2 B' D' U' R2 D' R F
26) 15.44 R2 L B2 U2 D R L2 B U2 L2 F R' U2 B U2 F D L' D B D' F L F' B
27) 16.83 U2 L2 R B2 D' B2 L2 D2 F U D F U2 D R2 L F2 L' B2 F' D2 L' D2 U F
28) 15.36 B2 D2 R' D2 L R' D' B2 F2 U L U L F B2 L2 F2 U2 B R F L' F2 D2 R'
29) 16.81 B2 U B2 F U F2 U B' D' F' R2 B F' U' L' R2 D F' B' R U2 F R2 D2 U2
30) 17.16 F L2 R2 D' B' D' B F2 L R U D B2 U R2 U' F' L D U B2 D B F R2
31) 16.74 D' L2 F' D R2 F D2 B' U F' B2 R B' R2 D L U2 L' F L' U' R D2 U L
32) 15.10 D2 R2 U' R U D' B2 L2 B2 L' D2 F2 U2 L D2 U2 L D F' D F U2 B R2 U
33) 14.69 D' B' D2 F2 B' U L' F L R' B L U2 R B' D' R' U2 F L' R D' U L' U2
34) 15.20 B' D2 F' L D2 L D2 B2 L F2 L' D B' R F2 R U' F' R B' D2 B L2 D2 L
35) 12.97 F D2 R U R L2 F D L' F2 R D2 B' F R2 F' R2 D' U2 F2 R' B' L2 F' L'
36) 14.70 U' F' L2 U2 L' B2 U2 B' F2 D2 F R U2 R2 U L2 U' F B L' D U2 B L2 F'
37) 14.74 D B L R2 D' L' B2 U' B2 R F' B R' L2 D' U2 L' U L R2 U' L B2 D2 L2
38) 12.22 R2 F' D' F2 D R D F B L' D2 F' D' R U R' U2 R B2 U' R' L' D B2 D2
39) 15.01 U B' U F2 D' F' D2 U2 F2 R L B D2 B D2 L2 B U L F' L U F R F2
40) 14.80 R F2 R' U' F L' B' F' U2 L U D' F U' R B2 F' D' B U' L' D2 R' D F'
41) 15.25 B' L' R2 D' U2 B' D' R' L2 U' B L2 R D2 R U2 B D' R' U2 F B L2 R' B2
42) 13.33 B2 U' L2 D U F' U2 B' L R' B' D' L' D' L2 R F' D F2 B D2 F2 D2 B2 U2
43) 13.24 F2 U2 B F' L2 R2 U' B2 L R2 B2 L' D2 U2 B' F U2 R2 B2 U' B' U F U B2
44) 15.35 D R' F B2 R2 L F L R U' B U2 D' B2 L2 B U2 B U2 F R' F R2 U2 F'
45) 13.59 L D' B2 L' B L D2 L2 R' D B' R2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 F' U2 F' B' L2 B2 D L
46) 20.70 F D F2 R2 L2 U B D2 F' R2 U2 F' D' L2 R' B2 U F' R2 L2 B F2 R F' D2
47) 13.95 D2 R2 U' D B L R B D2 R U' B' L2 R' F2 L2 F' R2 F L' U' D B' D2 F'
48) 14.36 R' B' F' U2 F2 D' L' F L2 R B F L B D2 L2 F U2 F2 D B U' L' U L
49) 14.46 U F B L U B2 U' F' L' B2 F' L' R' D L' R2 D2 B2 F' R' U L D U2 F2
50) 14.48 D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B L' F2 R' F2 R L F' D L2 R2 D2 L' F' B2 L2 R2 U2 D L2
51) 16.79 L F U' F' L' F2 L' R' F R B2 U B L U2 B L' F D' F B2 L R U2 R
52) 22.12 F' D L U2 D' R' L2 U' R2 B D' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L F L' R2 B' L D' F'
53) 13.14 F2 D' B' L U' D R' D' B2 U2 L2 R2 B' F' R2 D' B' F D' L' R B F' D U'
54) 13.19 F2 U2 B D R2 L' U L2 R2 F2 D' R2 L2 U F B D L2 B U F2 D' R B' D2
55) 19.66 B2 F' L' D' R' B' D' R' U' D2 R U L2 U' F' R' D' L R' F B' D2 F2 R U
56) 13.29 B2 L' F' L' D2 R2 F L D2 L F2 R U R L B U' D2 B D' R' F' R F L'
57) 14.73 F R' B' R B' R2 L' U' L U F2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 B U' D' L D B F2 D B
58) 15.91 B R U B2 U' R2 D2 B R L2 U2 L2 U R' B' U' B U F' D' U B2 U' B F'
59) 12.65 L' U F2 U' L' U2 B2 F2 R L2 B2 D' U F' R U2 B' D' B F' L D2 R2 F2 U2
60) 16.94 L U' B' D L D' B2 F' D2 F R B' D2 U2 F' U2 L' U2 R' U' L D' R' U' B
61) 15.71 D' R F R2 F2 U' L2 F2 R U2 D' B2 R F2 L2 U' F' B' R D2 B' R' F R D
62) 12.57 U2 B2 R' U2 L D' R' D' B' R2 U2 F2 D U L B' R F' R B2 R2 B2 F' D' B2
63) 15.86 R2 B2 R2 L' F R' L2 B2 D F L' F D' F L' R U D B U B2 D L2 B' R
64) 13.46 B2 R2 L2 U2 R B D' U2 L R2 U R' D2 F' U' B' U2 F B' L U R2 B' L' D
65) 13.35 L' R' B2 L' U2 B R2 U2 B U2 B D L R2 U2 R' D' L' F' R F' R2 D2 R' B'
66) 16.47 D L' U R2 F2 U2 D2 L' R B D U2 F' R2 F' D L' B' R2 L' B2 U R' B' R2
67) 13.97 L' F' B L' R F' U' R2 F2 U D2 B2 F R2 B L' F' D' B2 R' D L2 U' B' R'
68) 14.52 U B' F' R B' F' R' F2 R2 F' B U F2 B' R D2 B' L' D' R' F' D L' U' L2
69) 19.58 F B2 L F U2 B' D' B2 L2 R2 U L2 F2 B2 R' L D2 L F' R D' B U2 L2 D2
70) 14.98 F' U R' D' F U' D' L' B U2 R U B2 F2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 L' R' B R U D2
71) 16.77 U2 F U' F2 B' D R2 U2 R U2 R' F R2 B F L' U' B' L2 U2 B D L2 U2 B'
72) 22.51 F' D B2 D' U' L2 F' B2 D2 B2 U R B2 U2 L' U' L B2 R2 B' F R2 F2 R' L'
73) 13.03 U2 L2 D' R2 D B' D' R' F2 L2 B' F R D' L' U2 D2 L' D' L2 U F2 D L D2
74) 15.09 F2 B D' R D' F L B D' U R F' R' B' R2 D' L' R' B U' B' U B F' R'
75) 12.53 B' F R2 L F D2 U B2 D' U F2 L U' B' L2 F' B2 L2 U B' D' B' R' L2 F'
76) 14.44 D' B' U2 R2 D' L D2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F L' F2 B D R F D' U' B U2 D' B' U'
77) 16.59 L U' R L2 U R2 U2 R D2 R' B U2 D B' D B' R U' D' R' U' L2 D' B R2
78) 15.78 D U' F2 R' B2 R U R' B' D U' F U F2 U2 F' R U D2 F D' U' B2 R' L2
79) 12.68 U2 R' U D2 R' D' U2 L2 R U2 L' D' F2 B R' B' L2 R B' F' U2 D' F U' R2
80) 13.70 D R' L' U R B U' R2 L B2 F2 U D B L U L' B L R' B' R D2 L' B
81) 13.68 B2 F D2 U' F2 D' L2 F2 U' F B2 L R2 B U2 L D' F2 L' F L' R U' D F2
82) 14.87 R' D' B' D' U2 F2 B U2 F2 U' B2 D2 L' F2 U D L2 F2 B2 U' R' D2 F' R2 L
83) 16.03 B2 U2 L2 B L R' F' D' U L2 D F2 L R2 B D2 R D' B2 R U R L D2 L
84) 16.64 R' B' L2 U' R2 U2 F2 B2 L' D U R2 L' U' L' U' D2 L R U' L2 D' L B' F2
85) 14.41 U D2 L' U' F B U' F' D U' L U L' D F2 B2 R' B2 R2 B R' B' U R U'
86) 16.10 D B2 F2 R D' B' R' U' D B2 U B2 F D2 F' B L' U2 D' B U2 F2 L' R F'
87) 12.57 D2 B2 L U2 B F U2 L2 U' R' U2 D B D' B R F B2 R2 D B R2 D L2 R2
88) 14.78 F' L2 R2 F2 L F R B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D' L' B' U2 D L2 F' U' F' B2 L' F R'
89) 14.92 B U B2 R B R' F U' D R F2 D F' L' F' B2 R B2 R2 B' R L U2 B' U
90) 13.60 B2 D' B U F B2 R2 D L2 R' D2 F2 R' D L R2 U F2 U R L2 U R2 B' U
91) 19.34 D' B F U D B2 D L F U2 L2 D B L F' B L2 R' F2 L F L' B' L2 U
92) 18.44 L U2 F' D' U B' F2 U R2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L R F2 R U' B' U2 D2 L' B' U
93) 17.41 B' U2 R B' U2 B' F' R B' D2 R' D' B U F L2 D2 R' F D L B' U' B2 U
94) 14.08 U2 F B' U' L' U2 R F2 R' U L F' U2 F' R' U' R U R' L2 F' U R B2 U
95) 13.88 B' R2 U B' R U R B' R2 L2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D L D' U' F' L B' F2 L D' R2
96) 16.17 B2 F' U2 B' D2 U' R2 B' U2 R' B' L2 F' R F' L' R F2 B2 U' D F' B L2 U'
97) 13.74 R' L D B2 U R2 U L D B2 R' L' F' R' D2 B2 D L' U2 R' L F' D2 B2 L
98) 16.61 F2 B L' U B L' B2 L' R' F2 B D B2 R2 D2 B2 R' U' F R2 F U B' L' F
99) 12.11 B2 L2 F' U R' D' F' B U B' R' F' L B F' R' U F2 L R' D R U2 R' L2
100) 15.77 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 B L R2 D B L' R' F L B L D' F D B2 R D2 L F


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Oh thats not fair. Its 100 solves, its not like its 5 or 12.


 
I'll still count it, because I don't think that would be fair not to, I have had 98/100 before and I got really mad. But technically it is still a DNF average.


----------



## TheJCube (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, this was shorter than I expected... (almost exactly 1 hour)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.20
Standard Deviation: 2.02
Best Time: 12.97
Worst Time: 23.42
Individual Times:
1.	16.78	R U2 B U F U L' B F2 L B U' F U' F' U2 F' D' L U' R D2 U2 F B'
2.	13.78	R' F' D' R' U F L2 R' B U R' U D B' F' D F2 R F2 U' D R U F U2
3.	15.61	U R L' F U2 B D U L2 F B' D B2 D F D2 L2 F2 U F2 R F U2 B2 U'
4.	19.78	F U R2 D' R U2 D' L' R2 D' U R' B L' F D L' F D U L' B2 L2 U R
5.	15.52	D2 F2 B2 L' F2 L U' B U2 D' L2 F2 L D' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 L D' L F' D U'
6.	18.41	F D2 L F2 R2 U F U F2 R F B R' D L2 B2 L F2 D' L2 F' R' U D B'
7.	16.62	L' R U' F' U2 B' D' R2 D' F' D L2 F2 U R2 U B2 F' U2 B2 R' D' L F' D'
8.	14.80	B' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' D2 L2 U F2 R F' U R' F2 B' R F L' U' F' D L' F2
9.	15.19	D2 F B D' L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F L2 B' U L2 F' R' D' B R F2
10.	16.97	B2 L' D B D' L' F' D' U2 B F' D2 L2 U2 D F' U' R' L' D F' L B' D B
11.	17.50	L2 F' B2 L R' B2 D' R U D2 F2 U2 B2 L D' B' F L B D L2 D2 L U' L
12.	14.00	B D2 L U' R2 F2 L F U B2 F2 R D2 R' F' R L F' U L F2 B' L' R2 U2
13.	18.30	L' D2 R' F2 B2 U' F2 R L2 D2 L' R2 F U' L2 R' D2 L D B D' U B' R U
14.	19.41	L F' U B D U L' R B2 F2 R' L' F B R' D' R F' L' D F B D R2 B
15.	18.08	L2 D2 B U F2 L2 U' B' D2 B' R D B D' U2 B' L' R U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B'
16.	15.03	B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' L' U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U2 R F' D B U D B' D' L'
17.	19.28	F' L' F2 D' U2 R L D' B' F R2 D U' R2 D2 L2 F B R F2 D' B L' F' L
18.	15.70	U F2 R' F' D B' L2 D B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U B D L2 B2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D R'
19.	18.53	L' R2 U L D2 R2 L F' D' L R2 B' U' R2 D' F R' L U' B F' L2 U' D' L2
20.	17.26	R' U2 B2 U B U' B U2 F' L B' D2 R' D2 R' F R' B U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D2
21.	16.25	R D' R' D' U' L2 R' U' D R' L' B2 D' R' F2 B' L' U R' D2 B U F U' L'
22.	19.11	D2 F2 R2 U' R F' B' D' B' L D2 F' B' D' U' F2 U' F2 U L' U B2 L' R' U2
23.	18.08	R2 L F2 B2 L2 F B2 R' F D' F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 R B2 L' F2 L2 R U2 L2 D
24.	18.86	L2 F' U' L2 D2 R2 D' L B' L2 R D' F L' D' R' D' R' U2 B' U' B' D2 L2 D
25.	19.69	L U2 D' F U F' D L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U' F2 U L' R' B2 U2 B2 D' L' U L
26.	16.98	U' F' L' U' L' U' L2 B' D L U' F' R U2 D R' F' U R2 B L' R2 B' U L'
27.	17.94	L F2 U L R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L' B R U L R B2 U F' B R2 F
28.	16.33	U2 F' U' F' B2 R2 U' R D' L F U D' B2 R' L D' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D F'
29.	14.61	L R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R U R2 D R2 L2 F' L2 B2 L' R B2 F' R L U R2 U2
30.	15.34	L' R2 F L F2 D' B' F2 D L F' B D2 U L D B U F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' D
31.	18.22	D U2 B' R' B2 L D U2 R' F U' B U F L2 F2 L2 U' D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L'
32.	19.67	F D' U L F U R2 U D' F' R' U L2 D R2 U' L' U' R' D U2 B2 D2 L' F'
33.	20.33	D' B' F R2 U2 L2 U2 B L' B F' R' U' L B R F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 F' B L
34.	16.83	U F' D U2 F U2 B L2 D R' B D R2 L' F' U' B D2 B U R L' F2 L2 D'
35.	16.25	D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U R2 B R' B D' R2 D L2 D' F L2 U F2 D F' B' L2
36.	16.30	B2 F2 D' F' U' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 B U F U2 L D' L2 B U L' D2 R2 L'
37.	15.64	R D' L2 U F' D U F' D' F' D' R B2 L2 R' B U2 F D F2 U L U' B U'
38.	13.08	F U' R' D2 L B2 L2 B D B R2 F' U F R' L' U2 R B R2 L2 B' L2 R U
39.	15.41	L' D2 U' L B' R' U' D2 R' D' B' F' U2 R F' U2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' L R B
40.	16.78	D2 R2 B2 U B' R' B' U' D2 B R' U' L U' B2 R2 L B' L' U2 R U B L' F2
41.	20.05	U' B2 R L' B D L2 B U' D R B2 U B R U' B' F' D F U B2 U F2 U2
42.	17.75	R2 D U F2 L D2 L' U D R D' R' B2 D R D' U' L B D2 U' R2 L2 D R2
43.	16.12	D2 F L' F L U' D B2 D' R2 B L F' B L B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B' U B R
44.	15.14	B' D' F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R2 L' D' L2 F2 L2 R F2 B' D B R2 D F'
45.	19.38	R' F2 R' B' L U F2 D2 B2 D' R' B U' F2 R' B' U' B' F U2 R2 L B2 D2 U'
46.	16.33	D2 F' D2 U' L' R' D L' R D2 R2 F2 L' B U' R U2 F U' D R2 B' R' D2 R'
47.	16.95	D' F' B2 U2 F' U F' U B F L' R2 U' B' U' D' R F' B' L' D R2 F U2 F2
48.	17.69	R F' U' B2 R U L2 B' U' L U D2 L' R2 B' D U2 B U' L U2 L D U R2
49.	14.70	U2 L B2 L' D R2 L' D U2 B2 U' F' L D2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' U F R'
50.	15.78	D' L' D' F2 D B D U2 L F2 R' F' U R' F2 B D' B R L U L2 D' B D2
51.	19.72	B2 L' D2 R F D' F' U2 R U2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' F' R2 D' U B2 L' R B'
52.	15.23	R U R2 B' L' F L U R L B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F L' D' R F2 D U2
53.	17.72	U F' L U F U2 L2 F' R B D' L2 D2 L2 F R' D' U' B' D' L F' R U2 D
54.	19.28	R2 F U F2 B R' B2 U' L' D2 R B' D L B F U' L B2 D' R' B2 F2 U2 R
55.	17.39	R F2 L' F L U2 L' B R2 F' L D R B L' D2 F L2 F D2 B' R L B' U2
56.	15.84	B2 R D L2 R B2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' D F2 D U2 R' U2 B F R' L' U2 R'
57.	19.73	L' D2 F U' F L' B' D B2 U2 D F D2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 L' F' L' F2 B U' R2
58.	17.05	D B2 L' U' F2 B R U2 F' D B' L' F' R U' L U' R2 U' B2 F D' L U2 D2
59.	16.45	F' U' L B2 U' L U2 F' U B' F' L2 U' D' B2 R U2 B' L' B F L D' F D2
60.	16.31	B' F' L D B' U' B D' B' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L
61.	20.59	U2 F' R2 L2 B U2 R2 F D2 R' L U2 D2 F2 R F2 D' B' F U' F D F' L R'
62.	17.84	B U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' U' B2 L' D' L' R' B L2 D2 B' D' F L B' R F
63.	15.12	B' L' D F L' D' L' U2 B D' F2 R2 U R2 F D' L U' R' U2 L F U' L2 F2
64.	15.56	B2 R F L2 U' B2 F2 U' D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R' D L2 F' L2 U2 L U' F' R' F
65.	17.41	B' L2 U' D2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 D L' U L' U2 B2 D' L F' B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' F2
66.	14.06	B2 D' B2 L R' D' F D L' R U R' B' R L2 D B2 F' R2 F D' F D' R2 L
67.	20.95	R' U' R L' F B' U D2 F2 B' R B D2 R' D2 R' U R' L B2 L B U' F L2
68.	20.73	U' D2 L' D2 B U' L' R' B' F' D F2 R' U2 B' F U D' B2 L' U' F U' F D2
69.	17.23	B2 D2 B R D B L' B' L B' D' L' D2 R2 L' D2 B2 F' L2 U' D' L B' L2 B'
70.	23.42 F2 L B' R' B F' R2 D' U' L2 F' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U
71.	18.25	B F R' D R U' L F' B2 L' B F D2 F D2 F D B2 R D2 U' R U2 B2 D'
72.	18.08+	D' U2 L' D R' B' D' B' F2 R D F' U' D L R D' B F' D' B2 D U2 B2 U2
73.	16.70	L2 U' D' R' F2 U2 B' R' L F2 B U' L' U2 D' L' D R2 D B D' U2 B2 U' L
74.	16.58	F L' B' F' R' U' D' F D' B2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L D F2 B' U2 L2
75.	15.28	U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B' U R2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R D R B' R D2 B2 U B2 D' R
76.	16.27	F' D L' U' B F2 U' R' U B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B D'
77.	12.97 R' B U2 L R2 U' F2 R' L' U2 D' F2 D B F R' B R2 B D R2 F2 D F2 R'
78.	17.75	B' R2 B R' L' D L' F' L' F' R2 D' U' L2 B' U2 L' U' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L' B
79.	16.03	U D' B U D2 L' U R L B U L2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 L' R B2 R' D F2 L'
80.	18.42	R B' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R F2 R B2 D B2 R2 U D2 L' B U' R2 B'
81.	14.24	R2 L F B2 L2 R D F D F2 B R U' L D' L' R' B' F' D B F D L U2
82.	14.70	D2 U' F' R L2 B' R2 B' R2 B L2 F U' L U D' R F2 L U R2 L' F U' B
83.	17.41	D U2 L' B2 F' U R2 U' R' U' D' F2 D L F2 U' L' B2 U' R' D2 R2 L F U
84.	15.62	R' D2 B2 D L' U2 B' R' F D' R L2 D B' L' F2 D' F' U' F U2 L2 D2 U F'
85.	15.42	R B2 D F2 D F2 U' D2 F' U R2 L D2 R B' F' U' R2 F2 U' L F' L' F' U2
86.	15.42	U2 L' F' D2 R2 L' F' B' U2 R L' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 F L
87.	16.88	D R' B2 U D2 F U2 L D' F' R2 L' F L D R2 F' B2 D2 F' U' F' B L2 B2
88.	20.81	B L2 B L' R' U D' F2 R U' D R' F D F U' R B L U' D' B2 D L R2
89.	21.88	R B D U' B' R' F L2 F' R D' L' F B' R' L B2 U D L U R F' R U2
90.	19.97	R2 U B' D' R2 B2 U' B L' D2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 R U B2 R2 U2 D' F' L' U L2
91.	18.80	F2 U2 D2 R2 L' D' F R2 F' L' R' B F L' D B' D R F2 L F' B' U D2 B2
92.	16.52	U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R L' U R' D' R2 L F R F D U B' F' L D2 R F2 U2
93.	18.45	L' B' D2 B2 L U R' U2 R U' F' U2 F L B F' U L' U' L2 B2 F2 U B' R2
94.	17.77	R' L2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L B2 R' B U2 L2 D F2 R' B2 L U' R' F' L R' F2 B
95.	19.48	R' U' R' F2 L2 F2 L U' D2 L F2 R2 L' U F' U R B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B' F
96.	19.36	U' L2 F L2 B2 D R U' B U R2 D2 L U' D' R B F D' F R2 B' L' R F
97.	16.84	U' F B R' D F' R2 D' U' B2 U L' U2 B2 D2 R' L D2 U R2 F L B R' D
98.	18.26	D' F2 R2 U2 L F' L B' U2 D2 L' D U' R D R2 D2 L2 U D R D2 F' U2 L'
99.	13.20	F2 U' L' B2 U' D B' R2 D' R U2 B L' F' D' B D' F U' D L F' L2 R2 U2
100.	17.02	L' F' B' R2 L' B' U D' F2 L D U B' F' R' L' B' D B U' F2 U2 D L' U2


Well, this average sucks.


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jul 2, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 1.

number of times: 100/100
number of pops: 3
best time: 10.00
worst time: 18.61
lucky solves: 0
best avg5: 14.09 (σ = 0.81)

best avg12: 14.91 (σ = 1.36)

avg100: 15.64 (σ = 1.54)

15.19, 17.88, 15.99, 13.93, 11.68, 18.19, 17.64, 15.90, 16.35, 15.12, 13.40, 16.68, 17.14, 12.36, 16.47, 14.21, 15.38, 13.84, 18.15, 16.44, 14.79, 14.56, 15.74, 15.96, 18.00, 15.21, 15.71, 16.30, 15.26, 16.12, 16.40, 17.89, 17.74, 14.46, 13.46, 16.46, 15.16, 18.16, (10.00), 15.13, 15.38,18.42, 17.64, 15.62, 15.71, 15.94, 16.49, 17.25, 11.97, 15.16, 15.35, 13.89, 13.21, 16.05, 17.13, 15.26, 16.41, 11.51, 15.96, 15.87, 17.78, 18.47, 16.10, 14.48, 17.07, 16.21, 16.18, 13.85, 15.43, 13.73, 15.90, 15.18, 13.71, 14.18, 16.86, 15.24, 15.57, 17.66, 14.63, 16.91, (18.61), 14.26, 14.59, 16.49, 12.36, 16.40, 15.94, 14.48, 16.96, 14.20, 15.29, 15.35, 16.68, 14.27, 17.58, 15.85, 16.66, 15.71, 17.02, 12.92


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 2, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> I'll still count it, because I don't think that would be fair not to, I have had 98/100 before and I got really mad. But technically it is still a DNF average.


 
Oh, it's totally okay with me if you count it as DNF; I just wasn't sure of the rule with averages of more than 12. If that's how it works, then I think it would be less fair to count it as a time than a DNF, and it's not like the average was great to begin with.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 2, 2011)

*Week 1
Color neutral 
average: 32.00*
Standard Deviation: 5.53
Best 23.23
Worst 50.01
Best Average of 12: 29.25
Best Average of 5: 26.35

Not my best CN ao100, but not too far off.



Spoiler



1. 27.87 W
2. 35.35 R
3. 30.96 G
4. 29.75 B
5. 32.91 R
6. 29.78 O
7. 23.41 Y
8. 27.68 W
9. 35.36 R
10. 30.29 R
11. 35.99 R
12. 31.78 G
13. 24.73 W
14. 37.25 W
15. 38.42 B
16. 36.02 Y
17. 27.93 Y
18. 31.04 R
19. 28.85 R
20. 32.24 B
21. 28.87 Y
22. 38.93 B
23. 28.79 O
24. 26.54 W
25. 28.13 W
26. 32.93 W
27. 31.26 B
28. 27.51 B
29. 29.89 O
30. 27.38 O
31. 27.44 Y
32. 37.70 G
33. 31.81 Y
34. 27.60 R
35. 38.10 R
36. 27.42 Y
37. 39.76 O
38. 37.30 O
39. 28.23 O
40. 29.47 B
41. 39.06 R
42. 24.41 W
43. 29.17 R
44. 50.01 R
45. 31.14 R
46. 27.27 O
47. 29.94 Y
48. 29.87 Y
49. 33.06 R
50. 31.40 B AO 50: 31.56
51. 31.34 W
52. 24.60 G
53. 25.47 W
54. 25.35 B
55. 36.99 O
56. 28.25 Y
57. 30.59 Y
58. 31.68 O
59. 40.79 O
60. 33.91 G
61. 49.34 R
62. 26.02 B
63. 26.76 O
64. 30.90 Y
65. 33.39 R
66. 41.22 B
67. 23.34 W
68. 35.26 O
69. 32.29 G
70. 34.07 B
71. 33.63 W
72. 30.04 Y
73. 27.76 O
74. 28.36 O
75. 24.79 O
76. 25.19 G
77. 41.73 O
78. 41.81 O
79. 30.34 R
80. 32.52 O
81. 33.16 B
82. 24.99 W
83. 33.17 R
84. 41.92 G
85. 23.23 O
86. 34.31 G
87. 32.45 O
88. 30.55 O
89. 25.00 W
90. 37.23 G
91. 26.75 W
92. 36.50 W
93. 34.62 W
94. 35.60 W
95. 27.88 O
96. 30.60 R
97. 42.35 R
98. 41.11 Y
99. 24.44 W
100. 28.21 W


----------



## janelle (Jul 2, 2011)

best time: 13.33
worst time: 25.22
best avg5: _15.76_ (σ = 1.25)
best avg12: 16.75 (σ = 2.08)
current avg100: *17.82* (σ = 1.59)



Spoiler



19.36, 15.05, 16.06, 17.64, 14.69, 18.30, 19.70, 16.87, 17.10, 15.64, 17.06, 21.64, 14.18, 18.15, 18.07, 13.60, 18.97, 17.43, _17.19, 14.87, 19.63, 15.22, 13.78,_ 19.88, 19.15, 18.84, 16.97, 13.33[pll skip], 16.09, 17.44, 18.70, 22.55, 20.41, 15.62, 20.32, 19.52, 16.62, 16.88, 16.81, 17.51, 19.06, 18.70, 14.61[pll skip], 15.99, 20.85, 18.47, 17.18, 21.35, 17.00, 16.89, 16.21, 19.65, 16.36, 16.65, 20.03, 14.64, 18.17, 18.84, 19.00[pll skip], 20.33, 19.26, 14.04, 18.04, 16.42, 18.89, 16.96, 18.93, 17.27, 20.27, 18.27, 17.12, 20.36, 19.21, 16.21, 17.33, 15.74, 17.34, 18.05, 19.95, 18.20, 17.86, 14.96, 19.98, 18.02, 19.03, 18.63, 18.87, 19.03, 19.33, 16.02, 20.56, 20.09, 18.64, 15.19, 25.22[pop], 18.41, 16.53, 18.19, 19.03, 16.33


----------



## vcuber13 (Jul 2, 2011)

JTW2007 said:


> Oh, it's totally okay with me if you count it as DNF; I just wasn't sure of the rule with averages of more than 12. If that's how it works, then I think it would be less fair to count it as a time than a DNF, and it's not like the average was great to begin with.


 
it would be a dnf technically (im fine if you count it) but for averages you take of the fastest and slowest then average the rest, you cant add a dnf to say 251.37, so the average is a dnf. same as ao5 or ao12 or aon


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 2, 2011)

I finished with an average of 12.84 i have the times below. YOu can ignore the scrambles because i used the ones that were given in this thread not the ones from cct
Statistics for 07-01-2011 23:24:57
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 12.84
Standard Deviation: 1.69
Best Time: 9.75
Worst Time: 18.98
Individual Times:
1.! 12.83! L' R2 B F' L' R2 U2 L2 B2 D2 U B F L R F2 L2 D2 U' L' U2 R B F R'
2.! 13.10! B2 F L R2 B' F L R' U L D B2 D' U' B' R2 B2 L F' D B F R D' B'
3.! 12.42! B U R D' U2 L F2 L R F D2 U B F L' R' D' U2 L R2 U F' U' L2 U'
4.! 11.71! R' F2 L R' D L R2 U2 L2 F2 L' R B U B2 F2 L2 D2 U L' R2 D L B R2
5.! 12.28! D' R' B L2 F' D' U F R D2 U2 R D U2 B' F2 R2 B' F' U' B D' L2 U F2
6.! 18.80! B' F D' F U R2 D B F' D' R' D U2 B2 F D B2 U' L2 R2 B F' U R' D
7.! 10.11! D' F' D2 U B D2 U2 R' B2 D B F2 U' B2 U2 R F2 L D' B2 F' L' D2 U' B
8.! 11.79! L D2 U2 L B2 F' R D U' B2 U' R' F2 D' L' R' D2 L2 B' F2 D' U2 R2 D2 L
9.! 12.52! B D U' B2 L' B' D2 L' R D U2 B2 F L2 R F U' L R' D' U' L D' F U'
10.! 12.49! L R2 B' F U B' L2 B' D2 L D2 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 D2 B F' U L2 R'
11.! 14.97! B D' L R' F D U2 B2 F2 D L' B2 F' D' U' B2 D R' D2 U2 L R F' D B
12.! 12.14! B2 D L D U L D' U' B' F L D' U2 B D2 F' R' U' L R D2 U B' D U
13.! 14.18! F D2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' U F' D F2 D2 U L2 R2 D2 R2 D' U' L' R2 D L R' B2
14.! 14.30! B F L R' B2 F' D U' L2 D2 L' R' B2 R2 D2 B R2 B' L R2 B' F' D' U2 B
15.! 12.13! F2 L R2 D L2 U F L R2 U' L R' D U' B2 F' D' F D U2 R B R F2 D2
16.! 12.46! B F L2 R' F2 D U' B U' R U L D2 B U L D B L' R' D2 U2 R2 U2 B
17.! 12.00! F2 L B' F2 U2 F L2 B F2 L' B D2 U2 L R B F2 U B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' L
18.! 13.60! D B' U' R2 U2 B' F' R' D L2 D2 R2 D U2 F' L2 R' D2 U F' R' D' U2 B' F
19.! 13.32! R D' L2 R2 F R2 D' U' L D U' B F L2 F D2 R D' R2 D B' F' L U2 R2
20.! 14.34! U' B2 F2 D' U' B' F' U R' B2 F' D2 B2 F D L2 D U L D' U2 B2 U F' D'
21.! 10.93! R' D2 U2 B F R' B' D' U' L2 B F' L R2 D' U' B2 F2 L R D' U2 B' F L2
22.! 13.94! F L2 B' L' D2 U' R' D' L' R2 D' R U2 B2 F' L' B' R B F2 D F D2 B2 F'
23.! 12.25! L B2 L2 F2 D' L D R2 F D2 B2 F2 L2 U' L2 B2 L2 U R2 B2 F L' R' U L'
24.! 10.81! D2 F' R B2 L' D' U R B2 U L2 R' B F' R D' U2 B L2 R2 U L2 R U' R
25.! 13.41! L' B2 F R' D U2 L' R D' F' U2 B2 F2 D2 L' F L2 R' U2 R D L' R B2 F
26.! 10.89! D B F U' B' F2 U2 L2 B' F2 L R B' D2 B2 D2 U2 B' F L U2 B' D2 U' L
27.! 13.21! R B' D' U2 F L' F D L2 R2 U F D R2 D U' B U2 L R' D B F2 L' R2
28.! 16.87! F D2 U F R U L' B2 F L2 R' B' L' R' B' D L2 B' D' U2 B' F' L' R' F
29.! 11.90! D2 U L2 R F U2 L' D U' L2 R' D' U B R2 F' L R U2 B2 D R U' L2 R'
30.! 13.84! L D' B U' L R' D L U' L' R D U2 L2 U2 B L' R' B2 R B2 F U2 B F'
31.! 15.58! L U2 B2 L U' B F2 D' F R B2 F2 R F' L2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 F L2 B2 F' R
32.! 13.11! U B D U' R F D' U2 L' D2 U L' F D U2 B' D' U B2 F' D2 U2 L' U R
33.! 14.18! F L' D2 U2 L' B' F D U2 R2 D U' L R2 U' F U B' F' D2 U B D L U'
34.! 13.62! R2 F U2 L D2 U L F' D2 L2 R F2 R2 D2 U L U' R' D2 B' U L2 R B U
35.! 11.33! D R' B' F D2 U' B' F2 D U2 R' B' R' B2 F2 D B' L' D U F L2 R2 D' U'
36.! 13.50! B U2 R2 B2 D U B2 F' L B R2 U2 B' F L2 U B2 R' U2 F' U L2 D B L2
37.! 11.57! U' L2 B F D' U2 L' R2 B D2 U' B' L2 R B' D' L R' U' L' F' R D2 U' B2
38.! 9.75! U' B F2 D2 B' F L F' L2 R' B' F2 L' R' F2 R' B' D2 U2 B' D2 L R2 U' B'
39.! 12.78! L' B2 L2 R2 D2 U2 B' D B D L R D' L' B2 F D U2 L' D2 L2 U' L2 U F'
40.! 10.90! B' D' F' D F2 L B2 F U F U B D' U' B D' U' F U L D' R2 B' F' L'
41.! 11.94! F2 D2 B' U R2 B2 F L' R2 U' L D2 L' U' L D' B2 D' U F' L' R D U2 B
42.! 13.60! U' L' R U B F2 R2 D2 B' F' R F2 D' L B' F2 U R2 F L R2 B R U R2
43.! 13.78! D2 F2 L' R U2 F2 R' D' F L2 R' D2 F' D' U' F L2 R2 D' U R2 D' U F' L
44.! 12.73! B2 F2 L R' B' F L R B2 R D2 R2 B' U2 L R' D' L' B' U L' B' F' R2 F
45.! 12.49! F L' B L' R F D' U B2 L2 R D' U2 B' F' R B F2 D U B' F L' R' F2
46.! 12.41! B F' D B F2 U' B F D' U' B F D2 F' R' D' L' F2 D2 B2 F' U' R2 U R2
47.! 10.41! B2 D B2 R2 D' B2 F2 D U2 L R' F R D' F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 B2 F2 L2 D' U
48.! 11.28! B' L' B L' B' F' L2 R' U' R' U' B U2 L R F U' R D2 L' D' L' B' D' B'
49.! 12.93! B' R' B2 F' L' B U' R F R B' D' B' L2 F' L R B2 L' R' F' D' L B' L2
50.! 13.01! B F' U' F L' R' U' L2 R' D U' L' F' U2 B' D F2 U' L R D2 B' U' L2 B2
51.! 11.98! L2 B' R2 U2 L2 U L' U R B2 F' L R2 F' R D B L R2 B2 F L' B U' R2
52.! 12.38! D' U' F L R D' U2 R' U' F' L D' B2 R2 D' R F2 U' L F2 L D' U' B2 U2
53.! 14.98! B F' D2 U2 B2 F' D U R U B F D' U2 L' U' B F' D2 U R' B F' D U
54.! 14.05! U' F' U2 F L' R2 D B2 L2 B F2 L' B2 R B' F L' R' B F2 D U' L2 R' D'
55.! 15.32! F2 L R' B2 F' L2 R D2 F U' L' R B2 L' D' L R2 D2 L2 R2 U B D' B2 U2
56.! 12.97! R' D2 R' B R U2 L2 B' F' L2 D U' B F' R2 B' D2 B D B2 F2 U' L U L
57.! 11.78! F2 L D L2 R' D' L2 D2 U' R' D R2 D' F L' B F U' R2 F' R2 U2 B F U'
58.! 12.01! D2 L D U L B' D U2 L2 D' U' B' F' D U' B R2 F2 D B L U2 B D' U
59.! 11.77! B' F L' B' F' D' R2 U' L' R' D2 R' B L R D F2 L2 R' D B L2 D U2 L'
60.! 14.55! F' D' B' R' B' F U L' D' U B F' U2 L R B F2 L2 R2 D U L R2 F' R
61.! 12.78! B' F2 L' R2 B' D L B F2 D U F U L' R' F2 D' L B' L D U2 R' D L
62.! 11.87! F' D U' B2 F L B' F L2 D2 U B F L' D2 U2 L2 R2 B R F D L2 R B'
63.! 12.78! D2 F' D' B F' D U2 L R' B2 F2 L2 R' D2 L2 U' L U R B2 F2 D U2 B2 D2
64.! 12.49! L U F D U B L' D U F2 D2 B F2 R F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R' D' L R U
65.! 12.68! R' D' R U B F2 L R U B' D2 R2 F L2 R' B' F U2 L R2 B' F2 R U' B2
66.! 12.84! R U2 B2 F2 D U F2 D' F D B2 U' R2 B2 L2 R' B R2 F' D' U L' D' U2 R'
67.! 15.78! D' L2 B2 F2 D2 R' F R2 B' U L2 R B2 L' B' D' B' D R U B F' L' R D2
68.! 10.33! B' F U2 B2 F2 D2 F2 L B' F L2 R2 B' L' D2 U2 L2 R D U2 B2 L2 R D U2
69.! 12.90! B2 U L' R2 F' D' U B' L B2 U R' F D2 R' D L B D2 U' L R' D' F R2
70.! 12.20! R' B L' B2 F D' L' R' U B L R' B' F D' U2 L' R D' U' F2 L' R' D U'
71.! 9.84! B' F' D2 B2 F2 D2 U' F2 R D2 R F2 D F2 D B2 F' L' R' D' U B2 F' D' F2
72.! 13.65! U2 R D U' B R2 D2 B F D2 U2 F' D' R' B F' L' R2 F' U' L R D F2 R'
73.! 13.89! U R D' U2 R D L' R2 D F D' U' B2 L' D2 U B2 L D2 U2 B L D U2 L'
74.! 14.23! L' B' F D2 U2 L' F' L' R F2 D' L' R' D' L' F2 L' B F2 R2 U F' L' R' B2
75.! 10.41! D U2 R' D F' R' D U B' D2 F D' U B L' D2 R U B F L' B2 L R U'
76.! 13.77! D U F' U2 F' L2 B' F2 L2 F D2 U2 L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R F R D' F2 D F L'
77.! 13.44! D F U2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 F' D L R' B2 F U' B' F' L2 R2 B F L D' L R2
78.! 11.12! B2 F U F' U2 B D' U' L' D2 F U R2 U L B' R' D' U2 L R D' B2 F' L
79.! 12.36! B2 F' U2 R' B F U2 R U' R' B D' B L' R2 B' F2 D2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 R' U2
80.! 14.05! B D2 B L' B F U' B' D' L' R2 B' F' U2 R' F' D R B D U' L2 R2 D' U
81.! 12.86! B' L' R2 F' U2 L' R D' U B F' L R2 U B F L B U' R B F' U R' D2
82.! 18.98! U' L R2 D B D2 B2 R D2 U' L2 B' R' B L2 R B2 U' R' B2 F' D2 U2 F' R2
83.! 11.61! L R2 B L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 D2 U' F U2 F' R D' U2 L' R' B' F2 D' L' R D' U2
84.! 12.58! U2 L B' R' D U B' L B' F2 L' R' D2 L2 B2 U L F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' D' U'
85.! 10.62! B' D' L2 R2 U' R2 B R F2 L2 U B F' U' B R' B F' U B2 D F' D2 L R2
86.! 10.31! F2 U B F R B2 F2 D' F2 D U' F D2 L2 D2 U' L' R U B2 L' B' L R2 U
87.! 13.86! F' L' F D2 U' L R B2 R B' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 L2 R' B' F' R' D U F D' L
88.! 17.58! D U L2 R2 F D' B' F D L2 B2 U2 L' B F' L R2 F D2 L U' L2 D2 B D
89.! 13.74! R2 U' F' L' D' U L R2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 D' U2 L' R' B R U' R' D' U2
90.! 11.18! L2 R B' F2 L' R' B F' L' F R D2 L2 D' U F D2 B F' L D U L R' F'
91.! 10.57! B R2 F D U R' U' L D R2 B2 F D' U2 R B D' U2 B2 R U F' D2 U' L
92.! 13.00! B' D2 U2 R' B2 F2 U2 L R D U B F2 L R B' F' D U B F2 D' B' L2 B'
93.! 13.06! D' B2 F2 U R F D2 L' B F' R2 B' U' L' R D' B F2 L' U B F' L B' F'
94.! 11.58! B F L R' D2 B2 F2 U' R B F' U2 R B R' D' U2 R' F2 D2 U' B' U R' F'
95.! 13.73! L2 D2 B' F' D' U' L R2 D' R D2 U' F2 D U' L' D2 L D2 R2 D U2 F2 R F
96.! 13.17! B F2 L2 R' F2 D U B F U' B' D L' U2 L2 B L R2 B' F' D' U' L R2 U'
97.! 14.66! B2 F2 L' D' U2 L R2 D' F2 U B2 R D' R' F D2 U' L R B2 F L2 B F R2
98.! 12.56! R B2 F' L R D R2 F' D U L D2 R2 D2 L F' R2 D' R2 D' L' R U2 B2 D
99.! 12.30! L2 D2 U F' R' U L2 U' B' R D' R' D B' F D2 F' L2 R' B L' U F L U2
100.! 10.40! D' R' D F' R B' F R B' D' U R B2 L R2 U' L2 R B R2 B' F' L2 B' D2


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 1?*​
Average: 21.70

Times: 21.30 20.17 19.65 20.67 21.02 23.43 18.45 20.63 18.14 23.30 19.67 (27.39) 20.33 (18.01) 21.80 19.11 22.41 21.85 23.43 21.74 18.62 24.72 19.50 23.09 27.33 23.13 20.29 22.42 21.42 21.00 20.73 22.87 22.38 19.56 21.32 19.04 20.37 22.52 21.53 24.15 22.50 25.01 22.52 19.54 21.10 25.34 23.75 19.40 23.06 23.64 19.29 22.17 21.77 22.12 21.39 20.81 23.43 18.14 21.29 20.43 25.50 23.29 22.60 23.28 20.73 20.75 23.65 19.45 20.48 20.93 23.90 22.71 20.32 26.59 23.69 19.37 23.10 18.32 19.83 22.91 21.64 21.44 18.58 22.17 24.70 20.38 18.40 22.70 18.96 19.09 24.58 20.91 25.69 24.07 19.71 21.59 19.59 23.47 21.74

I think its kind of weird how my avg of 100 is only .3 seconds off of what I currently average..


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 3, 2011)

emolover said:


> Oh thats not fair. Its 100 solves, its not like its 5 or 12.


 
How is it not fair? Just don't hit the damn spacebar/stackmat if the cube isn't solved. It's not that difficult.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 3, 2011)

was thinking of getting an average of 100 and saw this, i'll be joining


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 3, 2011)

Week 1

Average = 12.03

Times : 11.80, 13.91, 11.41, (29.58), 12.04, 11.68, 10.45, 10.97, 12.27, 12.80, 12.92, 13.06, 12.25, 8.93, 12.19, 8.98, 12.28, 11.84, 10.86, 10.83, 12.56, 12.67, 10.43, 13.52, 11.60, (7.98), 13.58, 14.65, 23.26, 12.87, 9.31, 15.24, 12.68, 12.76, 9.69, 13.82, 12.29, 10.52, 11.63, 10.53, 10.98, 11.29, 10.25, 9.85, 12.58, 12.90, 11.30, 11.65, 8.33, 20.04, 13.79+, 11.88, 13.03, 10.67, 11.90+, 14.84, 10.78, 11.49, 14.50, 11.14, 11.46, 13.28, 11.52, 10.79, 9.00, 13.77, 11.31, 11.41, 13.21, 11.39, 10.34, 9.91, 12.69, 15.09, 11.08, 10.75, 13.74, 10.12, 16.39, 12.95, 11.03, 13.65, 11.69, 12.15, 10.72, 10.36, 10.89, 12.72, 12.13, 10.31, 13.51, 10.32, 11.54, 12.86, 11.03, 11.75, 12.50, 10.67, 10.61, 10.47


----------



## chris w (Jul 3, 2011)

round 1 : avg=12.75
times:
12.96, 12.92, 12.46, 13.62, 10.86, 13.12, 12.07, 10.71, 13.79, 17.94, 11.50, 12.63, 10.82, 9.48, 11.38, 10.66, 15.86, 10.26, 12.67, 14.08, 11.72, 15.02, 12.02, 13.70, 15.15, 12.79, 15.08, 13.58+, 12.71, 12.90, 11.59, 14.03, 15.35, 13.63, 10.08, 13.22, 13.65, 10.33, 11.35, 11.03, 12.20, 13.37, 11.71, 13.17, 10.11, 14.45, 12.76, 12.94, 10.77, 12.68, 12.85, 13.73, 12.49, 11.83, 12.91, 14.98, 13.00, 11.90, 11.83, 22.13, 14.32+, 12.04, 11.30, 13.15, 12.34, 19.33, 13.83, 15.74, 12.19, 15.70+, 13.46, 10.67, 15.66, 13.17, 12.73, 12.61, 12.87, *11.40, 10.93, 12.78, 12.31, 12.91, 11.98, (15.34), 9.29, 11.50, (9.09), 11.79, 11.15*, 16.02+, 13.32, 13.97, 11.93, 11.83, 14.53, 13.23, 11.79, 11.26, 10.03, 10.97
no skips , 10.65 avg5 and 11.60 avg12 (pb by 0.01)


----------



## Selkie (Jul 3, 2011)

*Round 1

Average: 24.44*

Started quite well and felt I could keep it below 24 but couldn't. PB 100 is about 23.8x. Plenty of room for improvement for round 2. Second full LL skip today. One on an un-timed 4x4 solve, another on a shocking F2L. Both of those full edge orient on last pair VHF2L cases but still...

21.76, 21.87, 17.32(pll skip), 23.66, 24.50, 23.58, 24.25, 20.97, 23.71, 26.94, 22.89, 22.48, 20.52, 27.87(pop), 24.94, 29.91, 19.63, 25.05, 25.30, 18.83, 26.42, 24.80, 22.61, 22.53, 26.26, 31.42, 25.46, 24.51, 26.41, 25.19, 25.80, 29.11, 19.28, 23.14, 25.07, 18.59, 24.49, 21.99, 26.89, 22.76, 24.36, 25.28, 19.16(pll skip), 25.51, 24.29, 39.23, 28.56, 25.66, 24.84, 23.36, 23.06, 22.25, 28.58, 26.14, 21.88, 25.94, 27.46, 23.74, 24.37, 28.03, 23.11, 20.48, 29.31, 27.09, 24.27, 22.29, 23.23, 24.28, 29.00, 22.64, 22.59, 25.18, 27.86, 24.99, 25.60, 26.14, 25.46, 25.80, 24.45, 19.79, 23.13, 21.58, 22.11, 24.42, 21.83, 25.70, 23.43, 30.84, 27.80, 17.55(shockingly bad to end of F2L, VHF2L Case for complete edge orient, but complete LL skip!!), 27.47, 26.31, 20.82, 21.65, 24.78, 21.78, 22.87, 29.43, 31.81, 22.56

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.32
worst time: 39.23

current avg5: 24.95 (σ = 3.17)
best avg5: 22.10 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 24.55 (σ = 2.88)
best avg12: 22.84 (σ = 1.29)

current avg100: 24.44 (σ = 2.86)
best avg100: 24.44 (σ = 2.86)

session avg: 24.44 (σ = 2.86)
session mean: 24.52


----------



## JasonK (Jul 4, 2011)

Round 1 avg100 = 19.82

21.35, 18.83, 19.38, 19.66, 18.66, 16.13, 20.53, 18.81, 23.99, 18.32, 19.49, 24.25, 19.22, 16.57, 21.71, 20.64, 21.64, 16.76, 22.35, 19.86, 16.79, 22.78, 23.71, 17.70, 18.70, 19.07, 20.99, 22.16, 21.47, 21.23, 19.51, 19.98, 19.06, 21.49, 17.67, 20.24, 22.50, 20.04, 19.09, 17.91, 17.01, 18.05, 18.78, 22.45, 18.86, 19.23, 16.63, 18.04, 18.18, 18.25, 23.07, 16.79, 21.97, (27.52), 21.47, 17.53, 22.54, 19.91, 18.80, 21.11, 16.55, 19.20, (15.65), 19.04, 19.97, 19.56, 23.35, 18.87, 23.55, 19.33, 17.99, 19.18, 23.85, 17.13, 15.72, 21.35, 22.62, 19.49, 18.27, 20.56, 16.15, 23.14, 23.24, 23.35, 19.70, 17.63, 18.19, 19.40, 19.36, 21.73, 17.89, 16.47, 24.68, 22.62, 19.68, 20.80, 16.34, 19.55, 17.59, 22.54

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.65
worst time: 27.52

best avg5: 18.10 (σ = 1.03)
best avg12: 18.34 (σ = 0.67)
best avg100: 19.82 (σ = 1.96)
session avg: 19.82 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 19.88


----------



## Brest (Jul 4, 2011)

Mean: 22.38
Standard deviation: 2.79
Best Time: 16.34
Worst Time: 27.39

Best average of 5: 19.29
35-39 - 17.40 20.69 (17.31) (21.31) 19.78

Best average of 12: 20.23
35-46 - 17.40 20.69 17.31 21.31 19.78 23.17 21.92 18.61 (26.87) (16.95) 19.07 23.03



Spoiler



1. 22.92 R U2 B U F U L' B F2 L B U' F U' F' U2 F' D' L U' R D2 U2 F B'
2. 25.43 R' F' D' R' U F L2 R' B U R' U D B' F' D F2 R F2 U' D R U F U2
3. 24.11 U R L' F U2 B D U L2 F B' D B2 D F D2 L2 F2 U F2 R F U2 B2 U'
4. 26.48 F U R2 D' R U2 D' L' R2 D' U R' B L' F D L' F D U L' B2 L2 U R
5. 27.04 D2 F2 B2 L' F2 L U' B U2 D' L2 F2 L D' U2 L2 R2 D' B2 L D' L F' D U'
6. 19.93 F D2 L F2 R2 U F U F2 R F B R' D L2 B2 L F2 D' L2 F' R' U D B'
7. 26.46 L' R U' F' U2 B' D' R2 D' F' D L2 F2 U R2 U B2 F' U2 B2 R' D' L F' D'
8. 18.95 B' R2 F2 D' R2 D2 L' D2 L2 U F2 R F' U R' F2 B' R F L' U' F' D L' F2
9. 20.24 D2 F B D' L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F L2 B' U L2 F' R' D' B R F2
10. 22.55 B2 L' D B D' L' F' D' U2 B F' D2 L2 U2 D F' U' R' L' D F' L B' D B
11. 18.02 L2 F' B2 L R' B2 D' R U D2 F2 U2 B2 L D' B' F L B D L2 D2 L U' L
12. 26.20 B D2 L U' R2 F2 L F U B2 F2 R D2 R' F' R L F' U L F2 B' L' R2 U2
13. 19.89 L' D2 R' F2 B2 U' F2 R L2 D2 L' R2 F U' L2 R' D2 L D B D' U B' R U
14. 24.59 L F' U B D U L' R B2 F2 R' L' F B R' D' R F' L' D F B D R2 B
15. 24.48 L2 D2 B U F2 L2 U' B' D2 B' R D B D' U2 B' L' R U B2 U2 F2 R2 D B'
16. 17.12 B R2 B' D2 F2 D2 U2 L' F' L' U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U2 R F' D B U D B' D' L'
17. 24.12 F' L' F2 D' U2 R L D' B' F R2 D U' R2 D2 L2 F B R F2 D' B L' F' L
18. 19.47 U F2 R' F' D B' L2 D B2 D2 U2 L' R2 U B D L2 B2 R' F2 B' D2 R' D R'
19. 20.51 L' R2 U L D2 R2 L F' D' L R2 B' U' R2 D' F R' L U' B F' L2 U' D' L2
20. 21.65 R' U2 B2 U B U' B U2 F' L B' D2 R' D2 R' F R' B U2 B2 D' L2 B2 L' D2
21. 22.08 R D' R' D' U' L2 R' U' D R' L' B2 D' R' F2 B' L' U R' D2 B U F U' L'
22. 22.76 D2 F2 R2 U' R F' B' D' B' L D2 F' B' D' U' F2 U' F2 U L' U B2 L' R' U2
23. 25.61 R2 L F2 B2 L2 F B2 R' F D' F' L2 F2 U2 F U2 R B2 L' F2 L2 R U2 L2 D
24. 20.07 L2 F' U' L2 D2 R2 D' L B' L2 R D' F L' D' R' D' R' U2 B' U' B' D2 L2 D
25. 22.39 L U2 D' F U F' D L2 B2 F2 U L' D2 U' F2 U L' R' B2 U2 B2 D' L' U L
26. 26.98 U' F' L' U' L' U' L2 B' D L U' F' R U2 D R' F' U R2 B L' R2 B' U L'
27. 25.25 L F2 U L R' D2 B2 L' R2 F2 D2 B' F' L' B R U L R B2 U F' B R2 F
28. 18.56 U2 F' U' F' B2 R2 U' R D' L F U D' B2 R' L D' B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' D F'
29. 19.70 L R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U R U R2 D R2 L2 F' L2 B2 L' R B2 F' R L U R2 U2
30. 26.55 L' R2 F L F2 D' B' F2 D L F' B D2 U L D B U F' U2 R2 B2 F' L' D
31. 16.34 D U2 B' R' B2 L D U2 R' F U' B U F L2 F2 L2 U' D L2 F2 U' B2 D2 L'
32. 23.51 F D' U L F U R2 U D' F' R' U L2 D R2 U' L' U' R' D U2 B2 D2 L' F'
33. 21.19 D' B' F R2 U2 L2 U2 B L' B F' R' U' L B R F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 F' B L
34. 23.62 U F' D U2 F U2 B L2 D R' B D R2 L' F' U' B D2 B U R L' F2 L2 D'
35. 17.40 D2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 D2 U R2 B R' B D' R2 D L2 D' F L2 U F2 D F' B' L2
36. 20.69 B2 F2 D' F' U' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 B U F U2 L D' L2 B U L' D2 R2 L'
37. 17.31 R D' L2 U F' D U F' D' F' D' R B2 L2 R' B U2 F D F2 U L U' B U'
38. 21.31 F U' R' D2 L B2 L2 B D B R2 F' U F R' L' U2 R B R2 L2 B' L2 R U
39. 19.78 L' D2 U' L B' R' U' D2 R' D' B' F' U2 R F' U2 D2 F' D2 U2 B2 D' L R B
40. 23.17 D2 R2 B2 U B' R' B' U' D2 B R' U' L U' B2 R2 L B' L' U2 R U B L' F2
41. 21.92 U' B2 R L' B D L2 B U' D R B2 U B R U' B' F' D F U B2 U F2 U2
42. 18.61 R2 D U F2 L D2 L' U D R D' R' B2 D R D' U' L B D2 U' R2 L2 D R2
43. 26.87 D2 F L' F L U' D B2 D' R2 B L F' B L B2 D2 F2 D' L2 U B' U B R
44. 16.95 B' D' F2 L2 R2 U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R2 L' D' L2 F2 L2 R F2 B' D B R2 D F'
45. 19.07 R' F2 R' B' L U F2 D2 B2 D' R' B U' F2 R' B' U' B' F U2 R2 L B2 D2 U'
46. 23.03 D2 F' D2 U' L' R' D L' R D2 R2 F2 L' B U' R U2 F U' D R2 B' R' D2 R'
47. 27.39 D' F' B2 U2 F' U F' U B F L' R2 U' B' U' D' R F' B' L' D R2 F U2 F2
48. 23.17 R F' U' B2 R U L2 B' U' L U D2 L' R2 B' D U2 B U' L U2 L D U R2
49. 20.71 U2 L B2 L' D R2 L' D U2 B2 U' F' L D2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 L2 B2 D' U F R'
50. 23.21 D' L' D' F2 D B D U2 L F2 R' F' U R' F2 B D' B R L U L2 D' B D2
51. 19.24 B2 L' D2 R F D' F' U2 R U2 B L2 R2 D2 F' R2 L' F' R2 D' U B2 L' R B'
52. 21.83 R U R2 B' L' F L U R L B2 U' B2 L2 F2 D' B' R' F L' D' R F2 D U2
53. 24.06 U F' L U F U2 L2 F' R B D' L2 D2 L2 F R' D' U' B' D' L F' R U2 D
54. 25.87 R2 F U F2 B R' B2 U' L' D2 R B' D L B F U' L B2 D' R' B2 F2 U2 R
55. 24.09 R F2 L' F L U2 L' B R2 F' L D R B L' D2 F L2 F D2 B' R L B' U2
56. 25.42 B2 R D L2 R B2 D2 U2 B2 R' B2 R2 F' D F2 D U2 R' U2 B F R' L' U2 R'
57. 24.84 L' D2 F U' F L' B' D B2 U2 D F D2 L2 B' L2 U' F2 L' F' L' F2 B U' R2
58. 22.23 D B2 L' U' F2 B R U2 F' D B' L' F' R U' L U' R2 U' B2 F D' L U2 D2
59. 20.75 F' U' L B2 U' L U2 F' U B' F' L2 U' D' B2 R U2 B' L' B F L D' F D2
60. 18.45 B' F' L D B' U' B D' B' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F L2 D' F2 B2 U' R2 D L2 F2 L
61. 21.83 U2 F' R2 L2 B U2 R2 F D2 R' L U2 D2 F2 R F2 D' B' F U' F D F' L R'
62. 25.57 B U2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F' U' B2 L' D' L' R' B L2 D2 B' D' F L B' R F
63. 19.66 B' L' D F L' D' L' U2 B D' F2 R2 U R2 F D' L U' R' U2 L F U' L2 F2
64. 24.32 B2 R F L2 U' B2 F2 U' D2 F' U2 L2 B' F' R' D L2 F' L2 U2 L U' F' R' F
65. 21.42 B' L2 U' D2 F2 B2 D2 R U2 D L' U L' U2 B2 D' L F' B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D' F2
66. 24.16 B2 D' B2 L R' D' F D L' R U R' B' R L2 D B2 F' R2 F D' F D' R2 L
67. 21.47 R' U' R L' F B' U D2 F2 B' R B D2 R' D2 R' U R' L B2 L B U' F L2
68. 22.43 U' D2 L' D2 B U' L' R' B' F' D F2 R' U2 B' F U D' B2 L' U' F U' F D2
69. 26.91 B2 D2 B R D B L' B' L B' D' L' D2 R2 L' D2 B2 F' L2 U' D' L B' L2 B'
70. 25.13 F2 L B' R' B F' R2 D' U' L2 F' R2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' D' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U
 71. 16.84 B F R' D R U' L F' B2 L' B F D2 F D2 F D B2 R D2 U' R U2 B2 D'
72. 21.50 D' U2 L' D R' B' D' B' F2 R D F' U' D L R D' B F' D' B2 D U2 B2 U2
73. 18.80 L2 U' D' R' F2 U2 B' R' L F2 B U' L' U2 D' L' D R2 D B D' U2 B2 U' L
74. 23.65 F L' B' F' R' U' D' F D' B2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 L F2 L2 D2 L D F2 B' U2 L2
75. 19.81 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 D B' U R2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 R D R B' R D2 B2 U B2 D' R
76. 20.36 F' D L' U' B F2 U' R' U B U2 R2 B2 F2 D' U' R U2 L2 F2 D2 B R2 B D'
77. 21.19 R' B U2 L R2 U' F2 R' L' U2 D' F2 D B F R' B R2 B D R2 F2 D F2 R'
78. 20.54 B' R2 B R' L' D L' F' L' F' R2 D' U' L2 B' U2 L' U' D2 R U2 D2 B2 L' B
79. 26.04 U D' B U D2 L' U R L B U L2 R2 D2 L R2 U2 F2 L' R B2 R' D F2 L'
80. 22.90 R B' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 U' R F2 R B2 D B2 R2 U D2 L' B U' R2 B'
81. 23.88 R2 L F B2 L2 R D F D F2 B R U' L D' L' R' B' F' D B F D L U2
82. 24.61 D2 U' F' R L2 B' R2 B' R2 B L2 F U' L U D' R F2 L U R2 L' F U' B
83. 25.07 D U2 L' B2 F' U R2 U' R' U' D' F2 D L F2 U' L' B2 U' R' D2 R2 L F U
84. 19.51 R' D2 B2 D L' U2 B' R' F D' R L2 D B' L' F2 D' F' U' F U2 L2 D2 U F'
85. 22.09 R B2 D F2 D F2 U' D2 F' U R2 L D2 R B' F' U' R2 F2 U' L F' L' F' U2
86. 23.75 U2 L' F' D2 R2 L' F' B' U2 R L' D2 U2 B' R2 D2 L U2 L' B2 L2 R' U2 F L
87. 20.33 D R' B2 U D2 F U2 L D' F' R2 L' F L D R2 F' B2 D2 F' U' F' B L2 B2
88. 21.72 B L2 B L' R' U D' F2 R U' D R' F D F U' R B L U' D' B2 D L R2
89. 25.31 R B D U' B' R' F L2 F' R D' L' F B' R' L B2 U D L U R F' R U2
90. 22.52 R2 U B' D' R2 B2 U' B L' D2 L' D2 F2 D' L2 R U B2 R2 U2 D' F' L' U L2
91. 23.86 F2 U2 D2 R2 L' D' F R2 F' L' R' B F L' D B' D R F2 L F' B' U D2 B2
92. 27.11 U2 D2 R2 L F2 B2 R L' U R' D' R2 L F R F D U B' F' L D2 R F2 U2
93. 23.62 L' B' D2 B2 L U R' U2 R U' F' U2 F L B F' U L' U' L2 B2 F2 U B' R2
94. 22.74 R' L2 U2 F' R2 D' U2 L B2 R' B U2 L2 D F2 R' B2 L U' R' F' L R' F2 B
95. 26.35 R' U' R' F2 L2 F2 L U' D2 L F2 R2 L' U F' U R B2 U2 B2 U L2 D' B' F
96. 24.22 U' L2 F L2 B2 D R U' B U R2 D2 L U' D' R B F D' F R2 B' L' R F
97. 21.52 U' F B R' D F' R2 D' U' B2 U L' U2 B2 D2 R' L D2 U R2 F L B R' D
98. 22.59 D' F2 R2 U2 L F' L B' U2 D2 L' D U' R D R2 D2 L2 U D R D2 F' U2 L'
99. 17.18 F2 U' L' B2 U' D B' R2 D' R U2 B L' F' D' B D' F U' D L F' L2 R2 U2
100. 23.16 L' F' B' R2 L' B' U D' F2 L D U B' F' R' L' B' D B U' F2 U2 D L' U2


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 6, 2011)

*Week 1: Louis Cormier - 14.09*

Statistics for 07-06-2011 11:09:21

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.09
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 10.46
Worst Time: 18.74
Best average of 12: 13.28
Best average of 5: 12.81
Individual Times:


Spoiler



14.97, 15.07, 14.60, 14.95, 12.41, 15.99, 13.00, 16.71, 13.81, 12.31, 11.32, 15.07, 14.26, 13.79, *13.19, 13.05, 12.20, 14.96, 11.85,* 14.07, 16.06, 14.28, 14.20, 16.20, 16.00, 13.70, 14.90, 14.08, 13.99, 16.51, 14.54, (18.74), 16.53, 13.86, 13.40, 14.58, 12.77, 13.26, 10.72, 13.33, 16.81, 12.54, 13.80, 12.36, 14.43, 14.34, 13.92, 12.29, 13.33, 14.90, 16.88, 13.58, 13.84, 12.90, 13.67, 13.58, 13.73, 14.56, 12.89, 13.68, 17.40, 12.63, 16.03, 14.09, 12.61, 13.41, 14.93, 13.56, 16.75, 16.09, 13.86, 12.34, 10.79, 13.49, 15.11, 18.67, 14.69, 12.38, 12.29, 14.02, 17.69, *11.58, 15.50, 13.70, 13.68, (10.46), 15.75, 13.41, 14.03, 13.47, 14.46, 10.89, 12.11,* 14.03, 14.34, 14.38, 15.93, 13.37, 13.99, 13.55


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 6, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Number of OLL Skips: 0
Number of PLL Skips: 0
Average: *14.53*
Standard Deviation: 1.45
Best Time: 10.14
Worst Time: 17.99
Best average of 12: 13.55
Best average of 5: 12.95


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 7, 2011)

Average=30.95


Spoiler



27.47, 30.22, 24.29, 30.57, 32.01, 29.85, 26.14, 34.02, 29.92, 28.66, 37.44, 34.42, 36.61, 26.78, 35.51, 27.29, 31.77, 26.40, 34.48, 30.81, 37.64, 28.81, 33.59, 27.77, 38.03, 31.00, 34.30, 30.90, 38.45, 30.02, 31.07, 30.61, 22.62, 30.92, 30.71, 31.95, 33.23, 28.35, 30.68, 25.85, 29.18, 34.28, 34.12, 29.19, 25.80, 31.84, 23.89, 35.93, 35.18, 33.52, 28.65, 33.03, 25.52, 33.59, 29.09


number of times: 100/100
best time: 22.62
worst time: 39.34
current avg5: 30.26 (σ = 1.97)
best avg5: 27.99 (σ = 2.20)
current avg12: 30.54 (σ = 3.21)
best avg12: 29.28 (σ = 2.21)
current avg100: 30.95 (σ = 3.35)
best avg100: 30.95 (σ = 3.35)

*Results!*
1. jtjogobonito-9.52
2. Hyprul 9-ty2-10.79
3. yoinneroid-12.03
4. Sa967St-12.10
5. waffle=ijm-12.33
6. chris w-12.75
7. chicken9290-12.84
8. LouisCormier-14.09
9. cuberkid10-14.22
10. nascarjon-14.53
11. cyoubx-14.98
JTW2007-15.31 (DNF)
12. cmhardw-15.38
13. zzdanielzz29-15.64
14. AustinReed-15.79
15. TheJCube-17.20
16. janelle-17.82
18. choza244-18.21
19. emolover-18.23
20. TiLiMayor-18.53
21. WTF2L?-19.82
22. Deluchie-21.70 
23. Brest-22.38
24. Selkie-24.44
25. aminayuko-28.69
26. kprox1994-30.95
27. NaeosPsy-31.86 (OH)
28. Brian Kremer-32.00 (CN)
29. SpacePanda15-36.23

Congrats to you all!

Next Week's Scrambles: Ends Wed. July 13th


Spoiler



1. U B2 F L R' F' U' B U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' U R2 L D2 U' B' F R2 F'
2. U R2 U' R F' U' D' L D2 U F2 R' L' B L U' B U F' L' F' R L' F' L'
3. F2 B' R2 U F' L F R' L2 U B L2 R D L2 U2 D' L B U F2 B' L D B'
4. B' R2 L' U2 D' R B D U' F R' B F2 D2 R L' B L B2 L B' R' U2 D' L2
5. D B' D2 U B' L2 F2 B' U2 D B' U2 B L' R D' U' L' R2 B' R L2 U' R2 L'
6. L R2 D R' L U2 L2 F L F R2 L' D2 L' F2 B' U R2 B L2 U F' D' L R
7. D L2 R' U' L2 B' D U' B F D' R' B R2 U2 D2 R' U' F L B R' U R' B'
8. U R U F2 D2 U B L2 B2 R2 B' U' R F2 U R' F L2 F L D F' U D R'
9. D' R L F2 L D' F U2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 D F R L U' L
10. R B2 R' L F B L2 F R L F U L R U' L2 U2 F' R' L U' L R2 D2 U
11. R2 F2 U D2 F' R U2 B' D2 R' F L F L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F' U2 R' D2 F2 R B'
12. U' B R F D2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 R' L2 B U2 B R F' B2 D F2 U2 L2 R' U D'
13. L2 R2 B2 U' R' B' D' F2 L R2 F' D U' R U' D' B2 L2 U F' D' R' D' L2 R2
14. R B' F' D U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' B' L' F' D2 F2 U B2 U' D2 L' U' B' U'
15. R' U F2 L D F D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B' U F U' L U2 L2 F2 U B F D2 F2
16. B L2 B' F' D' F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B' F L U2 D2 L' D L2 B' U' R F' R
17. B F' R' U B R2 L B' F2 R U R2 L' F' L U F R' B F L U L2 B2 D2
18. U' F U F' B2 D2 R' F U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 R2 F2 B L' F2 U D2 R D
19. F2 R2 F L2 R2 B U' R' F' L B2 D2 F D2 L R2 F' U' R D' F B' D U' R2
20. B2 L F D2 R2 D2 L U' B2 L' B2 D F' R2 D' F2 L D2 B U B2 L B2 U2 B2
21. F D B' R' F2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F R D L' F B2 L U' L2
22. U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B' U D' L D' L U F' R' B D U R' D' L2 D L' D
23. D2 R2 L' B2 D2 L' F U2 L U R' B R' U2 B U' D L' F' U' F R' L2 B L
24. L B2 R F2 B2 U R2 D2 F' L D2 U' F2 U' F' D2 U2 L2 U' R L' D' L' D2 R 
25. L B2 U F2 B L2 F2 R2 L F' R2 L' D L F L2 D B L' B2 U F' L2 D' B2
26. R2 D2 B' L R B2 F2 L U' F2 U F L2 U R U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L R2 B' L
27. B U' L2 R F2 R' F2 D' B F' L D' F U L' B D' B F' R2 U' L B R' U
28. U D F R' D L' R D R2 B' U D2 F' L R' B R' B L2 B D2 U2 R' L B2
29. U D2 L2 B' D' R2 F D' F2 B D' R' D2 R L D B2 D' B' R' B' R' U2 L F'
30. F2 U R L' U F2 B' D B F D U2 F D2 L R U2 D' R' U2 B' U L' F D'
31. L R2 B2 D2 U L F2 D2 R' D2 B' U' D B2 R U2 R U' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D' R2
32. F' B' R F B2 U2 R2 L B2 R2 U F2 B2 R' B U2 L2 U2 L2 U L' D' F2 D R'
33. B2 F' U2 B' L' R' U B L' U D2 L D F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R' F B2 U
34. U2 D B U R B2 D2 U R L' U2 R' L' U' B R B2 U B2 U D' L2 D2 L2 D'
35. F L' D U2 L2 F L2 F B' D' F' D2 F2 D' U L2 F2 U' D F2 D2 R2 L2 U L'
36. B F L D L U L' F' R U F L2 R F2 D' L' F D R L' U F2 L' U' L2
37. D' F L2 D2 B U D' B D' B F2 R B' R B D' F' U' D' F' D' B' R' D B
38. F' U D B D2 B2 D' B2 D' U B R F' B2 U' F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D F B2 U
39. B' R B' R F2 R U' L' B' R2 D' B' R' F2 U' L F' R D' B2 F U R2 D2 U'
40. D' L' B' R2 U R2 U' L U F2 R U' D2 R D' R' F R2 U B D B' F U R
41. L B2 U2 B2 U' R' U2 L R2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' U L D' F' B2 L2 D2
42. D' R2 L' U R' F D2 B L' D F' R' B' L D' R' D' U2 L D F' B2 L' F' U2
43. L' B' D' B2 L U2 F' B2 U2 F D' R B' D' B' F2 U' B L' R' U' F U2 B' U'
44. R' B2 L U' D L' B' U' F U' D2 F B U2 R F D F B L2 D' R F2 B' D'
45. D' R D' F2 U2 R2 F D F' D' R' D L2 F' D2 F' B R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L D' B'
46. L' D U' F D U2 B R' D' F D2 B' U2 L' D' B' D2 R2 L2 U2 F' L2 D B L'
47. F D2 L F D F2 L' R' U' D2 F2 D2 R' B U2 D F' B L R' F R' B' L' B2
48. B F L B2 L R' F' B2 D U R2 B' L2 U F' D L' U F2 D' U' F L2 D2 F'
49. F2 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 U L U2 B' D2 F' L2 F L' D' L2 B' R' U' F2 U D L' F2
50. L' F' U L D2 F' B L F' L' B' D B2 D' L U L' F' U F' B' L D2 L R
51. L B2 R' F2 U2 F R D2 F R2 F B R2 U' F D2 F' B' U2 L F D F2 D2 L'
52. L' D2 B' U' L' D' F' L' B L2 F R' F' U2 B' R2 U2 L F' B D' U' F' R' F2
53. D' R L U R L' F U2 D' B L' R B U2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R D' L2 D
54. R L2 F B2 U' D2 L F' L2 D2 R2 D R' B' D U2 F B' U B2 D' L' D' R' D'
55. D U' F' U' D' B R2 D L' B R' F U L D B2 F' D F2 R2 D2 L' F U2 F'
56. B' R' D' R B2 R' U' D B2 D2 F D U' L F2 B U R B2 L2 D2 B' F2 R D
57. B2 D' F2 U L' B2 R L' F' R' D' F R' U' L R B' F' D2 U2 R L' F B R'
58. L B' D' R' D2 L D' L' U R' F L D' L' F R' U' L' B' L2 F R' F2 U' D'
59. L' U2 F2 B D' U' R F D B D2 R D' B L2 F' D' L' F2 B' L' R' U' B F
60. B' R' D2 U2 R' D' U L B2 F2 U2 D F D L' D B' U2 F B2 U' F' D2 L R
61. U2 F2 U B' R B' L B2 R B' U' D' R' U F B' L2 R' F U L U2 R' L' D
62. R D2 R2 B U' R2 B2 L2 R' F B' R U2 L2 F2 B D2 R2 D U R F2 U' B' U2
63. D' F B2 D2 B2 R L' B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R F2 L2 D' R2 B' U D' F'
64. B U B' F' L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L U2 R U' D2 F' L D' R2 F' U2 L2 R' F2 R D
65. D R' U2 L' U2 B R D' R' D2 L B' U2 L' U' B U F L U2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2
66. D' R' U B' R U' L2 R B R D L2 F L U' L R U F2 U2 F' R D U' R
67. L R2 B' D L2 D2 U' F' U2 L2 U F D B2 D' U F' B L' B F' R D L B'
68. B' L2 B L D' L2 R' U' B' L2 U' D F U' R2 D2 R' D' F2 D U2 B2 F2 D L
69. F B2 D' F' R B R' F R2 U2 D' L U2 R2 L' U' R' F U2 R2 B' R' L D R'
70. D2 U2 B2 F L B' R D2 U2 L B' F' D L' F B U2 D2 B D2 R2 U R2 D2 U'
71. D2 L' U D2 F' L' U2 B2 L D L B D' B2 D2 F' R D2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 L' B
72. F B' U2 D2 B F' U' F2 D U R' F L2 R' U L D' U2 R' B2 L F2 R2 D2 R
73. U2 R' D2 U B2 U2 L F2 B' U2 D2 R D' L F D2 R' B U' D' F B L D2 U2
74. U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B U2 F' D L' U F2 D' L' D' R' U R U' D2 R F D' F
75. B2 F' U' R' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 R' D R2 L2 F' R B R' D' F U R' U B L B2
76. D2 R' U2 F2 U D L' R' D' B F' U F2 B2 D2 F2 D' L D' R2 F' B R' F2 R
77. U B2 D2 U L B' L2 B U2 B2 U B R2 B' L' U R B2 F' D U2 F L U' L'
78. B2 U L F U' L U L R F2 B U2 D' L R B2 L2 F2 U D2 L D2 R' B2 U'
79. R F U2 R' F U' L2 R' F2 U' B' D2 B R' L B' R D' R B R' B F U' F'
80. D U' R B' U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U D' L2 R D R2 L2 U2 B R B2 R2 L2 F' R' F2
81. B2 D2 R' L2 U' L2 R D' B' L2 U2 B D' L' U2 L' F2 D U' B' F' L' U2 L' U2
82. U' L R' U' B' R2 B U D' B U2 D' L' F U' F2 U F' R U2 B' R' B2 L' U
83. U' F' U R2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 L2 D' L D' L R2 U2 R B' F2 R2 D B F R2 B'
84. D' L' F' R' B' L2 D2 R' L' B2 F' R' F D' B R L2 D2 F' R' D' F2 L2 R' F
85. L B' D' R U F' D L' U2 R2 B2 F R' L D2 U2 B U2 R D' B R' F U' L2
86. F2 B' D R D B2 U2 F' L2 D F' R U2 R D2 F2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2
87. U2 B' L' B2 U L D L2 B2 D' B' U2 B R2 B' U2 R' B' F R' U' R2 U B L
88. F D2 B2 F' R' F B2 U F' R2 F2 L2 U R' L D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D F D2 U' R'
89. U L B D U2 F U2 B2 F U B L2 R' F' D2 U2 F' R' F' L R2 D2 U F D
90. D2 U B' F L' B F U2 B2 D' L U F L R B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' R' F2
91. D' B2 D' B2 D2 R U' D L F2 R D' U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D L
92. D' R B2 U L B R F' L' R U F2 B R F B' D' L2 U' D B F2 U' L D'
93. D' U L R' F2 U2 D' B2 R' F R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R U' F' B' L D' F L' F2 L'
94. L D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 R' U F' D2 U2 R2 D' R B' L' F R' L D' L2 B' D' U'
95. R2 U2 B L F2 R' D2 U F' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R L B2 D L U2
96. D' U B U L2 F U2 B L U F2 U L2 D U' R' B U' L2 D' U' R2 D2 F2 U'
97. D' R2 F D B F U' F2 D F L2 R2 D' B D2 B2 R' F D R B U' B2 U B2
98. R2 D' B' L' D' B2 R' L' F R D' F2 B L U B2 F R' F U2 R B' R' L F
99. D B' R' L D L R D B' R' B F' U2 D' R L F' L2 D U L2 D' L2 U D2
100. D F' L D L2 U' F B2 L R U' F2 D2 F2 R B' L U2 L' D2 L R2 U2 R L'


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 7, 2011)

Week 2

best time: 9.33
worst time: 14.39
best avg5: 11.10 (σ = 0.76)
best avg12: 11.54 (σ = 0.83)
current avg100: *11.98* (σ = 0.99)




Spoiler



13.05, 12.95, 12.06, 13.68, 10.51, 12.05, 11.52, 9.94, 12.46, 11.19, 11.59, 12.86, 11.21, (9.33), 12.82, 12.51, 11.92, 12.03, 10.17, 13.65, 11.46, 11.79, 11.84, 13.43, 11.58, 12.42, 11.63, 12.31, 11.57, 10.70, 12.92, 11.64, 12.85, 10.57, 14.09, 12.61, 11.58, 11.64, 11.02, 11.09, 11.61, 13.57, 14.15, 11.20, 10.40, (14.39), 12.16, 10.28, 10.75, 11.87, 12.07, 11.99, 10.85, 12.51, 12.06, 13.15, 10.85, 12.47, 11.13, 11.90, 14.24, 12.08, 14.36, 12.18, 13.58, 11.05, 10.66, 12.24, 12.75, 10.50, 11.75, 12.28, 12.38, 12.59, 11.59, 11.18, 12.48, 12.85, 12.25, 11.31, 11.54, 10.54, 11.49, 10.85, 13.25, 11.52, 12.93, 11.31, 12.26, 13.11, 13.09, 13.01, 10.53, 10.49, 12.05, 10.95, 13.36, 11.93, 11.87, 11.47


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 8, 2011)

average:34.18
best: 21.87
worst:1:16.33(PLL mess-up, explosion)

comments: Pops, pops, and more pops. With a few explosions thrown in there. 

times:
33.90, 34.02, 34.97, 40.64, 29.16, 28.65, 52.96, 31.35, 39.04, 32.79, 37.48, 34.11, 36.63, 29.43, 35.77, 29.03+, 25.61, 25.41, 31.52, 35.95, 50.53, 25.12, 33.02, 26.65, 27.49, 30.24, 35.98, 25.59, 41.02, 27.32, 39.31, 36.88, 47.38, 40.33, 30.99, 29.43, 29.27, 1:10.40, 36.65, 42.23, 35.97, 26.77, 36.60, 40.47, 39.07, 44.65, 39.73, 24.06, 27.24, 32.89, 33.31, 23.40, 29.39, 26.40, 30.44, 29.08, 35.40, 31.45, 29.17, 29.27, 34.27, 31.31, 21.87, 33.20, 32.46, 29.91, 30.22, 30.23, 26.54, 29.03, 23.10, 35.79, 27.25, 33.99, 43.37, 23.48, 29.06, 45.36, 28.10, 28.41, 39.50, 28.36, 32.71, 33.70, 38.30, 28.45, 50.19, DNF(48.35), 31.11, 37.00, 48.41, 45.16, 29.70, 33.09, 35.18, 27.57, 29.14, 39.91, 1:16.33, 30.16, 31.43, 28.17


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 8, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> average:34.18
> comments: Pops, pops, and more pops. With a few explosions


Tighten your cube?


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jul 8, 2011)

Week 2(still OH)


Spoiler



28.78, 24.76, 33.11, 30.03, 31.15, 34.56, 26.97, 29.70, 25.56, 31.46, 27.96, 29.82, 31.50, 30.76, 30.55, 26.96, 25.62, 24.94, 22.90, 30.19, 37.78, 28.32, 23.76, 28.33, 28.13, 25.88, 28.13, 26.66, 26.28, 26.21, 26.93, 31.47, 25.91, 30.49, 29.42, 27.53, 25.22, 30.93, 29.25, 24.95, 25.68, 27.76, 27.20, 33.97, 30.55, 28.15, 32.43, 28.72, 26.77, 32.99, 24.77, 23.75, 25.19, 35.65, 41.94, 25.56, 34.80, 26.31, 31.03, 32.07, 29.32, 28.20, 28.48, 31.60, 31.53, 29.49, 30.49, 32.12, 34.88, 26.49, 28.92, 32.81, 32.30, 32.68, 27.89, 29.76, 27.05, 33.16, 26.47, 30.50, 33.44, 27.88, 31.18, 28.49, 35.56, 33.18, 31.17, 26.56, 28.31, 29.06, 24.05, 29.78, 27.61, 33.69, 31.09, 32.28+, 27.47, 27.65, 28.28, 28.95



number of times: 100/100
best time: 22.90
worst time: 41.94


best avg5: 25.58 (σ = 1.05)


best avg12: 27.00 (σ = 1.95)


best avg100:* 29.21* (σ = 2.57)
Sub-30, i knew it. avg of 50 was under 28.5 BTW i think.


----------



## Jakube (Jul 8, 2011)

*Week 2: 20.49*

21.56, 21.25, 19.37, 24.36, 22.24, 18.32, 22.11, 23.12, 18.32, 20.38, 22.39, 22.52+, 22.44, 19.60, 20.03, 18.57, 24.83, 24.04, 24.06, 18.26, 20.93, 20.40, (34.91), 19.53, 18.10, 19.97, 25.22, 17.52, 19.99, 20.64, 22.22, 20.05, 17.52, 19.16, 21.08, 22.93, 19.51, 19.30, 19.56, 19.00, 22.52, 22.25, 17.00, (16.06), 21.16, 20.43, 23.79+, 22.06, 20.41, 21.85, 21.47, 16.80, 20.01, 24.06, 21.34, 26.70, 22.72, 21.28, 19.00, 18.72, 19.70, 20.51, 19.46, 19.16, 22.18, 18.08, 18.85, 17.81, 18.13, 16.35, 23.71, 19.87, 16.61, 20.60, 18.14, 16.66, 19.27, 17.01, 16.25, 18.16, 24.96, 25.04, 20.85, 21.32, 21.40, 19.96, 20.90, 20.35, 18.72, 19.29, 18.48, 17.79, 19.41, 20.04, 16.24, 30.51, 21.69, 18.10, 22.59, 19.50

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.06
worst time: 34.91

current avg5: 21.26 (σ = 1.30)
best avg5: 17.27 (σ = 0.63)

current avg12: 19.56 (σ = 1.46)
*best avg12: 18.05 (σ = 1.39)* 

current avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.48)
best avg100: 20.49 (σ = 2.48)

session avg: 20.49 (σ = 2.48)
session mean: 20.59


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 8, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> Tighten your cube?


 
Well first, I'm sort of a inaccurate turner in addition to it being a guhong with one C4U screw. That entire face with the screw is very pop prone. For me the if its at a somewhat loose tension, it has better corner cutting so it doesn't lock/pop as much. Can't wait for my Zhan Chi.


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 8, 2011)

*Austin Reed*
Average = *15.01* (FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-)


Spoiler



15.22, 20.36, 16.15, 19.96, 12.66, 13.46, 15.96, 19.56, 14.40, 13.93, 14.61, 16.77, 15.05, 15.19, 17.61, 15.80, 14.55, 13.61, 13.78, 16.11, 14.88, 14.63, 14.19, 15.52, 12.72, 15.61, 13.66, 14.65, 13.75, 16.55, 13.16, 15.88, 17.11, 19.68, 15.53, 15.71, 14.52, 12.93, 14.59, 14.59, 15.43, 17.28, 14.25, 17.80, 14.61, 16.36, 15.93, 15.27, 18.03, 15.02, 16.34, 15.06, 10.77, 13.61, 12.58, 13.75, 17.41, 18.11, 18.22, 15.02, 15.94, 12.83, 15.66, 11.63, 17.97, 13.78, 13.03, 14.00, 12.88, 14.16, 13.93, 13.47, 14.78, 13.19, 14.68, 15.63, 15.94, 14.47, 14.97, 12.91, 16.69, 14.36, 15.08, 14.52, 12.75, 14.78, 11.77, 14.52, 13.93, 14.86, 15.40, 14.00, 14.21, 12.73, 12.52, 15.63, 13.55, 18.56, 14.03, 17.38


----------



## Brest (Jul 8, 2011)

Mean: 22.13
Standard deviation: 3.45
Best Time: 15.26
Worst Time: 38.99

Best average of 5: 19.07
52-56 - (18.45) 18.95 19.71 (20.44) 18.55

Best average of 12: 20.48
35-46 - 16.62 18.41 22.18 18.78 22.28 (26.14) 24.94 20.79 24.08 (16.16) 18.28 18.43



Spoiler



1. 18.73 U B2 F L R' F' U' B U2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 R' U R2 L D2 U' B' F R2 F'
2. 20.42 U R2 U' R F' U' D' L D2 U F2 R' L' B L U' B U F' L' F' R L' F' L'
3. 25.67 F2 B' R2 U F' L F R' L2 U B L2 R D L2 U2 D' L B U F2 B' L D B'
4. 21.22 B' R2 L' U2 D' R B D U' F R' B F2 D2 R L' B L B2 L B' R' U2 D' L2
5. 38.99 D B' D2 U B' L2 F2 B' U2 D B' U2 B L' R D' U' L' R2 B' R L2 U' R2 L'
6. 20.37 L R2 D R' L U2 L2 F L F R2 L' D2 L' F2 B' U R2 B L2 U F' D' L R
7. 15.90 D L2 R' U' L2 B' D U' B F D' R' B R2 U2 D2 R' U' F L B R' U R' B'
8. 19.35 U R U F2 D2 U B L2 B2 R2 B' U' R F2 U R' F L2 F L D F' U D R'
9. 23.33 D' R L F2 L D' F U2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D2 U2 R2 F' D2 F2 D F R L U' L
10. 22.95 R B2 R' L F B L2 F R L F U L R U' L2 U2 F' R' L U' L R2 D2 U
11. 17.82 R2 F2 U D2 F' R U2 B' D2 R' F L F L2 U2 F2 B2 L2 F' U2 R' D2 F2 R B'
12. 27.08 U' B R F D2 L' U2 L2 R' F2 R' L2 B U2 B R F' B2 D F2 U2 L2 R' U D'
13. 20.10 L2 R2 B2 U' R' B' D' F2 L R2 F' D U' R U' D' B2 L2 U F' D' R' D' L2 R2
14. 17.28 R B' F' D U2 F2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U' B' L' F' D2 F2 U B2 U' D2 L' U' B' U'
15. 21.03 R' U F2 L D F D2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 B' U F U' L U2 L2 F2 U B F D2 F2
16. 24.63 B L2 B' F' D' F' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B' F L U2 D2 L' D L2 B' U' R F' R
17. 20.83 B F' R' U B R2 L B' F2 R U R2 L' F' L U F R' B F L U L2 B2 D2
18. 26.35 U' F U F' B2 D2 R' F U F2 D' U B F' R2 B2 R2 F2 B L' F2 U D2 R D
19. 21.57 F2 R2 F L2 R2 B U' R' F' L B2 D2 F D2 L R2 F' U' R D' F B' D U' R2
20. 22.71 B2 L F D2 R2 D2 L U' B2 L' B2 D F' R2 D' F2 L D2 B U B2 L B2 U2 B2
21. 19.99 F D B' R' F2 B L' D2 B' D2 U2 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F R D L' F B2 L U' L2
22. 19.47 U2 B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 U B' U D' L D' L U F' R' B D U R' D' L2 D L' D
23. 19.88 D2 R2 L' B2 D2 L' F U2 L U R' B R' U2 B U' D L' F' U' F R' L2 B L
24. 23.84 L B2 R F2 B2 U R2 D2 F' L D2 U' F2 U' F' D2 U2 L2 U' R L' D' L' D2 R
25. 20.61 L B2 U F2 B L2 F2 R2 L F' R2 L' D L F L2 D B L' B2 U F' L2 D' B2
26. 24.61 R2 D2 B' L R B2 F2 L U' F2 U F L2 U R U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 L R2 B' L
27. 22.31 B U' L2 R F2 R' F2 D' B F' L D' F U L' B D' B F' R2 U' L B R' U
28. 27.31 U D F R' D L' R D R2 B' U D2 F' L R' B R' B L2 B D2 U2 R' L B2
29. 24.36 U D2 L2 B' D' R2 F D' F2 B D' R' D2 R L D B2 D' B' R' B' R' U2 L F'
30. 25.29 F2 U R L' U F2 B' D B F D U2 F D2 L R U2 D' R' U2 B' U L' F D'
31. 22.90 L R2 B2 D2 U L F2 D2 R' D2 B' U' D B2 R U2 R U' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D' R2
32. 22.06 F' B' R F B2 U2 R2 L B2 R2 U F2 B2 R' B U2 L2 U2 L2 U L' D' F2 D R'
33. 19.04 B2 F' U2 B' L' R' U B L' U D2 L D F2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 U2 R' F B2 U
34. 23.33 U2 D B U R B2 D2 U R L' U2 R' L' U' B R B2 U B2 U D' L2 D2 L2 D'
35. 16.62 F L' D U2 L2 F L2 F B' D' F' D2 F2 D' U L2 F2 U' D F2 D2 R2 L2 U L'
36. 18.41 B F L D L U L' F' R U F L2 R F2 D' L' F D R L' U F2 L' U' L2
37. 22.18 D' F L2 D2 B U D' B D' B F2 R B' R B D' F' U' D' F' D' B' R' D B
38. 18.78 F' U D B D2 B2 D' B2 D' U B R F' B2 U' F L2 B2 D2 F2 U2 D F B2 U
39. 22.28 B' R B' R F2 R U' L' B' R2 D' B' R' F2 U' L F' R D' B2 F U R2 D2 U'
40. 26.14 D' L' B' R2 U R2 U' L U F2 R U' D2 R D' R' F R2 U B D B' F U R
41. 24.94 L B2 U2 B2 U' R' U2 L R2 B2 R' F2 D2 F2 U2 B2 U' L' U L D' F' B2 L2 D2
42. 20.79 D' R2 L' U R' F D2 B L' D F' R' B' L D' R' D' U2 L D F' B2 L' F' U2
43. 24.08 L' B' D' B2 L U2 F' B2 U2 F D' R B' D' B' F2 U' B L' R' U' F U2 B' U'
44. 16.16 R' B2 L U' D L' B' U' F U' D2 F B U2 R F D F B L2 D' R F2 B' D'
45. 18.28 D' R D' F2 U2 R2 F D F' D' R' D L2 F' D2 F' B R2 U2 B2 U2 R2 L D' B'
46. 18.43 L' D U' F D U2 B R' D' F D2 B' U2 L' D' B' D2 R2 L2 U2 F' L2 D B L'
47. 22.75 F D2 L F D F2 L' R' U' D2 F2 D2 R' B U2 D F' B L R' F R' B' L' B2
48. 25.43 B F L B2 L R' F' B2 D U R2 B' L2 U F' D L' U F2 D' U' F L2 D2 F'
49. 23.31 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' R2 U L U2 B' D2 F' L2 F L' D' L2 B' R' U' F2 U D L' F2
50. 24.74 L' F' U L D2 F' B L F' L' B' D B2 D' L U L' F' U F' B' L D2 L R
51. 20.27 L B2 R' F2 U2 F R D2 F R2 F B R2 U' F D2 F' B' U2 L F D F2 D2 L'
52. 18.45 L' D2 B' U' L' D' F' L' B L2 F R' F' U2 B' R2 U2 L F' B D' U' F' R' F2
53. 18.95 D' R L U R L' F U2 D' B L' R B U2 D' R2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 R D' L2 D
54. 19.71 R L2 F B2 U' D2 L F' L2 D2 R2 D R' B' D U2 F B' U B2 D' L' D' R' D'
55. 20.44 D U' F' U' D' B R2 D L' B R' F U L D B2 F' D F2 R2 D2 L' F U2 F'
56. 18.55 B' R' D' R B2 R' U' D B2 D2 F D U' L F2 B U R B2 L2 D2 B' F2 R D
57. 26.72 B2 D' F2 U L' B2 R L' F' R' D' F R' U' L R B' F' D2 U2 R L' F B R'
58. 26.39 L B' D' R' D2 L D' L' U R' F L D' L' F R' U' L' B' L2 F R' F2 U' D'
59. 20.46 L' U2 F2 B D' U' R F D B D2 R D' B L2 F' D' L' F2 B' L' R' U' B F
60. 26.40 B' R' D2 U2 R' D' U L B2 F2 U2 D F D L' D B' U2 F B2 U' F' D2 L R
61. 22.67 U2 F2 U B' R B' L B2 R B' U' D' R' U F B' L2 R' F U L U2 R' L' D
62. 25.18 R D2 R2 B U' R2 B2 L2 R' F B' R U2 L2 F2 B D2 R2 D U R F2 U' B' U2
63. 20.31 D' F B2 D2 B2 R L' B' D2 B' D2 F2 R2 D R2 U2 R F2 L2 D' R2 B' U D' F'
64. 21.72 B U B' F' L2 R2 U2 F' U2 L U2 R U' D2 F' L D' R2 F' U2 L2 R' F2 R D
65. 22.34 D R' U2 L' U2 B R D' R' D2 L B' U2 L' U' B U F L U2 R2 B' U2 D2 B2
66. 27.44 D' R' U B' R U' L2 R B R D L2 F L U' L R U F2 U2 F' R D U' R
67. 20.46 L R2 B' D L2 D2 U' F' U2 L2 U F D B2 D' U F' B L' B F' R D L B'
68. 25.28 B' L2 B L D' L2 R' U' B' L2 U' D F U' R2 D2 R' D' F2 D U2 B2 F2 D L
69. 21.44 F B2 D' F' R B R' F R2 U2 D' L U2 R2 L' U' R' F U2 R2 B' R' L D R'
70. 26.84 D2 U2 B2 F L B' R D2 U2 L B' F' D L' F B U2 D2 B D2 R2 U R2 D2 U'
71. 22.83 D2 L' U D2 F' L' U2 B2 L D L B D' B2 D2 F' R D2 F2 U F2 B2 U2 L' B
72. 21.55 F B' U2 D2 B F' U' F2 D U R' F L2 R' U L D' U2 R' B2 L F2 R2 D2 R
73. 21.84 U2 R' D2 U B2 U2 L F2 B' U2 D2 R D' L F D2 R' B U' D' F B L D2 U2
74. 18.35 U B2 R2 L2 D2 L B U2 F' D L' U F2 D' L' D' R' U R U' D2 R F D' F
75. 17.70 B2 F' U' R' L2 B2 F' R2 D2 R' D R2 L2 F' R B R' D' F U R' U B L B2
76. 20.43 D2 R' U2 F2 U D L' R' D' B F' U F2 B2 D2 F2 D' L D' R2 F' B R' F2 R
77. 23.31 U B2 D2 U L B' L2 B U2 B2 U B R2 B' L' U R B2 F' D U2 F L U' L'
78. 23.99 B2 U L F U' L U L R F2 B U2 D' L R B2 L2 F2 U D2 L D2 R' B2 U'
79. 23.89 R F U2 R' F U' L2 R' F2 U' B' D2 B R' L B' R D' R B R' B F U' F'
80. 25.19 D U' R B' U2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U D' L2 R D R2 L2 U2 B R B2 R2 L2 F' R' F2
81. 18.66 B2 D2 R' L2 U' L2 R D' B' L2 U2 B D' L' U2 L' F2 D U' B' F' L' U2 L' U2
82. 21.31 U' L R' U' B' R2 B U D' B U2 D' L' F U' F2 U F' R U2 B' R' B2 L' U
83. 24.66 U' F' U R2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 L2 D' L D' L R2 U2 R B' F2 R2 D B F R2 B'
84. 28.23 D' L' F' R' B' L2 D2 R' L' B2 F' R' F D' B R L2 D2 F' R' D' F2 L2 R' F
85. 21.69 L B' D' R U F' D L' U2 R2 B2 F R' L D2 U2 B U2 R D' B R' F U' L2
86. 24.64 F2 B' D R D B2 U2 F' L2 D F' R U2 R D2 F2 D2 F D2 B2 D2 R B2 D2 F2
87. 17.61 U2 B' L' B2 U L D L2 B2 D' B' U2 B R2 B' U2 R' B' F R' U' R2 U B L
88. 26.13 F D2 B2 F' R' F B2 U F' R2 F2 L2 U R' L D2 R2 F2 U2 B' D F D2 U' R'
89. 15.26 U L B D U2 F U2 B2 F U B L2 R' F' D2 U2 F' R' F' L R2 D2 U F D
90. 19.80 D2 U B' F L' B F U2 B2 D' L U F L R B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R' F' R' F2
91. 21.54 D' B2 D' B2 D2 R U' D L F2 R D' U2 F2 R D2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B' D L
92. 20.74 D' R B2 U L B R F' L' R U F2 B R F B' D' L2 U' D B F2 U' L D'
93. 16.91 D' U L R' F2 U2 D' B2 R' F R2 F2 L2 R2 B' R U' F' B' L D' F L' F2 L'
94. 23.84 L D2 F D2 L2 U2 L2 R' U F' D2 U2 R2 D' R B' L' F R' L D' L2 B' D' U'
95. 26.98 R2 U2 B L F2 R' D2 U F' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 D2 L2 B2 R L B2 D L U2
96. 26.59 D' U B U L2 F U2 B L U F2 U L2 D U' R' B U' L2 D' U' R2 D2 F2 U'
97. 20.31 D' R2 F D B F U' F2 D F L2 R2 D' B D2 B2 R' F D R B U' B2 U B2
98. 22.79 R2 D' B' L' D' B2 R' L' F R D' F2 B L U B2 F R' F U2 R B' R' L F
99. 21.25 D B' R' L D L R D B' R' B F' U2 D' R L F' L2 D U L2 D' L2 U D2
100. 20.58 D F' L D L2 U' F B2 L R U' F2 D2 F2 R B' L U2 L' D2 L R2 U2 R L'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 8, 2011)

OMG! I hit copy, closed the tab and came here and its not copied! The session was 13.95, I don't know if you would count mine becuase I dont have individual times. I know the best solve was 9.71.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 8, 2011)

Round 2

Avg: 17.89

17.47, 17.34, 15.88, 16.67, 20.08, 16.78, 16.54, 16.80, 16.97, 16.82, 15.66, 15.88, 20.76, 15.56, 19.60, 17.69, 17.38, 16.15, 22.90, 17.34, 18.19, 21.37, 18.76, 16.17, 18.17, 18.00, 16.57, 17.91, 20.85, 19.32, 16.24, 16.63, 15.25, 16.55, 16.11, 18.31, 17.28, 20.67, 18.76, 17.96, 15.94, 17.75, (14.16), 17.71, 16.63, 15.25, 18.61, 19.33, 18.18, 18.72, 17.22, 17.89, 14.90, 17.11, 17.50, 17.89, 21.04, 20.09, 15.52, 17.95, 15.88, 22.75, 17.76, 15.54, 15.69, 18.83, 16.38, 21.16, 19.32, 17.43, 18.47, 18.30, 21.90, 16.87, 16.45, 18.19, 19.01, 17.12, 18.18, 19.77, 23.44, 19.68, 16.70, 18.60, 17.90, 16.76, 20.56, 18.46, 15.66, 18.20, 16.55, 17.28, 17.78, 14.45, 17.66, DNF, 14.72, (26.94), 17.64, 17.96


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 9, 2011)

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 17.52 PB
Standard Deviation: 2.05
Best Time: 11.97 - PLL skip
_most of the 13.xy were full step_
Worst Time: 22.20
Individual Times:
20.79, 19.20, 19.08, 18.60, 19.22, 17.68, 19.89, 21.84, 20.51, 17.07, 18.02, 16.91, 15.74, 22.01, 13.37, 17.80, 16.86, 22.20, 20.02, 18.49, 16.30, 17.63, 18.22, 19.27, 19.27, 19.11, 16.01, 15.99, 19.22, 18.03, 19.62, 18.45, 18.60, 17.33, 16.26, 17.08, 16.83, 14.93, 19.33, 17.44, 19.44, 13.12, 18.92, 18.17, 15.94, 18.74, 15.65, 18.08, 13.21, 16.68, 19.16, 18.56, 18.17, 19.48, 14.18, 18.92, 15.30, 18.49, 19.23, 16.96, 16.86, 19.76, 16.55, 20.44, 20.70, 15.83, 18.52, 16.07, 14.37, *11.97, 14.52, 17.25, 15.18, 13.06*, 17.38, 17.24, 14.43, 17.80, 15.13, 15.87, 13.84, 16.43, 15.46, 16.91, 19.72, 17.83, 15.43, 14.82, 18.69, 19.64, 17.61, 19.55, 17.05, 18.95, 16.33, 17.33, 18.83, 16.86, 17.55, 17.83

*AO5*: 14.25 PB
AO12: 15.39 PB

Amazingly good for me. I usually get around 18~19 averages of 100.
12 Solves sub-15.
8 Solves sup-20


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 9, 2011)

*Round 2​*

*Method:* CFOP with 2LOLL and most of PLLs
*Cube: *Rubik's Storebought

*Cubes Solved:* 100/100
*Best time: *16.00 *Non-Lucky PB*
*Worst Time:* 36.38

*Average 98 of 100:* 25.17

*Best average of 5:* 20.87 *PB*
*Best average of 12:* 22.47 *PB*
*First average of 50:* 25.54
It was sub 25 after 65 solves.
It took me two and a half hours- I don't think I've ever spent that long continuous cubing before.
PLL skip on 19.44





Spoiler



times:
22.48, 21.05, 27.19, 36.38, 27.77, 26.05, 20.28, 20.58, 27.75, 24.89, 24.59, 31.36, 23.64, 28.64, 25.45, 16.00, 25.20, 31.45, 28.63, 22.33, 24.69, 23.69, 24.41, 21.58, 22.95, 25.34, 24.95, 26.06, 31.64, 22.38, 26.99, 27.88, 21.92, 23.72, 27.36, 22.38, 22.03, 26.55, 23.20, 22.81, 30.80, 20.06, 29.98, 29.00, 23.48, 32.19, 27.69, 28.09, 22.33, 30.59, 21.48, 29.98, 21.97, 29.73, 21.67, 19.16, 23.42, 22.83, 26.38, 24.55, 25.36, 19.44, 22.30, 19.34, 20.88, 24.97, 24.98, 22.58, 29.91, 29.88, 21.31, 20.59, 27.91, 29.70, 29.55, 22.41, 23.22, 27.72, 20.25, 28.98, 21.30, 22.34, 26.44, 24.19, 28.39, 22.19, 23.88, 26.38, 29.30, 23.25, 30.45, 19.09, 25.23, 33.31, 30.22, 25.06, 23.50, 28.02, 26.81, 19.16



First a100 I've ever done in nearly two years of cubing.
I'm happy with this. Much better than I expected.


----------



## Mikel (Jul 9, 2011)

*best avg100: 26.87 (σ = 3.24)*

Edit: Round 2

number of times: 100/100
best time: 19.15
worst time: 53.70

best avg5: 23.41 (σ = 1.38)

best avg12: 24.68 (σ = 1.58)


I couldn't find how to use a "spoiler" 

19.15, 23.82, 28.71, 26.23, 25.55, 28.74, 26.48, 23.76, 21.62, 21.89, 24.58, 27.09, 28.37, 24.22, 24.92, 25.50, 25.47, 22.92, 35.73, 26.46, 24.07, 28.36, 27.05, 27.86, 21.19, 33.00, 25.72+, 28.01, 21.52, 29.21, 23.43, 32.86, 23.05, 30.08, 26.70, 27.94, 25.84, 20.71, 28.41, 23.76, 33.59, 23.51, 30.20, 23.73, 27.03, 19.64, 20.50, 30.16, 24.81, 41.40, 40.39, 30.69, 29.99, 23.73, 25.48, 23.43, 28.13, 31.13, 27.94, 22.64, 30.29, 28.65, 28.36, 23.68, 29.64, 53.70, 24.70, 26.77, 27.46, 30.66, 24.83, 27.30, 25.84, 26.60, 21.92, 23.19, 27.62, 22.92, 29.28+, 29.58, 28.92, 34.57, 33.16, 38.33, 24.63, 30.86, 30.79, 25.09, 26.06, 35.91, 25.52, 26.15, 33.98, 27.80, 24.45, 23.22, 23.34, 27.28, 26.15, 21.58


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone know how to nicely copy/paste times from ppt?

Best Time: 11.38
Worst Time: 17.62
Best Avg 5: 13.10
Best Avg 12: 13.66

*Average: 14.53*
Std Dev: 1.32


----------



## aminayuko (Jul 10, 2011)

ugh, just missed a pb just because i dropped the cube.

round 2
event: speed
average:26.99
times:25.07, 33.45, 21.29, 28.55, 29.13, 27.99, 26.93, 20.89, 32.78, 27.83, 25.40, 26.69, 26.55, 29.06, 30.46, 26.21, 22.84, 30.02, 28.93+, 26.58, 22.69, 23.45, 27.41, 24.32, 28.28, 32.34, 22.32, (35.13), 28.63, 21.97, 26.63, 28.77, 25.15, 21.97, 31.34, 29.44, 31.14, 21.96, 20.78, 30.45, 30.26, 22.56, 27.68, 26.38, 25.69, 26.57, 30.67, 27.13, 33.51, 30.20, 33.62+, 28.36, 20.84, 30.81, 29.13, 22.48, 29.19, 27.88, (19.09), 28.45, 23.45, 29.36, 27.45, 27.48+, 22.98, 25.14, 28.11, 19.67, 23.44, 32.12, 29.37, 21.85, 28.03, 25.39, 29.75, 24.86, 22.15, 27.24, 27.47, 23.30, 23.08, 33.20, 26.62, 27.77, 25.18, 25.62, 22.81, 29.06, 32.81, 22.08, 25.39, 27.81, 27.19, 28.32, 26.39, 26.45, 23.92, 32.57, 32.38, 31.03


----------



## emolover (Jul 10, 2011)

Round 2 

number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.97
worst time: 23.47

current avg5: 16.74 (σ = 1.62)
best avg5: 14.03 (σ = 0.61)

current avg12: 17.25 (σ = 1.44)
best avg12: 15.53 (σ = 1.84)

current avg100: 17.31 (σ = 1.92)
best avg100: 17.31 (σ = 1.92)

17.40, 17.63, 19.40, 22.32, 19.32, 14.03, 16.11, 22.85, 17.06, 17.03, 20.21, 14.19, 17.16, 21.43, 19.34, 15.34[Oll skip], 14.04, 17.40, 17.04, 12.97, 15.27, 18.67, 14.99, 16.43, 19.30, 15.42, 15.41, 16.54, 23.47, 17.52, 17.30, 16.78, 19.52, 17.99, 19.40, 18.07, 17.92, 20.62, 15.80, 19.69, 18.22, 18.33, 17.21, 18.98, 17.33, 23.25, 13.86, 17.19, 17.56, 13.95, 20.66, 15.42, 17.86, 19.58, 15.14, 14.55, 15.80, 17.07, *13.28, 14.66, 13.44, 21.39, 13.98*, 14.30, 16.78, 20.05, 16.19, 17.98, 18.25, 16.47, 14.41, 16.86, 13.88, 19.35, 20.36, 17.42, 15.39, 19.93, 18.47, 16.79, 15.23, 15.49, 18.31, 22.05, 17.20, 15.51, 19.89, 18.86, 20.03, 17.83, 17.25, 18.63, 18.36, 16.74, 14.67, 14.90, 17.36, 13.79, 18.75, 17.96

I am astounded. This is about .5 better then my PB avg of 100, avg of 12 is .8 better then best, and avg of 5 is 1.5 seconds better then my previous best. I only got a single lucky solve. That avg of 12 and 5 is incredible.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 10, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.16
worst time: 14.62

current avg5: 12.98 (σ = 0.55)
best avg5: 9.95 (σ = 1.21)

current avg12: 11.49 (σ = 1.41)
best avg12: 10.90 (σ = 1.12)

current avg100: 11.69 (σ = 1.30)
best avg100: 11.69 (σ = 1.30)



Spoiler



11.97, 11.64, 12.87, 11.16, 12.55, 11.38, 9.79, 10.93, 13.26, 10.67, 9.42, 8.99, 10.48, 12.36, 12.62, 10.06, 13.76, 10.28, 13.81, 10.63, 12.44, 10.14, 12.67, 11.07, 11.12, 8.16, 9.20, 12.41, 11.35, 9.30, 11.37, 13.11, 12.97, 12.85, 9.70, 11.87, 11.42, 14.11, 13.87, 11.75, 11.24, 12.28, 9.61, 11.18, 10.95, 11.70, 11.03, 11.52, 12.14, 13.87, 13.46, 13.18, 13.37, 13.76, 8.82, 8.29, 13.22, 11.38, 10.26, 12.47, 14.55, 13.43, 11.54, 10.23, 13.00, 11.23, 13.08, 11.97, 11.48, 13.37, 10.68, 10.40, 13.30, 14.62, 10.56, 10.75, 10.76, 8.62, 11.78, 11.80, 13.47, 13.02, 9.35, 12.67, 10.77, 14.01, 12.71, 12.21, 9.16, 12.09, 9.58, 12.19, 11.42, 9.60, 9.88, 13.58, 11.25, 12.51, 12.84, 13.88


----------



## pi.cubed (Jul 10, 2011)

Mikel said:


> I couldn't find how to use a "spoiler"


 
When you are editing the post, write "SPOILER" (replace the quotation marks with [ and ]) before what you want spoilered. After what you want to put in the spoiler, type "/SPOILER" (replace the quotation marks with [ and ]). Capitals aren't necessary.



cyoubx said:


> Anyone know how to nicely copy/paste times from ppt?


 
Go 'view' then 'session summary'.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 10, 2011)

*Round 2

Average: 23.97*

That was more than an Ao100, it was a constant battle, determined not to drop below 24, just made it on Avg, just missed it on mean and nearly 1/2 second better than last week, only just missed pb100 too.


Spoiler



23.42, 21.54, 24.51, 22.80, 23.67, 21.08, 33.06, 26.84, 20.77, 25.42, 22.91, 27.38, 24.80, 23.63, 21.06, 22.31, 24.99, 32.01, 23.46, 24.84, 22.14, 21.70, 19.78, 24.13, 24.14, 24.35, 21.43, 21.02, 26.61, 19.56, 27.70, 29.63, 22.95, 23.09, 21.89, 21.99, 26.41, 20.88, 22.74, 22.25, 22.51, 25.77, 24.71, 26.96, 24.19, 24.67, 27.94, 21.46, 21.90, 22.79, 20.02, 29.52, 23.50, 24.84, 22.94, 22.50, 26.58, 26.45, 24.05, 26.14, 24.34, 23.17, 24.06, 25.69, 24.16, 25.31, 28.89, 21.43, 21.86, 23.51, 21.53, 24.65, 22.03, 23.58, 23.34, 25.87, 24.55, 23.66, 23.02, 27.99, 20.48, 22.89, 21.60, 23.61, 20.12, 22.74, 24.94, 24.49, 27.71, 18.78, 21.62, 20.79, 25.91, 21.61, 29.99, 23.51, 23.10, 25.37, 27.31, 27.63


number of times: 100/100
best time: 18.78
worst time: 33.06

current avg5: 25.39 (σ = 1.55)
best avg5: 21.34 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 24.45 (σ = 2.53)
best avg12: 22.33 (σ = 1.59)

current avg100: 23.97 (σ = 2.47)
best avg100: 23.97 (σ = 2.47)

session avg: 23.97 (σ = 2.47)
session mean: 24.01


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 10, 2011)

*Round 2
Color Neutral Average: 30.06*

Mean: 30.06
Standard deviation: 4.24
Best Time: 17.77
Worst Time: 47.19

Best average of 5: 26.65
40-44 - (23.34) (32.73) 29.33 23.73 26.89

Best average of 12: 28.35
32-43 - (22.93) 29.21 34.93 26.45 25.78 (35.78) 26.73 31.33 23.34 32.73 29.33 23.73





Spoiler



1. 30.51 G Friday
2. 27.11 R
3. 34.21 W
4. 27.69 W
5. 29.14 R
6. 35.35 R
7. 30.49 B
8. 28.80 G
9. 30.93 R
10. 33.06 O
11. 30.82 G
12. 24.59 Y
13. 31.93 O
14. 27.18 B
15. 28.35 R
16. 32.81 G
17. 35.11 Y
18. 28.71 W
19. 26.79 Y
20. 33.99 Y
21. 29.77 W
22. 28.62 W
23. 33.61 G
24. 34.97 R
25. 30.33 B
26. 24.47 B
27. 29.89 Y
28. 34.68 B
29. 30.84 B
30. 32.75 B
31. 30.68 Y
32. 22.93 R PLL SKIP
33. 29.21 O
34. 34.93 G
35. 26.45 O
36. 25.78 Y
37. 35.78 G
38. 26.73 G
39. 31.33 O
40. 23.34 R
41. 32.73 G
42. 29.33 G
43. 23.73 Y
44. 26.89 B
45. 27.89 R
46. 39.91 W
47. 33.74 O
48. 37.29 B
49. 29.89 B
50. 26.25 O AVG 30.24 
51. 30.91 B Saturday
52. 30.69 G
53. 29.11 O
54. 26.13 W
55. 32.92 B
56. 27.62 G
57. 40.29 Y
58. 29.65 G
59. 32.59 Y
60. 28.50 B
61. 24.78 R
62. 27.76 Y
63. 33.82 R
64. 24.63 R
65. 47.19 G
66. 17.77 O ! New Non-lucky PB
67. 32.81 G
68. 24.87 W
69. 26.22 W
70. 31.51 W
71. 30.29 G
72. 29.78 R
73. 38.06 R
74. 28.60 O
75. 27.68 R
76. 31.77 Y
77. 25.22 R
78. 28.39 Y
79. 30.92 W
80. 31.10 Y
81. 34.95 G Sunday
82. 26.17 B
83. 25.47 R
84. 31.14 Y
85. 37.44 R
86. 28.62 Y
87. 31.10 B
88. 30.72 R
89. 29.39 R
90. 26.61 Y
91. 31.43 W
92. 35.95 O
93. 26.98 O
94. 23.01 R
95. 23.83 R
96. 29.52 O
97. 30.51 W
98. 29.59 B
99. 31.19 O
100. 29.39 Y


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 10, 2011)

pi.cubed said:


> Go 'view' then 'session summary'.


 
As in without the scrambles...


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 12, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 6.93
worst time: 14.82
current avg5: 9.46 (σ = 0.40)
*best avg5: 8.54 (σ = 0.72)*
current avg12: 9.36 (σ = 0.53)
*best avg12: 8.65 (σ = 0.62)*
*current avg100: 9.46 (σ = 0.73)*
best avg100: 9.46 (σ = 0.73)

Times:


Spoiler



9.54, 9.82, 14.82, 11.71, 11.25, 10.85, 9.73, 10.50, 9.41, 11.66, 10.72, 8.26, 10.62, 8.75, 9.89, 9.82, 10.18, 9.50, 9.58, 9.26, 10.54, 8.91, 10.93, 10.02, 10.06, 10.26, 9.90, 9.44, 10.74, 8.94, 10.83, 10.11, 10.96, 10.70, 10.11, 9.02, 9.58, 9.63, 9.09, 10.86, 6.93, 8.56, 9.20, 8.37, 9.15, 8.43, 9.31, 9.41, 7.55, 7.89, 8.58, 9.78, 9.63, 8.11, 9.94, 8.24, 9.11, 9.98, 9.15, 9.39, 8.46, 9.01, 8.46, 11.12, 9.98, 8.56, 8.64, 9.04, 8.59, 9.50, 9.73, 9.52, 9.10, 9.86, 9.01, 9.55, 8.38, 8.34, 9.86, 9.19, 8.91, 7.89, 9.60, 8.74, 9.46, 8.18, 9.28, 8.59, 10.37, 9.04, 8.54, 9.52, 8.99, 9.07, 9.71, 8.06, 9.92, 9.23, 9.22, 10.42


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 12, 2011)

Blerg, .16 worse than last week, new PB AO12 though.

number of times: 99/100
best time: 24.43
worst time: 50.85

current avg5: 29.18 (σ = 0.12)
best avg5: 27.47 (σ = 0.43)

current avg12: 30.18 (σ = 1.49)
best avg12: 29.07 (σ = 1.92)

current avg100: 31.11 (σ = 2.96)
best avg100: 31.11 (σ = 2.96)

session avg: 31.11 (σ = 2.96)
session mean: 31.26



Spoiler



32.68, 33.63, 38.63, 26.38, 29.48, 50.85, 28.89, 26.65, 29.50, 30.62, 29.93, 31.30, 24.98, 35.74, 30.24, 31.26, 26.52, 26.97, 27.68, 27.76, 33.20, 31.66, 28.26, 30.93, 26.19, 36.21, 30.14, 36.31, 29.62, 34.68, 28.08, 31.52, 25.69, 34.01, 34.17, 32.39, 32.75, 33.40, 30.97, 36.56, 31.85, 29.14, 31.13, 25.12, 31.66, 31.56, 30.34, 35.34, 28.17, 32.64, 26.88, 30.22, 32.42, 25.66, 37.05, 27.66, 31.62, 27.66, 26.61, 33.10, 24.67, 39.65, 34.37, 33.29, 35.93, 28.78, 35.61, 34.24, 32.24, 24.79, 24.43, 33.93, 32.36, 32.52, 31.44, 32.38, 33.16, 38.69, 42.18, 30.31, 33.38, 29.44, 35.10, 31.54, 29.79, 30.40, DNF(33.19), 27.16, 30.61, 33.13, 33.98, 31.19, 24.55, 28.39, 31.53, 29.20, 28.85, 29.05, 30.54, 29.28


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 12, 2011)

Week 2
10.66, 12.75, 11.69, 12.25, 10.70, 15.49, 9.24, 11.93, 10.58, 14.53, 11.79, 12.47, 11.83, 11.46, 10.67, 12.32, 8.56, 8.68, 10.33, 11.85, 8.99, 13.53, 10.26, 10.46, 11.31, 9.86, 12.00, 10.80, 11.67, 11.60, 12.40, 11.58, 9.79, 14.39, 10.57, 10.88, 11.78, 10.46, 10.52, 9.55, 11.30, 12.91, 14.91+, 10.30, 10.01, 11.56, 13.01, 10.31, 11.22, 10.57, 10.21, 13.48, 11.24, 12.74, 12.75, 10.49, 10.47, 14.54, 8.50, 11.41, 12.10, 11.05, 13.56, 13.74, 10.60, 9.91, 11.48, 10.61, 14.15, 10.33, 11.75, 10.95, (15.60+), 11.72, 12.75, 14.64, 10.69, 12.65, 11.52, 11.30, 10.58, 14.74, 9.86, 14.00, 13.60, 11.73, 10.51, 12.56, 12.72, 11.21, 10.72, (8.40), 13.46, 12.29, 9.98, 13.55, 11.49, 9.45, 13.20, 10.39 

best avg5: 9.34 (σ = 0.72) PB
best avg12: 10.45 (σ = 1.04) not sure
best avg100: 11.59 (σ = 1.52) PB


----------



## (X) (Jul 12, 2011)

avg 100: 12.66

12.74, 12.19, 11.55, 14.61, 12.82, 12.50, 9.58, 13.08, 13.06, 11.31, 13.13, 13.80, 11.73, 13.41, 11.72, 12.46, 11.47, 9.59, 12.20, 12.85, 14.62, 13.90, 12.04, 14.45, 13.38, 16.19, 13.67, 11.72, 11.04, 12.60, 11.74, 12.73, 11.64, 12.60, 10.60, 13.63, 11.45, 12.35, 13.02, 11.70, 12.40, 11.49, 12.18, 12.70, 14.96, 9.90, 12.73, 12.64, 12.23, 10.96, 11.74, 12.45, 12.25, 16.25, 13.24, 15.58, 12.12, 14.79, 12.79, 13.66, (16.94), 13.98, 12.52, 13.85, 10.69, 13.64, 11.35, 13.34, 10.98, 11.81, 12.72, 13.88, 14.98, 11.33, 11.34, 9.71, 13.93, 12.37, 13.12, 14.38, 11.03, 14.60, 10.64, (9.37), 12.83, 13.40, 12.79, 12.88, 14.05, 13.35, 11.51, 12.79, 11.85, 15.54, 14.19, 11.78, 11.63, 14.92, 10.48, 12.83

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.37
worst time: 16.94

current avg5: 12.08 (σ = 0.53)
best avg5: 11.50 (σ = 0.95)

current avg12: 12.89 (σ = 1.15)
best avg12: 12.07 (σ = 1.43)

current avg100: 12.66 (σ = 1.39)
best avg100: 12.66 (σ = 1.39)

session avg: 12.66 (σ = 1.39)
session mean: 12.67


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jul 13, 2011)

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 2

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.84
worst time: 20.97

current avg5: 15.47 (σ = 0.72)
best avg5: 12.95 (σ = 0.82)

current avg12: 14.68 (σ = 0.99)
best avg12: 13.64 (σ = 1.84)

current avg100: 14.66 (σ = 1.68)
best avg100: 14.66 (σ = 1.68)

times (reset):
12.54, 13.43, 14.73, 14.13, 16.07, 14.23, 13.73, 16.71, 11.81, 13.99, 16.05, 14.99, 15.66, 16.77, 11.87, 10.64, 13.12, 13.87, 15.73, 15.94, 11.06, 13.87, 15.62, 18.32, 14.71, (9.84), 15.40, 13.14, 16.68, 11.58, 13.09, 16.22, 16.41, 15.98, 12.54, 15.83, 12.14, 17.50, 17.64, 14.79, 14.34, 18.41, 16.35, 15.04, 14.77, 18.22, 15.34, 15.74, 14.74, 14.54, 13.84, 13.06, 13.98, 15.34, 13.87, 14.57, 16.13, 16.27, 16.33, 11.97, 13.87, 14.98, 13.51, 17.66, 14.74, 15.73, 14.59, 11.14, 12.21, 14.38, 14.34, 16.43, 14.77, 15.93, 15.38, 15.34, 13.07, 14.23, 11.65, (20.97), 13.21, 15.34, 15.10, 15.34, 13.07, 13.12, 15.52, 14.51, 15.16, 14.63, 13.82, 11.65, 14.09, 15.87, 13.93, 16.38, 15.40, 17.33, 12.93, 14.63

avg100 PB, and good single, i dont get subs10 all the time.
maybe avg12 PB, im not sure :S.


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 13, 2011)

*Round 2*

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.21
worst time: 26.39

current avg5: 23.31 (σ = 3.25)
best avg5: 18.83 (σ = 0.53)

current avg12: 22.43 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 19.38 (σ = 0.80)

session avg: 20.96 (σ = 2.04)
session mean: 21.01

21.15, 19.37, 23.02, 21.47, 20.25, 18.06, 26.02, 24.46, 18.53, 22.46, 22.74, 20.11, 19.33, 21.20, 25.43, 18.88, 19.26, 20.36, 21.89, 19.83, 19.74, 18.58, 19.62, 18.77, 24.73, 19.71, 21.05, 19.96, 18.61, 19.63+, 19.44, 18.45, 17.88+, 21.21, 20.55, 22.74, 19.39, 20.04, 19.30, 20.53, 19.31, 16.21, 22.83, 18.82, 23.83, 21.02, 22.32, 16.71, 20.97, 21.42, 23.68, 19.76, 17.43, 19.30, 17.82, 22.54, 23.78, 22.71, 18.80, 26.39, 19.76+, 18.75, 21.86, 23.85, 22.07, 22.16, 23.35, 25.32, 19.44, 21.24, 18.77, 19.92, 17.19, 22.68, 22.46, 19.30, 21.06, 20.17, 21.96, 19.78, 17.20, 23.90, 16.67, 26.39, 25.47, 18.94, 22.07, 21.10, 21.54, 19.39, 25.47, 20.50, 22.87, 25.04, 18.43, 26.15, 19.72, 19.52, 26.04, 24.18

Ok session done all at once, PB average of 12 in there and good average of only .41 of off PB (which had two PLL skips and all easy F2L's.) So close to not being sub-21 which is what I was aiming for, I got 3 or 4 16's in there.


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 13, 2011)

Round 2

Average: *14.51*
Standard deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 11.57
Worst Time: 18.61


Best average of 5: 13.21
8-12 - 12.79 13.22 (12.28) (13.67) 13.62

Best average of 12: 13.63
69-80 - 12.76 13.64 13.42 12.79 14.29 13.54 13.75 13.54 14.78 (16.51) 13.81 (12.32)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 13, 2011)

*Week 2: Louis Cormier - 14.28*

Statistics for 07-13-2011 12:21:57

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.28
Standard Deviation: 1.67
Best Time: 10.33
Worst Time: 19.40
Best avg5: 12.27
Best avg 12: 13.31
Individual Times:
13.84, 13.11, 16.64, (19.40), 13.70, 14.54, 15.00, (10.33), 16.06, 14.20, 14.15, 12.04, 13.99, 11.75, 16.38, 14.43, 14.30, 14.40, 14.87, *15.05, 13.04, 12.49, 15.14, 12.08, 13.82, 14.64, 11.53, 16.20, 12.86, 11.26, 12.41*, 15.27, 18.53, 12.95, 15.45, 14.21, 12.08, 15.88, 15.74, 15.31, 14.46, 14.89, 14.28, 15.79, 12.56, 15.19, 16.24, 15.17, 14.56, 14.59, 17.66, 15.27, 15.35, 11.20, 11.09, 12.54, 14.32, 16.66, 15.47, 14.21, 15.64, 17.29, 12.91, 11.15, 14.58, 12.05, 12.80, 15.02, 14.50, 14.86, 15.30, 15.20, 15.36, 14.00, 13.30, 12.78, 14.59, 13.03, 13.34, 14.03, 14.63, 14.42, 13.82, 14.69, 13.34, 13.30, 13.15, 15.37, 13.81, 11.80, 13.99, 13.69, 14.04, 13.96, 15.28, 17.81, 15.48, 15.96, 16.29, 10.92

Not bad, a couple nice singles


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 14, 2011)

I will put up results tomorrow.

Scrambles for round 3:


Spoiler



1. D' U F' R2 D' U' L' U2 D2 B U2 R2 L' B' U2 B R2 F U F2 B' U D' L F
2. R L F2 D' R F' R F B' R' B F' D2 L' R2 F' B' R' U' B2 R B R U2 D
3. F2 R2 U2 L' F' U' D2 L' B' U2 B' F L D R' U D2 B L B D L F D' B
4. B F D2 B2 L B2 L B D B2 R2 B' L D2 L D' F2 R2 U R' B' D2 U R2 B
5. D F U2 R B2 L D' B' F' R2 D' B F2 L' F U' F2 B2 D' B L F2 B L R
6. D2 B L' D B D' U2 B F' R U R' D B F R L B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D' B'
7. R' F' L' F D' F2 D' B L2 U F' U2 D R' L D' U' B2 U' B2 D' U' B' D F2
8. L' D' B' U' B' L' R F' B' L F2 B' L D2 F2 B R' U L U' R2 B U D F
9. R' F U' F' R2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 L' F D' F2 R D' U' F2 U R'
10. B2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F L F2 B R' U R' F R2 F R2 D U' F R F' B2 U'
11. F R' D' B D L2 F2 R L B R2 L2 D B L' F' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U'
12. F D' B R' B D R D' R2 D' F D' U2 F' R' F' L2 B' L B' L U B2 F U'
13. R' L2 B2 R F2 U' L2 B' R L U2 R' F U2 F' U B' R2 B2 L2 F' L F' R2 F2
14. F2 U' B' D F' U' L2 F D R' L D' L U2 R F' D2 L' D2 B L D' B2 L2 F'
15. D' U' B2 R2 B2 F U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' B D F2 D' F2 U F2 R' D2 L2 B2
16. U D2 F2 B' U' R D2 B L' D' L' F2 D' L2 R' D' L2 D U R2 D F' L' D U
17. F' B' L D R D' F' D U B' F2 L' D U2 R' U2 D2 F R' L2 D' F D B2 L2
18. F2 R' D2 F R' F' L U R F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D' U L' D2 R L D2 B L2 B
19. U' L' B R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 R' L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F' B U' D2 L' R'
20. B U' L2 U2 R2 D F' D2 B' R2 F' D B D L' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L F'
21. B D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D' B' F U' D' L2 R B' L U2 B' L2 B' R' B' U2 B2
22. D2 L2 U R' L2 B R' L2 B2 R F2 B2 R' B R D' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U L2 U F2
23. R B2 R2 F2 D' F R' D F2 D' R F L2 F' R2 L' U D' L2 F B R2 B R F
24. R2 B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2 U F' U2 L D U' F' L2 U D R' D' U' F' L' B' F U2
25. R' D' F2 R2 L' B2 L D' L' R D B F2 U' B2 R B' U F' U' F' L2 F2 U2 B'
26. B2 R D2 B' R' B' F R' L' B2 L' U F R D2 L' D' R2 B L' F U2 D2 F L'
27. B' R F B' D2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' D2 R2 B' R2 F' D' F' L' U' D R2 D
28. F2 L2 B F' D' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F L B' D2 L D' U B' R D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2
29. L2 B2 F D F D2 U2 B' U D2 F2 L B2 R2 B U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R B2 R D
30. F2 B' D' B F2 L' D' R L F' D' R2 D B2 F2 D L U' L2 U F U' D2 R2 L'
31. D' L2 U2 R F2 B D' U' R L D' B2 L' R' B U2 R' D B F L R2 D' F2 B'
32. U2 L2 U2 F R L F U' F R' B' L' B D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 L' U' B L U' L'
33. U R2 B U2 B' L' R U F D2 L2 R2 U F' U R L U' D F L' F U' R' F2
34. D' U' L D2 R' D' B' F U D F' R2 B2 L2 R D' F B U2 D R2 B F' L F'
35. R' D' R B L' F' L2 U B' R B D' L' U B' D2 F2 U D' R L F' D' U' L2
36. B2 D U R2 D' U2 R2 U2 D F L2 F' R' U F U2 L F R2 U' L2 D2 U2 B' F'
37. F L U D L' F L' D B2 U2 L' U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D B' L D' U2
38. F' D' L U' F L' R U2 F' L U' L' D L' B2 R' B R F2 B L' F' D' B2 L
39. R2 B' L2 R2 U2 D' F B R' B2 U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 R
40. B F R' D' R2 D L2 U B' U2 F B' U F2 D2 B R2 D B2 U L B2 D R2 B
41. B' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D R' F' U2 R2 L' D2 L' B F D' U' F R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2
42. D' B' F' R B R2 B2 U2 F D' F' B2 R B2 F2 D' F' R F U' D B' D2 F2 D2
43. D2 R' F' D B U' L U L U2 L' B' L D' L' F2 L2 B' L F' R2 D F L2 U
44. L' U2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B U2 L' U D' R' U' L R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' B R2 B L
45. L' B F2 U2 D' L' D' U' F2 B2 D' F' B R L2 D' B' D2 R D U2 L B2 D F2
46. F D R' F B' D B' F' R U L2 R2 B2 R' F2 L R U2 D2 B R2 L2 U F' D2
47. L B2 U2 L' D2 U' B2 L' F' R U D2 L2 F2 L' R2 B' U D B F U' B2 U F2
48. L' B' D' B' D' B2 D2 L U' R U2 B R2 F R' D2 U' R' L' F2 R U F R2 B
49. R' F' B' D' B F2 U' B D R' D2 U2 L2 D2 B F U2 L2 R F2 L2 B D' R U'
50. L2 B' R B U2 F2 R' U L2 B' F2 U D2 L B R' F R2 L D R' L B2 F R
51. B2 R2 F B' L' D L' R' F B D' R2 B' L D B2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 U' R F' R
52. F U F' R2 L D2 U' L2 B2 F' U D L F B2 U B' R L D' U' L D R F'
53. L R' F U F' U2 D L2 B R' U' B L F2 D' R B' L' D2 L2 F2 R F B2 D'
54. R2 L D2 B2 R' L D2 B' D' B L2 F' R D2 L R U2 R2 L2 F B' R2 B' R2 F2
55. U' L2 R' D' B2 L R' D2 U' R U2 F D2 U B U' L D' R D L2 B' D' R' B'
56. U' F2 D2 B2 D U' R U2 D B F2 R2 F' U2 R' B F2 R2 F' L' D2 B' R L' D2
57. B' R2 F2 U R D F' U B2 F R' L' B' D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' L' D2 U L
58. R B' F2 D R' L' F R2 B' L2 F L' U' R2 B2 R2 L2 F D' U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2
59. U F2 U L' R F2 L' B2 L R2 B2 U B U' R2 L' U D R2 U2 L B2 L2 F U
60. D' U' L R2 B2 D L F' D L2 R U2 D L U2 B' F2 D' L B2 F U B L F'
61. R' L2 D U2 R2 U' L' B U2 R B2 U' D L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 F2 U'
62. F2 R' B' F' U' R B' F2 D' L2 R D L' D2 F' R' U2 L' D F' U' R B2 F2 L2
63. R' F' U' D R F' D2 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 D' L D' L' F2
64. U F B2 L U F' R' U' L' D2 B R F R' U2 R B R L' D' B L D' F D'
65. L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' F' D L U' B2 R2 U' R U D L D' L2 B D R' U2 F2 D'
66. D B' L2 D' R' F' B U L2 D2 B F' U' F' L2 R' F' R B2 R' L2 D' U L2 U
67. R' B2 F L' F B2 L R B D B2 L2 B L' F' R' F2 U D B R' U' F2 B R
68. R B2 D2 R2 B D' F R2 B R2 D B' R U D L R' B' R' L' D R D2 L2 B2
69. U2 B2 D F2 L' R B2 R' D2 F' D2 B' F' D U2 B2 L D2 B L U' B' U' R2 U'
70. B' D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' R F' D2 F' D2 B L' B2 L F2 L B U2 R' B' F L'
71. R2 D2 F U' F' U' R' U' R2 B' U2 F2 D U B2 D' R F' D U' L B F D' B2
72. B2 L' B L B F R B L2 U' R' U' F B2 D B L B' F' R2 F B2 R2 D F2
73. B' R2 L' B U' B U' R2 F U2 B' D' U L' U L' R2 B D L2 B2 R2 B' R2 L
74. U2 F2 L U' R' F D F' D2 F2 D' L B L' U' D' F B D' L2 R2 B R U' R'
75. D' F D' B F D L B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' D' L' F2 R2 L D' R2 D R' B2 F2 U'
76. D' B2 F2 U2 B' F' D2 F R' L F D2 U' F2 R U B R F2 L B2 F2 U' D R
77. F' R' F2 D F L' F' B L2 R B R' F' R' D' F2 R2 U F D F2 D F' L2 D'
78. L B2 R' B D L U' D' L B D2 B2 R' B U F2 U2 F' L' R F L' B R2 F'
79. D2 U R' U F L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 D F2 D L2 F U F' D' R' F2 U2 B D2 F2
80. D2 R2 B2 L D U2 R U2 D2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R' D R2 B2 U' D B' D2
81. U2 B' D B' L' F R B' R D2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F U R2 B' L2 B2 U2 D R' U'
82. D' B R U2 D' F' D' B R' L2 B' U' F' L2 R B L B2 D F' R F R2 F B
83. F2 R D' L2 B D' R D R' U' D' B' U2 F' L B' F2 R L D F B2 U L' B2
84. B2 F' D B' R2 L B F' L' F L' R2 D' L2 R D2 F D' F2 D' B U' R B2 U
85. U' R F' B U D' F R F2 B2 D' B' D' U2 F2 U' F' B2 R2 L2 D F L' R B
86. R' L2 B' D R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 L2 R' B U R2 B F2 L' D2 F' R' B L B2
87. F' R2 L' U B U D' B2 U L' B R D' U2 F' D' U' B F2 U B U R' L2 F2
88. F B' L' U' R' L U B2 U2 L D B' U' F' L R' B2 R2 B L2 R' F2 D2 F R'
89. R2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 U2 D' B2 D2 B U' R D L2 D2 U' F U' F U R' D
90. L' R2 D B2 D2 F' U B U' B2 U' R' D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B D F' R F'
91. F2 L' U F' L' U B2 R2 L2 B' L F U R2 D' R2 D R2 L B2 D L' B2 F2 R'
92. F' L2 R B2 L U' L2 U R2 D' B' F2 L' R2 B U2 L' U F' B U' D' B U F
93. D2 B2 D' U' F' D B' F' D U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' U B2 R' B2
94. L2 U R' D' L2 R' D2 B U' B F2 L' R2 F2 L' F B' L B' L' F' D2 U2 R D
95. D2 U B D2 F2 D' U2 F2 B2 D B R' B' F D' L2 D U' F' B U' F R' D B
96. U2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' F D' B2 D F2 L2 D U' L F D' U2 B2 L2 F' L
97. D L2 U' B U2 F R2 D U' L U L R2 B2 R' B' D F' U' R' L2 B' D F' B'
98. B' R L F2 L2 U R2 U F' B U' D F B2 D2 L' F U' D F2 U' R' D2 B' F2
99. F2 D2 F' D' L R B F' D' F2 U R B L2 D B2 D2 F' L2 R' B2 D B2 D2 F
100. B2 D U' F2 L' F L2 B U2 F2 U' R B' F2 U R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' R2


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2011)

Round 3:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.79
worst time: 15.12
best avg5: 10.60 (σ = 0.23)
best avg12: 11.37 (σ = 0.95)
current avg100: *12.08* (σ = 1.04)

It wasn't such a great idea to do this at 4-5am. 


Spoiler



12.46, 13.19, 10.37, 11.97, 12.85, 14.02, 11.87, 12.77, 14.66, 12.07, 11.95, 13.60, (9.79), 14.04, 14.33, 11.12, 11.74, 12.03, 12.28, 13.42, 11.89, 11.62, 11.55, (15.12), 12.70, 11.87, 13.00, 12.72, 13.53, 12.89, 11.71, 11.24, 10.71, 12.36, 13.31, 13.23, 12.42, 12.89, 12.61, 10.84, 13.40, 11.47, 12.37, 10.30, 11.46, 12.06, 11.61, 11.31, 12.91, 10.31, 12.06, 12.43, 11.36, 12.16, 12.26, 11.09, 13.94, 11.83, 12.50, 11.92, 10.80, 11.52, 13.56, 11.95, 11.98, 10.21, 10.46, 10.99, 13.34, 12.00, 11.89, 11.88, 11.40, 11.11, 11.06, 12.47, 10.46, 10.91, 12.97, 12.49, 13.07, 12.65, 11.69, 12.32, 13.52, 12.09, 13.01, 11.30, 10.97, 10.93, 10.33, 10.48, 13.67, 10.40, 11.03, 11.95, 13.11, 10.46, 13.47, 11.56


----------



## CuberMan (Jul 14, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.44
worst time: 19.76

current avg5: 10.42 (σ = 0.10)
best avg5: 10.31 (σ = 0.07)

current avg12: 11.38 (σ = 1.42)
best avg12: 11.38 (σ = 1.42)

current avg100: 12.47 (σ = 1.83)
best avg100: 12.47 (σ = 1.83)

times:
10.72, 11.39, 11.50, 14.66, 10.96, 12.52, 8.44, 13.38, 14.78, 14.73, 12.96, 12.74, 12.24, 15.16, 14.53, 16.79, 12.65, 8.92, 13.03, 14.73, 14.77, 15.65, 16.17, 11.65, 11.03, 13.42, 11.95, 14.60, 9.82, 13.81, 12.64, 9.90, 10.71, 16.09, 15.55, 14.56, 12.43, 11.24, 14.08, 9.51, 14.06, 10.86, 10.94, 9.35, 13.51, 10.23, 14.10, 11.58, 12.08, 11.48, 11.10, 15.01, 11.42, 14.44, 14.18, 10.44, 13.61, 11.62, 12.81, 11.34, 14.08, 10.37, 14.62, 14.61, 12.29, 13.23, 12.81, 11.83, 11.77, 12.63, 13.21, 12.59, 11.44, 11.93, 8.67, 13.13, 12.44, 19.76[pop], 9.49, 10.89, 10.17, 13.05, 14.31, 12.46, 13.35, 13.54, 11.22, 11.48, *11.68, 10.25, 14.97, 13.99, 10.19, 10.23, 12.69, 10.30, 10.41, 13.55, 10.55, 9.22*

damn, very bad avg100  (many fail solve), but at least I got very many sub 10s


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2011)

nascarjon said:


> Best average of 5: 13.21
> 8-12 - 12.79 13.22 (12.28) (13.67) 13.62
> 
> Best average of 12: 13.63
> 69-80 - 12.76 13.64 13.42 12.79 14.29 13.54 13.75 13.54 14.78 (16.51) 13.81 (12.32)


 
Jon's still got it  

I've gotten sub-14 only a couple times, and it's still a goal of mine to be able to do this more often. Nicely done! :tu


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Week 2 Results!
*
1. jtjogobonito-9.46
2. yoinneroid-11.59
3. waffle=ijm-11.69
4. Sa967St-11.98
5. (X)-12.66
6. cuberkid10-13.95
7. LouisCormier-14.28
8. nascarjon-14.51
9. cyoubx-14.53
10. zzdanielzz29-14.66
11. AustinReed-15.01
12. emolover-17.31
13. Keroma12-17.52
14. choza244-17.89
15. Jakube-20.49
16. Deluchie-20.96
17. Brest-22.13
18. Selkie-23.97
19. pi.cubed-25.17
20. Mikel-26.87
21. aminayuko-26.99
22. NaeosPsy-29.21 (OH)
23. Brian Kremer-30.06 (CN)
24. kprox1994-31.11
25. SpacePanda15-34.18

Congrats to all of the participants!


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 15, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Jon's still got it
> 
> I've gotten sub-14 only a couple times, and it's still a goal of mine to be able to do this more often. Nicely done! :tu



Thanks, Chris! I've been practicing quite a bit lately


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 16, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.67
worst time: 35.83

current avg5: 28.33 (σ = 0.68)
best avg5: 24.59 (σ = 1.47)

current avg12: 28.37 (σ = 2.08)
best avg12: 25.60 (σ = 2.72)

current avg100: 28.80 (σ = 3.44)
best avg100: 28.80 (σ = 3.44)

I've been improving incredibly fast since I got my ZhanChi 2 days ago. PB's all around. The AO12 used to be about my PB AO5, and this AO100 is lower than my PB AO12 was a few days ago.


----------



## choza244 (Jul 16, 2011)

kprox1994, one question about the scrambles, I don't know if you generate them or where do you get them but I want to know if the numbers (1, 2, 3...) are generated with the scrambles or you put them manually?

Edit:

Round 3
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Average: 18.18

Standard Deviation: 2.11
Best Time: 13.20
Worst Time: 23.84
Individual Times:

16.58, 16.16, 16.30, 19.20, 16.62, 18.70, 15.95, 16.67, 18.55, 20.31, 19.11, 18.89, 13.33, 20.66, 19.40, 18.36, 23.83, 20.95, 19.95, 18.78, 13.91, 17.94, 17.15, 16.48, 13.72, 17.05, 17.72, 16.18, 17.70, 20.74, 18.24, 20.21, 19.78, 18.19, 18.43, 17.39, 15.73, 19.06, 18.36, 22.32+, 15.16, 18.32, (13.20), 14.63, 15.68, 19.26, 18.09, 18.11, 16.19, 18.07, 20.28, (23.84), 17.46, 17.35, 19.04, 14.54, 17.50, 18.76, 19.18, 14.48, 16.94, 18.08, 19.00, 18.44, 17.81, 16.23, 21.57+, 20.33, 18.70, 15.98, 17.11, 15.50, 17.44, 18.26, 20.66, 21.39, 17.70, 19.18, 19.99, 15.23, 20.14, 18.29, 21.26, 20.81, 20.70, 18.93, 17.13, 16.03, 18.54, 19.14, 15.71, 20.76, 17.66, 17.73, 16.71, 21.62, 19.09, 20.20, 18.97, 19.68


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 17, 2011)

choza244 said:


> kprox1994, one question about the scrambles, I don't know if you generate them or where do you get them but I want to know if the numbers (1, 2, 3...) are generated with the scrambles or you put them manually?


 
I get the scrambles at http://www.rubikaz.com/ranking/generador.php and the numbers are generated with the scrambles.


----------



## cubernya (Jul 17, 2011)

Really want to go through and remove the numbers so I can import to CCT. I think I'll be joining this week...just one question, should we put it in the post if we're doing it CN?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 17, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Really want to go through and remove the numbers so I can import to CCT. I think I'll be joining this week...just one question, should we put it in the post if we're doing it CN?


 
Only if you aren't normally CN.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Round 3

Average: 22.87*

Well what can I say. I rarely break any pb's in forum races. The Ao100 is a pb by over a second! The bolded Ao12 pb is the second time I beat it today.

Apart from a lot of practice to try and move off the plateau I have been on for a couple of months this was done with my Zhan Chi. I certainly 'did not' prefer it to my Lingyun and have spend days adjusting the tension back and forth. Too lose and I pop it easily even with torpedos (3-4 piece pops), too tight and it just isn't nearly as smooth as my main. Its certainly my main now  No skips, including the 16.62.

22.37, 18.58, 19.09, 26.61, 22.03, 23.88, 26.06, 30.86, 22.01, *21.72, 24.06, 20.22, 18.62, 21.68, 24.39, 21.50, 24.43, 19.77, 16.62, 24.82, 19.52*, 24.38, 21.94, 24.22, 28.47, 20.25, 22.64, 18.83, 23.27, 24.18, 23.22, 28.07, 25.25, 22.93, 22.96, 24.47, 24.12, 20.84, 22.33, 21.44, 24.64, 22.86, 22.12, 22.95, 22.80, 23.86, 26.14, 20.59, 20.43, 23.28, 24.14, 23.81, 20.62, 18.34, 22.65, 31.46, 21.12, 25.89, 21.44, 22.04, 23.62, 24.59, 23.53, 22.60, 20.49, 23.92, 27.45, 21.23, 21.28, 23.79, 22.45, 24.08, 25.62, 23.01, 21.62, 23.35, 19.22, 24.64, 19.99, 25.75, 20.77, 20.45, 21.23, 21.51, 22.62, 24.73, 21.39, 23.72, 22.95, 23.16, 26.25, 21.70, 23.82, 21.95, 21.60, 20.95, 21.71, 22.75, 25.18, 24.68

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.62
worst time: 31.46

current avg5: 23.05 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 20.82 (σ = 0.32)

current avg12: 22.95 (σ = 1.21)
best avg12: 21.59 (σ = 2.01)

current avg100: 22.87 (σ = 2.24)
best avg100: 22.87 (σ = 2.24)

session avg: 22.87 (σ = 2.24)
session mean: 22.89


----------



## Brest (Jul 18, 2011)

*Round 3*

Mean: 21.45
Standard deviation: 3.33
Best Time: 13.88
Worst Time: 32.50

Best average of 5: 17.97
65-69 - 16.51 18.27 (23.74) 19.12 (15.67)

Best average of 12: 19.65
8-19 - 21.78 20.19 20.62 22.99 22.06 18.84 (13.88) (25.05) 16.05 21.95 16.17 15.82



Spoiler



1. 23.20 D' U F' R2 D' U' L' U2 D2 B U2 R2 L' B' U2 B R2 F U F2 B' U D' L F
2. 16.39 R L F2 D' R F' R F B' R' B F' D2 L' R2 F' B' R' U' B2 R B R U2 D
3. 23.43 F2 R2 U2 L' F' U' D2 L' B' U2 B' F L D R' U D2 B L B D L F D' B
4. 20.19 B F D2 B2 L B2 L B D B2 R2 B' L D2 L D' F2 R2 U R' B' D2 U R2 B
5. 22.64 D F U2 R B2 L D' B' F' R2 D' B F2 L' F U' F2 B2 D' B L F2 B L R
6. 23.58 D2 B L' D B D' U2 B F' R U R' D B F R L B2 U2 L' D2 R2 U2 D' B'
7. 19.99 R' F' L' F D' F2 D' B L2 U F' U2 D R' L D' U' B2 U' B2 D' U' B' D F2
8. 21.78 L' D' B' U' B' L' R F' B' L F2 B' L D2 F2 B R' U L U' R2 B U D F
9. 20.19 R' F U' F' R2 L U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D2 L D2 L' F D' F2 R D' U' F2 U R'
10. 20.62 B2 L' F2 L2 U2 D2 B2 F L F2 B R' U R' F R2 F R2 D U' F R F' B2 U'
11. 22.99 F R' D' B D L2 F2 R L B R2 L2 D B L' F' D' F2 L2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 U'
12. 22.06 F D' B R' B D R D' R2 D' F D' U2 F' R' F' L2 B' L B' L U B2 F U'
13. 18.84 R' L2 B2 R F2 U' L2 B' R L U2 R' F U2 F' U B' R2 B2 L2 F' L F' R2 F2
14. 13.88 F2 U' B' D F' U' L2 F D R' L D' L U2 R F' D2 L' D2 B L D' B2 L2 F'
15. 25.05 D' U' B2 R2 B2 F U' F2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 F' B D F2 D' F2 U F2 R' D2 L2 B2
16. 16.05 U D2 F2 B' U' R D2 B L' D' L' F2 D' L2 R' D' L2 D U R2 D F' L' D U
17. 21.95 F' B' L D R D' F' D U B' F2 L' D U2 R' U2 D2 F R' L2 D' F D B2 L2
18. 16.17 F2 R' D2 F R' F' L U R F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D' U L' D2 R L D2 B L2 B
19. 15.82 U' L' B R2 D2 R' D2 B2 R2 L2 U F2 R' L' B2 R' B2 U2 L2 F' B U' D2 L' R'
20. 21.96 B U' L2 U2 R2 D F' D2 B' R2 F' D B D L' B2 U R D2 U2 F2 L' U2 L F'
21. 24.07 B D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 F2 D' B' F U' D' L2 R B' L U2 B' L2 B' R' B' U2 B2
22. 23.04 D2 L2 U R' L2 B R' L2 B2 R F2 B2 R' B R D' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 U L2 U F2
23. 21.52 R B2 R2 F2 D' F R' D F2 D' R F L2 F' R2 L' U D' L2 F B R2 B R F
24. 26.36 R2 B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2 U F' U2 L D U' F' L2 U D R' D' U' F' L' B' F U2
25. 20.29 R' D' F2 R2 L' B2 L D' L' R D B F2 U' B2 R B' U F' U' F' L2 F2 U2 B'
26. 22.39 B2 R D2 B' R' B' F R' L' B2 L' U F R D2 L' D' R2 B L' F U2 D2 F L'
27. 19.52 B' R F B' D2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U' D2 R2 B' R2 F' D' F' L' U' D R2 D
28. 18.36 F2 L2 B F' D' L2 B' U2 F' L2 F L B' D2 L D' U B' R D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 R2
29. 18.55 L2 B2 F D F D2 U2 B' U D2 F2 L B2 R2 B U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D R B2 R D
30. 23.84 F2 B' D' B F2 L' D' R L F' D' R2 D B2 F2 D L U' L2 U F U' D2 R2 L'
31. 21.53 D' L2 U2 R F2 B D' U' R L D' B2 L' R' B U2 R' D B F L R2 D' F2 B'
32. 22.11 U2 L2 U2 F R L F U' F R' B' L' B D2 F2 L2 D U2 R2 L' U' B L U' L'
33. 21.39 U R2 B U2 B' L' R U F D2 L2 R2 U F' U R L U' D F L' F U' R' F2
34. 23.20 D' U' L D2 R' D' B' F U D F' R2 B2 L2 R D' F B U2 D R2 B F' L F'
35. 19.88 R' D' R B L' F' L2 U B' R B D' L' U B' D2 F2 U D' R L F' D' U' L2
36. 24.05 B2 D U R2 D' U2 R2 U2 D F L2 F' R' U F U2 L F R2 U' L2 D2 U2 B' F'
37. 22.41 F L U D L' F L' D B2 U2 L' U L2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 B' D B' L D' U2
38. 18.56 F' D' L U' F L' R U2 F' L U' L' D L' B2 R' B R F2 B L' F' D' B2 L
39. 19.28 R2 B' L2 R2 U2 D' F B R' B2 U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 R
40. 23.17 B F R' D' R2 D L2 U B' U2 F B' U F2 D2 B R2 D B2 U L B2 D R2 B
41. 23.12 B' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D R' F' U2 R2 L' D2 L' B F D' U' F R2 D2 R2 U2 L B2
42. 20.50 D' B' F' R B R2 B2 U2 F D' F' B2 R B2 F2 D' F' R F U' D B' D2 F2 D2
43. 17.20 D2 R' F' D B U' L U L U2 L' B' L D' L' F2 L2 B' L F' R2 D F L2 U
44. 18.29 L' U2 F' R2 B D2 U2 B U2 L' U D' R' U' L R2 B2 U R2 D2 U' B R2 B L
45. 18.93 L' B F2 U2 D' L' D' U' F2 B2 D' F' B R L2 D' B' D2 R D U2 L B2 D F2
46. 19.55 F D R' F B' D B' F' R U L2 R2 B2 R' F2 L R U2 D2 B R2 L2 U F' D2
47. 17.47 L B2 U2 L' D2 U' B2 L' F' R U D2 L2 F2 L' R2 B' U D B F U' B2 U F2
48. 23.52 L' B' D' B' D' B2 D2 L U' R U2 B R2 F R' D2 U' R' L' F2 R U F R2 B
49. 20.40 R' F' B' D' B F2 U' B D R' D2 U2 L2 D2 B F U2 L2 R F2 L2 B D' R U'
50. 20.69 L2 B' R B U2 F2 R' U L2 B' F2 U D2 L B R' F R2 L D R' L B2 F R
51. 21.51 B2 R2 F B' L' D L' R' F B D' R2 B' L D B2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 U' R F' R
52. 25.61 F U F' R2 L D2 U' L2 B2 F' U D L F B2 U B' R L D' U' L D R F'
53. 19.64 L R' F U F' U2 D L2 B R' U' B L F2 D' R B' L' D2 L2 F2 R F B2 D'
54. 26.62 R2 L D2 B2 R' L D2 B' D' B L2 F' R D2 L R U2 R2 L2 F B' R2 B' R2 F2
55. 31.68 U' L2 R' D' B2 L R' D2 U' R U2 F D2 U B U' L D' R D L2 B' D' R' B'
56. 17.20 U' F2 D2 B2 D U' R U2 D B F2 R2 F' U2 R' B F2 R2 F' L' D2 B' R L' D2
57. 22.17 B' R2 F2 U R D F' U B2 F R' L' B' D L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F' L' D2 U L
58. 25.11 R B' F2 D R' L' F R2 B' L2 F L' U' R2 B2 R2 L2 F D' U2 R D2 B2 U2 B2
59. 21.78 U F2 U L' R F2 L' B2 L R2 B2 U B U' R2 L' U D R2 U2 L B2 L2 F U
60. 22.52 D' U' L R2 B2 D L F' D L2 R U2 D L U2 B' F2 D' L B2 F U B L F'
61. 19.30 R' L2 D U2 R2 U' L' B U2 R B2 U' D L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 L' B L2 F2 U'
62. 22.32 F2 R' B' F' U' R B' F2 D' L2 R D L' D2 F' R' U2 L' D F' U' R B2 F2 L2
63. 20.12 R' F' U' D R F' D2 L2 R2 D B2 U L2 R2 D B2 U' F' L' B2 D' L D' L' F2
64. 18.83 U F B2 L U F' R' U' L' D2 B R F R' U2 R B R L' D' B L D' F D'
65. 16.51 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' F' D L U' B2 R2 U' R U D L D' L2 B D R' U2 F2 D'
66. 18.27 D B' L2 D' R' F' B U L2 D2 B F' U' F' L2 R' F' R B2 R' L2 D' U L2 U
67. 23.74 R' B2 F L' F B2 L R B D B2 L2 B L' F' R' F2 U D B R' U' F2 B R
68. 19.12 R B2 D2 R2 B D' F R2 B R2 D B' R U D L R' B' R' L' D R D2 L2 B2
69. 15.67 U2 B2 D F2 L' R B2 R' D2 F' D2 B' F' D U2 B2 L D2 B L U' B' U' R2 U'
70. 20.39 B' D F2 R2 D' L2 B2 F' R F' D2 F' D2 B L' B2 L F2 L B U2 R' B' F L'
71. 20.87 R2 D2 F U' F' U' R' U' R2 B' U2 F2 D U B2 D' R F' D U' L B F D' B2
72. 22.30 B2 L' B L B F R B L2 U' R' U' F B2 D B L B' F' R2 F B2 R2 D F2
73. 22.07 B' R2 L' B U' B U' R2 F U2 B' D' U L' U L' R2 B D L2 B2 R2 B' R2 L
74. 20.67 U2 F2 L U' R' F D F' D2 F2 D' L B L' U' D' F B D' L2 R2 B R U' R'
75. 28.20 D' F D' B F D L B2 U' L2 U' L2 U' D' L' F2 R2 L D' R2 D R' B2 F2 U'
76. 16.42 D' B2 F2 U2 B' F' D2 F R' L F D2 U' F2 R U B R F2 L B2 F2 U' D R
77. 21.53 F' R' F2 D F L' F' B L2 R B R' F' R' D' F2 R2 U F D F2 D F' L2 D'
78. 19.51 L B2 R' B D L U' D' L B D2 B2 R' B U F2 U2 F' L' R F L' B R2 F'
79. 23.14 D2 U R' U F L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 D F2 D L2 F U F' D' R' F2 U2 B D2 F2
80. 18.88 D2 R2 B2 L D U2 R U2 D2 R2 D' R2 D F2 R2 B2 U' R' D R2 B2 U' D B' D2
81. 30.86 U2 B' D B' L' F R B' R D2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F U R2 B' L2 B2 U2 D R' U'
82. 23.16 D' B R U2 D' F' D' B R' L2 B' U' F' L2 R B L B2 D F' R F R2 F B
83. 24.03 F2 R D' L2 B D' R D R' U' D' B' U2 F' L B' F2 R L D F B2 U L' B2
84. 26.47 B2 F' D B' R2 L B F' L' F L' R2 D' L2 R D2 F D' F2 D' B U' R B2 U
85. 23.39 U' R F' B U D' F R F2 B2 D' B' D' U2 F2 U' F' B2 R2 L2 D F L' R B
86. 20.74 R' L2 B' D R2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 L2 R' B U R2 B F2 L' D2 F' R' B L B2
87. 24.87 F' R2 L' U B U D' B2 U L' B R D' U2 F' D' U' B F2 U B U R' L2 F2
88. 24.13 F B' L' U' R' L U B2 U2 L D B' U' F' L R' B2 R2 B L2 R' F2 D2 F R'
89. 22.13 R2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 F' R2 U2 D' B2 D2 B U' R D L2 D2 U' F U' F U R' D
90. 19.07 L' R2 D B2 D2 F' U B U' B2 U' R' D2 B2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B D F' R F'
91. 23.89 F2 L' U F' L' U B2 R2 L2 B' L F U R2 D' R2 D R2 L B2 D L' B2 F2 R'
92. 23.05 F' L2 R B2 L U' L2 U R2 D' B' F2 L' R2 B U2 L' U F' B U' D' B U F
93. 19.24 D2 B2 D' U' F' D B' F' D U2 L2 D2 F' U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U' R' U B2 R' B2
94. 25.68 L2 U R' D' L2 R' D2 B U' B F2 L' R2 F2 L' F B' L B' L' F' D2 U2 R D
95. 26.28 D2 U B D2 F2 D' U2 F2 B2 D B R' B' F D' L2 D U' F' B U' F R' D B
96. 17.19 U2 R2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 F' R' F D' B2 D F2 L2 D U' L F D' U2 B2 L2 F' L
97. 19.36 D L2 U' B U2 F R2 D U' L U L R2 B2 R' B' D F' U' R' L2 B' D F' B'
98. 32.50 B' R L F2 L2 U R2 U F' B U' D F B2 D2 L' F U' D F2 U' R' D2 B' F2
99. 17.50 F2 D2 F' D' L R B F' D' F2 U R B L2 D B2 D2 F' L2 R' B2 D B2 D2 F
100. 19.44 B2 D U' F2 L' F L2 B U2 F2 U' R B' F2 U R' B2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 B2 D' R2


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Jul 18, 2011)

9.76, 9.74, 9.75, 8.52, 10.82, 11.27, 10.86, 8.57, 9.61, 10.69, 10.87, 8.39, 11.14, 9.95, 10.55, 10.06, 10.31, 9.31, 10.33, 9.48, 10.70, 9.32, 10.13, 8.60, 9.27, 10.56, 8.55, 10.63, 8.76, 9.41, 9.45, 10.49, 12.02, 10.88, 10.87, 10.36, 12.27, 9.71, 9.73, 9.67, 9.64, 9.96, *11.83, (7.07, 9.09, 7.49, 8.61*, 10.69, 9.44, 10.44, 9.02, 9.84, 7.20, 7.74, 9.98), 11.14, 8.70, 8.51, 9.07, 8.99, 10.18, 8.28, 9.94, 9.08, 9.40, 10.12, 10.47, 14.55, 9.61, 8.89, 11.90, 9.66, 9.80, 9.04, 8.52, 10.61, 11.24, 10.77, 10.24, 9.75, 10.32, 10.19, 11.02, 12.49, 10.46, 7.82, 8.20, 8.06, 11.13, 13.00, 7.45, 8.34, 10.27, 11.20, 11.21, 10.18, 8.97, 8.18, 9.90, 10.04

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 7.07
worst time: 14.55

current mean of 3: 9.37 (σ = 0.85)
best mean of 3: 7.88 (σ = 0.87)

current avg5: 9.64 (σ = 0.48)
best avg5: 8.40 (σ = 0.67)

current avg12: 9.94 (σ = 1.07)
best avg12: 8.88 (σ = 1.05)

*current avg100: 9.84 (σ = 1.14)
best avg100: 9.84 (σ = 1.14)*

session avg: 9.84 (σ = 1.14)
session mean: 9.86


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 18, 2011)

We should all do this race, but with 11x11x11's. 

</sarcasm>

I'll go ahead and edit this post when I start this ao100. I want to participate (lol; not a lot of days left).

EDIT:
*Round 3*
Event: 3x3x3 Speedsolving (Method: Roux)
Cube: Dayan Guhong

number of times: 100/100
best time: 10.08
worst time: 22.81

current avg5: 16.34 (σ = 2.82)
best avg5: 14.67 (σ = 2.42)

current avg12: 17.33 (σ = 1.98)
best avg12: 15.52 (σ = 1.71)

current avg100: 17.57 (σ = 1.72)
best avg100: 17.57 (σ = 1.72)

session avg: 17.57 (σ = 1.72)
session mean: 17.48

Individual Times:


Spoiler



18.21, 20.53, 18.54, 20.18, 17.10, 17.55, 19.41, 17.63, 15.95, 21.61, 13.66, 16.94, 19.76, 20.75, 18.21, 14.75, 17.50, 19.44, 19.04, 17.77, 15.85, 19.29, 20.68, 18.22, 18.63, 17.23, 17.93, 15.47, 20.51, 17.37, 17.84, 19.17, 20.85, 17.04, 17.44, 18.94, 20.97, 18.90, 16.83, 17.44, 17.92, 14.64, 15.41, 17.76, 17.26, 17.09, 20.77, 17.82, 14.96, 13.60, 17.44, 18.59, 11.36, 12.98, 17.18, 18.27, 19.06, 15.93, 18.06, 18.06, 17.33, 22.81, 19.08, 16.37, 20.51, 18.32, 18.51, 19.68, 19.09, 15.02, 18.13, 16.53, 17.23, 16.49, 10.08, 15.87, 15.98, 15.63, 16.60, 17.56, 16.14, 17.89, 15.65, 13.74, 11.49, 16.80, 20.13, 16.16, 20.62, 17.50, 19.06, 17.98, 17.31, 14.62, 18.19, 14.21, 19.54, 19.58, 15.28, 13.71



Very meh average for me so far, since I usually average around 17 nowadays. It's a mehverage. ._.
Also very discouraging to see so many be over 20 seconds... But it's also nice to see some sub-15's, as that's sort of my current goal.

Edit, again: Yay! I dropped it to sub-18, and got my new PB single: 11.36. 

Edit, once more: Woot. Finally finished the ao100, with a sub-18 time... And beat my PB single twice, which now stands at 10.08!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round 3
Color Neutral Average: 32.01*

Best 17.08
Worst 51.19
SD: 5.70

I solved these 100 scrambles with my new black ZhanChi. Then, I got a sub-30 ao12 with my stickerless GuHong. ??? I'm not accustomed to the black cube yet. 



Spoiler



1. 34.42 y
2. 27.97 B
3. 41.21 B
4. 28.71 R
5. 26.53 G
6. 31.24 B
7. 30.01 G
8. 47.75 O
9. 39.89 Y
10. 44.47 O
11. 38.03 G
12. 43.82 B
13. 34.07 Y
14. 28.14 W
15. 24.92 O 
16. 28.67 R
17. 30.35 W
18. 27.67 R
19. 34.85 Y
20. 45.67 B
21. 29.14 G
22. 31.48 R
23. 33.74 O
24. 28.82 W
25. 31.40 W
26. 30.42 Y
27. 28.76 R
28. 33.82 R
29. 30.96 O
30. 30.65 Y
31. 29.12 Y
32. 25.35 W
33. 24.53 R
34. 27.03 Y
35. 41.87 B
36. 27.75 W
37. 25.56 W
38. 27.73 O
39. 27.76 W
40. 33.49 R
41. 28.29 R
42. 31.46 R 
43. 32.29 R
44. 36.48 G
45. 32.10 Y
46. 39.17 R
47. 41.96 Y
48. 29.23 G
49. 25.02 Y PLL SKIP
50. 30.13 R
51. 31.49 R
52. 37.28 B
53. 24.08 B
54. 33.27 W
55. 30.63 B
56. 30.76 Y
57. 33.91 W
58. 28.98 G
59. 29.79 R
60. 29.65 G 
61. 40.95 G
62. 30.37 B
63. 35.16 Y
64. 30.21 W
65. 32.71 B
66. 31.44 B
67. 30.68 R
68. 35.02 G
69. 32.74 O
70. 34.52 R
71. 27.53 W
72. 28.48 R
73. 28.04 O
74. 30.14 G
75. 30.21 Y
76. 33.49 B
77. 35.74 B
78. 24.50 W
79. 27.95 R
80. 29.53 Y
81. 39.42 O
82. 30.63 G
83. 34.83 G
84. 24.99 W
85. 24.74 W
86. 33.04 B
87. 27.78 R
88. 30.90 O
89. 23.43 G
90. 48.09 G
91. 34.52 B
92. 31.44 W
93. 31.35 W
94. 17.08 W PLL SKIP
95. 30.42 W
96. 37.45 B
97. 35.19 W
98. 33.18 O
99. 51.19 B
100. 29.17 G


----------



## RaresB (Jul 19, 2011)

wait do we use our own scrambles
i cant see any for week 2 unless im missing something?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jul 19, 2011)

Week 2 scrambles:



kprox1994 said:


> Next Week's Scrambles: Ends Wed. July 13th
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Week 3 scrambles:



kprox1994 said:


> Scrambles for round 3:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 19, 2011)

Average: 9.45 seconds

Times:


Spoiler



10.45, 8.37, 10.45, (11.02), 9.01, 9.63, 9.73, 8.11, 9.68, (10.91), 9.58, 9.90, 9.76, 10.56, 10.02, 10.05, 10.16, 8.62, 9.12, 10.06, 9.55, 10.42, 8.91, (7.76), 8.13, 10.21, 9.15, 9.55, 9.07, 9.71, 9.94, 9.95, 9.06, 9.39, 9.57, 9.68, 9.42, 9.60, 8.56, 9.73, (7.62), 10.48, 9.73, 9.07, 10.02, 9.50, 9.22, (7.36), 8.75, 9.12, 8.82, 9.82, 9.62, (11.10), 9.92, 8.69, 8.99, 9.73, 9.86, (10.56), 9.36, 8.69, 8.59, 9.54, 9.34, 9.38, 9.90, 9.63, 8.83, 8.93, 9.79, (7.95), 9.41, 10.42, 9.90, (7.95), 9.01, 8.96, 8.91, 9.22, 10.16, 10.19, 9.57, 9.34, 9.81, 8.24, 9.46, 10.24, 9.73, 8.62, 9.76, (10.94), 9.63, 8.38, 8.38, 8.72, 9.33, 10.30, 9.34, 9.14


----------



## Jakube (Jul 19, 2011)

*Round 3: 19.43*

21.14, 17.51, 16.88, 18.84, 25.08, 17.54, 17.52, 18.36, 16.20, 22.13, 20.01, 15.63, 17.95, 17.79, 23.66, 18.60, 20.79, 17.00, 19.10, 18.14, 17.63, 19.70, 19.01, 18.66, 15.22, 18.04, 17.54, 18.62, 20.67, 21.83, 18.06, 20.33, 18.93, 18.66, 27.42, 19.56, 21.19, 19.58, 18.82, 18.52, 25.86, 18.01, 18.59, 16.96, 21.34, 18.00, 18.89, 18.06, 18.91, 16.62, 21.29, 17.23, 25.60, 23.08, 24.86, 18.00, 16.99, 19.62, 20.71, 19.15, 13.58, 16.93, 18.30, 19.25, 27.53, 25.20, 17.18, 21.22, 19.44, 14.68, 20.34, 17.92, 19.39, 21.94, 16.74, 22.41, 17.95, 19.42, 23.44, 17.96, 22.36, 21.40, 17.74, 14.93, 20.90, 23.56, 20.74, 22.76, 16.40, 18.87, 18.41, 24.36, 17.92, 18.44, 20.99, 18.19, 17.97, 19.58, 18.36, 14.73

number of times: 100/100
best time: 13.58
worst time: 27.53

current avg5: 18.17 (σ = 0.16)
best avg5: 17.81 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 18.51 (σ = 1.13)
best avg12: 18.29 (σ = 1.62)

current avg100: 19.43 (σ = 2.56)
best avg100: 19.43 (σ = 2.56)

session avg: 19.43 (σ = 2.56)
session mean: 19.45

I was so tired at the end, it´s after midnight.


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 20, 2011)

Round 3

Average: *14.60*
Standard deviation: 1.53
Best Time: 9.90
Worst Time: 18.62
Best average of 5: 12.92
Best average of 12: 13.49


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 20, 2011)

Round 3 - 

Average: *14.41*
Std Dev: 1.40
Best: 10.23
Worst: 18.34
Best Average of 5: 12.95
Best average of 12: 13.69


----------



## RaresB (Jul 21, 2011)

times:
18.60, 15.68, 14.16, 14.22, 12.98, 18.95, 19.50, 15.74, 17.45, 15.19, 15.66, 16.47, 13.59, 16.85, 17.08, 13.67, 14.30, 16.81, 14.34, 16.25, 15.82, 16.29, 14.02, 20.33, 13.96, 12.36, 15.46, 20.43, 15.27, 17.35, 15.53, 17.60, 15.62, 15.53, 15.99, 14.99, 16.17, 16.99, 14.67, 16.15, 16.64, 15.68, 15.75, 12.33, 19.76, 17.32, 15.98, 15.81, 16.97, 14.83, 14.56, 16.78, 15.15, 15.80, 16.64, 17.57, 15.94, 18.61, 15.37, 15.23, 16.74, 13.68, 18.18, 14.37, 15.64, 16.75, 14.75, 16.79, 14.99, 14.58, 13.14, 14.73, 16.67, 17.06, 14.52, 15.81, 14.36, 17.35, 14.41, 15.98, 15.93, 15.46, 16.68, 17.29, 16.30, 17.92, 17.18, 14.63, 17.56, 15.83, 16.49, 17.00, 14.47, 14.98, 15.12, 14.05, 15.01, 18.90, 14.27, 14.27

stats: 
number of times: 100/100
best time: 12.33
worst time: 20.43

current avg5: 14.51 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 14.48 (σ = 0.69)

current avg12: 15.50 (σ = 1.11)
best avg12: 15.09 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 15.89 (σ = 1.51)
best avg100: 15.89 (σ = 1.51)

session avg: 15.89 (σ = 1.51)
session mean: 15.90


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Results!*
1. jtjogobonito-9.45
2. asiahyoo1997-9.84
3. Sa967St-12.08
4. CuberMan-12.47
5. cyoubx-14.41
6. nascarjon-14.60
7. pwnAge-15.89
8. Phlippieskezer-17.57
9. choza244-18.18
10. Jakube-19.43
11. Brest-21.45
12. Selkie-22.87
13. kprox1994-28.80
14. Brian Kremer-32.01 (CN)

*Scrambles for Week 4!*


Spoiler



1. U2 L2 D2 R L' B2 F2 U L2 F2 L B F' D U B' U' B' R' B R U R F2 U
2. F2 R' U2 L U2 B2 D2 U L R2 F U' D' F' L D2 L2 D' B U2 F U2 B U2 D2
3. B L2 F U2 L F2 R2 F' L' B' D B2 F D R2 F' U' L2 F R U2 L2 B D B
4. U R' D' U' B' U2 F2 B U2 B' L F2 R U' F U2 R U' F2 D2 B U' R F' U
5. L R B2 F' D2 R2 B2 L B L2 F2 D' L2 B' R2 F D' L D' U L2 F' D2 R' L'
6. L' B' L' F D F' D2 B R U D' F2 L2 R' U2 R D' L' F L2 D F' L2 B U
7. R2 U' F R' F B' R2 U' L U2 R' F2 U F' D B2 U2 R U D' R2 F' U2 L F
8. B' U B2 R D2 F2 B L B L2 D2 L U2 D R B' F2 L F' L2 B' D' F' U B'
9. F D L U' B' F L2 R2 F' U' L2 F' R2 F2 R B2 L' F2 L D2 F' L B' R F
10. L' U2 L' U F U2 D R2 L' B2 R' L D' B D2 L2 F2 D' R' D2 L R' D' L2 D
11. B' F2 L D2 F R2 L2 U2 D L2 U2 B U D' L2 U R' B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 B R
12. R2 F' B' U2 L B R D F B2 U' R L' U' L B' F U' L2 D' L2 B' F2 D2 U2
13. F' U2 R F B' D B2 D R' L' U D' B D L' D' U' F2 U' F' D2 L R2 B' F
14. R L U' D F2 U' D2 R2 L F' D2 U2 R2 L' B2 U2 L' U' F' U' L2 D' L' U2 R2
15. D2 R F2 D2 F B' U L2 B2 U2 L' R2 F L' D2 L2 B' R B F D U2 F D2 L
16. L U2 D B' U F B2 D2 L2 F2 B R U F U' L' U B2 R2 B R D2 L R' F
17. R2 F B' R' U' L2 B2 D' R2 B U R U2 R' F B D L' U F' U L2 R' D' U
18. B2 L' D L' D' L2 D U R2 F B' L' D U' B' F2 U2 R L D2 R U2 F U2 D'
19. D' U2 F' R D2 B2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 U' B U' R2 L2 F U L2 B2 L2 B2 F2
20. D F R B2 D' B2 L R2 U' L D L' U2 D2 F2 L F' D R U2 D L B L' B'
21. D L2 B2 F' U' R2 D B2 D B2 D B' F' U2 F B L' F' B' L2 F' L2 B' R D
22. L' R2 D U' B2 L R' U' B D' U2 F' R' D R' L U' R2 U2 D' L' U2 R B F
23. D' R2 L U' B' F R2 D2 F2 R2 B' U F B' U L D B2 U R F' L' D2 F' R2
24. L' B' F R2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L D U R B2 U D2 B2 D2 B' U' D R' D2 F2 U2
25. B' D U' L' B' R2 B2 R2 L2 B F L' F B L2 U L2 D F2 L' U2 L2 B R B2
26. U' R U2 B F2 U2 L' F R2 F2 D2 L D B' U' L R' U L B' D F B D' B
27. F' B R U F2 U2 B' F2 L B2 F' U D' L D' B D F R D' L' B L' R2 B2
28. U R2 U' B2 F2 L U' L2 F' L' U' D' R' L' D' R' U' D' R2 F U F' U' D2 B
29. R2 F2 R2 L2 F' D' U' B2 R2 L' B2 F D2 F2 U' F' U' R' D R' D' B D' F2 D2
30. B' D2 U2 R F' L' F D' F2 U' B U' L2 D B2 F' R' U' L U R' F2 U2 F2 B2
31. U2 B2 U F2 U F' D R2 F2 U B2 U' L F2 L' U' D B' U L' D' L2 U L2 R'
32. B L' B' L F' L' U' R' B R' L' B' D F2 U' L' R B2 F2 L D2 F2 U F2 R
33. D2 B2 F U2 F' B2 D2 F D L' R D2 L2 F2 U F2 R U' F' D R' U F2 U' B2
34. B' D2 R2 U F' D' R2 L2 B2 R2 D' F B2 R' B' D B' F2 U F2 D L F' R2 B'
35. B D2 U2 F U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B L F D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' U F2 R F2 L R' B'
36. U L B' L' B2 D2 R L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D L' D L' U2 L2 B' L2 R' B' R2 B' R'
37. R2 F' R' D F' D' B2 U' R2 F' U' R2 U2 D F' L' U' F2 R' D R D L2 U2 L'
38. D L' F' U' D2 R' D2 F2 B U2 B R' B' F R L2 F B2 U' F' R' D' F' R F'
39. D' R' B F U R' D2 B' R2 F' R2 L B' D U2 B2 R B' R2 F R2 D L F2 R2
40. L2 U2 F' D L2 F2 U2 F D' L D2 R2 F2 U' B D' B D' R' L B D2 F' U2 R
41. R' D' U' F2 L D F U2 B2 U' L' D2 U' B R' L' F' B R' U B' F D2 L2 F
42. L R B L' D' F' U R2 L B U' F2 L2 B D2 R' D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 F' D F2
43. B' R2 F U2 F L U' L U B2 D2 F2 R2 B D2 F' B D B2 D' U2 R B' D B
44. L D2 R' F' U2 F2 R B D2 L B2 U2 D' F' D U2 R2 L' U D F2 D2 B D L'
45. F2 D U2 L2 D U2 R2 D U L2 B2 U' F2 U' L U L D2 L2 R B U B2 L2 U
46. D2 R B' U2 R2 F2 R B2 U B2 F' R' D2 B2 D' B U' L B' U' R2 B2 F L2 D
47. F B2 U' B D' U2 L' D2 R U L D' F' U R U' L2 B2 F' U' L U F R' F'
48. B F' L' D' L' F' R D2 R2 U' F' R2 L2 F R B R U F2 B2 U2 L R2 B2 L2
49. B2 U2 B' U B' D2 B R' B2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F2 B2 R F L' D2 R2 D2 F' L' B'
50. F U2 L F2 L F2 L U2 F2 L F U L2 F R' L2 D2 L2 B F' U' B' L' F' L
51. B2 R U F' R2 F R2 U2 D B2 U2 L' D2 U L' B U2 D' F' B2 U' B F L R2
52. L' R2 D2 U' F2 B' D2 F2 D R' D F2 L2 B2 F2 L2 U L F' D F' U F B L2
53. B2 U' F U2 F2 R' U' B2 R D2 B' L F' L2 D' B' R2 B2 F U' F2 L' D2 U B'
54. L D' U' B' D' R U2 B2 U' R F' U' B' D2 L' R U' D' B' F2 L U2 D B' F'
55. D L2 U2 L R2 D2 L' U' D2 R D2 R' B L' F' L R2 B L B' U2 B' R2 L2 F2
56. R B2 R L F' L' D2 U' L2 B' L R2 F D' B' U B L' U2 D L B U B' D
57. B R' F R2 D' B' D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F R' B2 R' F' R B2 D L2 R' U2 B' D2
58. R F' D2 B U2 B2 U D' L2 R2 D2 B' R B' L' F' B2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' F2 R B
59. F R U2 D2 R D' L' U D2 B2 R' D F2 B R' B2 R D2 L B' D L2 U2 D L'
60. U2 L' B' R2 F2 R F' D' B' U2 B' R2 D2 U' R' B' D B F L' F U' D2 L D
61. R' F' B' R' U2 L F2 L2 U2 R L' F2 R F D' B2 F L2 R' D U' B' L F' R2
62. R2 B' L' F D' L D2 U2 F' U' B' L' U' L' D' R' D' B D' F2 R' L' U2 D' F
63. F' R' F' R2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' L' D' L' F2 D' R2 U' B R F' R B' L2 F2 B D2
64. R F' D' R L F' L' R F' U' D2 F' D2 R' U' F R' D' U' R' D' F U' L2 U'
65. L2 R F D' B2 U2 D' F R L' U2 R2 L2 F L2 F2 L2 B' U2 F2 D R2 D L F'
66. D' F2 U2 B F R' L B F' R B U' D' L D B U D2 R' D L' U D B' F
67. F' U L' B L' U2 R2 L2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 D F2 L B2 U' L2 U D' L D R2 U'
68. R B D2 F2 L2 R F B2 R B2 L2 B F' L F' L' U2 B R' D B2 U' L F L2
69. L' F R F' D2 U2 R2 L B2 F L' R B2 R' B R2 L' U' R' D R' B2 U' F R'
70. D2 U' R2 F' D' R D L2 B' L R2 F' L' F' R L2 F D B2 D U' L' U2 F2 U
71. F L B' D2 B L2 U2 D F2 B2 D U' B2 D2 R' L2 F' L R2 F2 B2 R' F U' F
72. R2 B U' L2 D' R' B' F' R D' U B' R2 L D' U2 F' L' B U B F R' B R
73. D F2 B D B R2 L' B2 D B L2 R' F R2 U' B2 L B R2 U' R2 L' D U L
74. U2 B L' F' R2 B' L2 D L F' B2 D' R' L F' L B2 R2 D2 F' D2 B2 D' R F2
75. R' D2 U' R2 U L' U' L' U' L U L' F U2 L' D R' U' L2 D' R' B U F2 B'
76. U D' R D R2 U2 B' F2 D2 F2 U2 D2 R B2 U F' R' B R2 U' D R' F' L' F2
77. D2 L2 R2 B' F' D' L' B' F L' F B L R B' D2 R2 L2 U' D2 R F2 U2 B2 R2
78. D2 L2 D2 R2 B R2 F R D2 U2 F R2 U2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L' D' B R F' D2 B' F2
79. L2 U B L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U D2 F' L U' D B D' R2 F' D B' D'
80. R' U' F2 B' U2 B U' F U' R' U2 R2 L' D R' F2 B' L F2 R' L' B2 F2 R D'
81. F2 L' U F' L2 U B F2 D' B2 U D R' F2 L' B2 F2 D' F' L' R' U L2 B L'
82. R' L' D' R B R2 B L U R' U' D2 R2 D L R2 U2 D' L R2 F' L R U' B
83. U2 D2 B' R2 F D2 L F U B D2 F2 R2 U' B' F2 D2 R' D L2 R B2 U' R L'
84. U D' B D2 L2 F' L2 B2 L' D' L2 B2 U F L2 U D' F2 L2 U L' U B2 R' D
85. B R' D2 L2 R2 B' F U B L F2 B U B' F' R2 U L' D2 F2 D2 U2 F D2 L2
86. R' D2 R2 B D L D L' U2 B L' F2 U L' F2 D' B R L2 B F2 U' R' U2 R
87. U2 F' D' R' L' B' D2 R' F' B D' R' U2 L D' U B2 U R U' F B' L F' D2
88. D' B' D L2 F L' U2 D2 B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 F D' F U' R2 U2 R' D2 L2 R' B2
89. D B U2 D2 L' U B' R2 B2 R' F' B U' F' D B' L2 U F' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R
90. F' B' R2 B L2 F B' U' B L' R2 D2 F' U2 D2 B2 L2 D B' L F2 R D2 F' U2
91. F U' F' D2 F D B2 U2 R' U2 L' R2 F' L2 B' L R2 B U L' U2 F L' R2 D2
92. R D B D' B' D' R L2 B D U R' U2 L' R F' B' D L2 B2 U2 R2 L2 B D2
93. B' F' U D2 L F2 U' B U2 L2 U2 R' F' L D L U F U' L D' U' L' D B2
94. F' R F2 U' B2 F2 L' U' B' R F U2 L R' F2 L' R U B L F2 B L' U2 B
95. U' B F' R' U2 L2 F U' B' U' B' L2 F' U R B2 D' L' U' D F' L' B' R D2
96. D2 R L U2 D B L' D2 L2 R2 D R2 U R2 B U' D2 B U2 L2 B D2 R' L' F'
97. U D F' B' R' U2 D' R2 D U2 R' D' F2 U2 D' L D2 F U R2 B2 R' U F2 D
98. F D2 R2 B' U2 D R2 U R2 U' L2 B L' B L2 B' U F' U' R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B
99. U2 B' F R2 U R2 F D B L U F' B' U2 F' U D' B2 D2 L F' L' D2 L2 F2
100. R' D2 F U2 B U' F L' R2 B2 D R' F U' F U' R2 D' U2 F U D2 F' R F'


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 22, 2011)

*Week 4: Louis Cormier - 14.27*

Statistics for 07-21-2011 20:01:37

Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.27
Standard Deviation: 1.73
Best Time: 9.65 (6th sub 10!)
Worst Time: 18.45
Best average of 5: 12.67 
13.16, 12.38, 12.46, (12.35), (14.61)
Best average of 12: 13.45
13.86, 13.72, 12.76, 12.32, 13.78, (14.82), 13.97, (12.07), 13.04, 14.36+, 12.80, 13.92
Individual Times:


Spoiler



17.44, 14.47, 14.13, 15.35, 13.40, 11.89, 16.15, 14.34, 12.36, 15.00, 14.99, 13.86, 14.70, 13.45, 15.69, 13.44, 14.31, 17.79, 13.92, 17.48, 13.34, 15.96, 13.16, 12.38, 12.46, 12.35, 14.61, 14.16, 17.20, 15.63, 11.52, 13.47, 14.71, 12.67, 12.80, 16.42, 11.55, 13.78, 14.94, 13.27, 14.48, 14.19, 16.39, 14.66, 13.93, 16.77, 13.19, 14.46, 11.76, 13.26, 18.40, 15.35, 14.81, 12.08, 10.49, 16.50, 15.16, 15.86, 16.28, 13.15, 14.58, 17.95, 14.61, 15.41, 13.12, 12.05, 13.33, 14.36, 13.36, 15.35, 10.98, 15.16, 13.16, 14.95, 13.22, (18.45), (9.65), 15.60, 13.86, 13.72, 12.76, 12.32, 13.78, 14.82, 13.97, 12.07, 13.04, 14.36+, 12.80, 13.92, 13.92, 14.58, 14.70, 16.62, 11.87, 14.73, 13.65, 15.87, 14.70, 17.84



Not bad, really happy for the sub-10 wich was completely non-lucky


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 22, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.18
worst time: 15.03
best avg5: 10.41 (σ = 0.66)
best avg12: 10.93 (σ = 0.68)
current avg100: 11.96 (σ = 1.15)



Spoiler



11.67, 12.42, 11.93, 12.53, 10.87, 13.11, 11.94, 13.51, 12.90, 13.85, 12.58, 9.93, 11.93, 14.24, 10.35, 11.03, 11.15, 13.36, 11.95, 12.32, 13.32, 12.07, 11.82, 12.13, 13.33, 12.17, 13.48, 11.77, 10.57, 11.92, 9.46, *10.46, 10.84, 11.72, 12.19, 10.96, 11.22, 10.71, 12.22, 11.12, 10.59, 9.52, (9.18)*, 13.10, 12.49, 13.60, 11.38, 11.26, 10.69, 12.26, 10.88, 11.02, 10.66, 10.32, 9.50, 12.78, 12.98, 12.02, 11.80, 13.62, 12.23, 10.91, 12.47, 11.44, 13.75, 12.25, 12.28, 11.61, 11.35, 13.70, 12.49, 11.69, 13.08, 10.51, 13.05, 10.92, 11.23, 13.10, 14.16, 12.13, 12.36, 12.25, 12.79, 10.88, 10.98, 11.28, 11.17, 14.79, 12.24, (15.03), 12.96, 12.42, 10.45, 13.15, 11.23, 14.81, 12.27, 12.50, 11.58, 10.43


----------



## zzdanielzz29 (Jul 22, 2011)

i solve the week 3 so late my avg was like 14.36, if i posted it fast, i easly get 5th place...but...ahhhh...bad luck... .

zzdanielzz29 ROUND 4

stats: (hide)
number of times: 100/100
best time: 9.88
worst time: 18.89
current avg5: 13.70 (σ = 0.91)
best avg5: 12.87 (σ = 1.15)

current avg12: 14.51 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 13.56 (σ = 1.00)

current avg100: 14.16 (σ = 1.43)
best avg100: 14.16 (σ = 1.43)

times (reset):
(9.88), 13.23, 14.79, 14.20, 12.93, 14.73, 16.15, 12.79, 12.87, 13.71, 13.79, 15.74, 13.88, 16.05, 12.96, 13.87, 15.41, 13.98, 13.45, 14.79, 11.97, 14.88, 11.78, 16.89, 16.02, 12.14, 14.49, 11.80, 18.22, 11.98, 15.05, (18.89), 12.93, 14.38, 16.19, 13.09, 13.78, 14.46, 13.37, 13.70, 12.95, 15.09, 13.70, 15.27, 13.96, 15.63, 11.14, 14.49, 14.13, 15.69, 12.50, 13.79, 12.64, 14.23, 14.70, 13.45, 13.71, 14.01, 16.40, 14.93, 14.70, 13.21, 16.01, 15.02, 16.97, 12.40, 14.40, 11.61, 14.73, 14.79, 15.93, 14.54, 14.51, 15.98, 13.54, 14.51, 13.88, 13.28, 12.47, 12.20, 14.51, 16.02, 9.95, 14.17, 11.70, 14.26, 14.38, 14.27, 15.30, 15.29, 15.43, 14.82, 14.01, 14.99, 13.93, 15.55, 16.13, 11.22, 12.85, 14.96 

im happy, because is the first time that i get 2 sub10 , (9.88 full step )(9.95 PLL skip), and i break avg 12(thounght)


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jul 22, 2011)

*JonnyWhoopes ROUND 4*

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.95
worst time: 28.14

current avg5: 13.66 (σ = 1.42)
best avg5: 13.66 (σ = 1.42)

current avg12: 15.19 (σ = 1.69)
best avg12: 15.19 (σ = 1.69)

current avg100: 16.29 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 16.29 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 16.29 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 16.54

Details


Spoiler



Avg5


Spoiler



Average of 5: 13.66
1. (15.21) 
2. 14.86 
3. 14.02 
4. 12.09 
5. (11.95)


Avg12


Spoiler



Average of 12: 15.19
1. 16.35 
2. 17.67 
3. 15.57 
4. 16.88 
5. (18.61) 
6. 15.95 
7. 13.29 
8. 15.21 
9. 14.86 
10. 14.02 
11. 12.09 
12. (11.95)


Avg100


Spoiler



Average of 100: 16.29
1. 16.25 
2. 14.52 
3. 14.46 
4. 16.20 
5. 19.28 
6. 17.45 
7. 16.22 
8. 13.33 
9. 17.77 L' U D R' D' L2 U D R B2 U2 B' R F2 L D B L2 B L2 U' B L D R2 
10. 16.96 F' U' D' B D R' F2 B2 L F2 D B' U R' D F B' U' B' R' U D' F D L' 
11. 16.99 R2 D U' L' B D' F' B2 L2 D2 B2 L' U D' B2 U' B2 U L R' U R' L U' B 
12. (13.04) L R2 D U2 L F2 R2 F' D B' U' F' L' U B L2 D2 L' U2 D' F B' R' U B' 
13. (13.26) F2 R D' L' R' U2 R' L F U R2 F2 U R' D' U R L2 D F2 U' R2 F2 B R2 
14. 17.02 F B' U' D B R D F D U' R' L2 F2 D2 B' D B2 R' B2 F2 R L' D' F R' 
15. 14.07 L U2 F D' B2 F' D2 U' B2 U D2 B' F2 D' B F2 L' U2 L' U B' D R F2 U2 
16. 18.21+ 
17. 16.16 
18. 17.94 
19. 16.11 
20. 17.17 
21. 16.51 
22. 19.99 
23. 15.93 
24. 20.18 
25. 19.15 
26. 15.40 
27. (25.33) 
28. 15.40 
29. 14.12 
30. 16.74 
31. 14.95 
32. 16.31 
33. 18.23 
34. (22.86) 
35. 14.34 
36. 20.22 
37. 15.40 
38. 16.61 
39. 14.22 
40. 16.02 
41. 14.68 
42. (23.53) 
43. 17.53 
44. 14.78 
45. 16.09 
46. 15.88 
47. 19.04 
48. (28.14) 
49. 18.75 
50. 14.92 
51. 15.14 
52. 13.82 
53. 14.28 
54. 18.11 
55. 15.26 
56. 15.52 
57. 16.36 
58. 15.02 
59. 18.08 
60. 15.77 
61. 17.46 
62. 20.81 
63. 14.59 
64. 18.12 
65. 16.95 
66. 17.43 
67. (25.51) 
68. 14.02 
69. 14.64 
70. 14.84 
71. 16.37 
72. 15.57 
73. 13.97 
74. 15.00 
75. 13.91 
76. 16.97 
77. 16.65 
78. 15.47 
79. 16.98 
80. 15.10 
81. 20.74 
82. 14.14 
83. 17.17 
84. 14.41 
85. (12.13) 
86. 15.38 
87. 16.99 
88. 19.31 
89. 16.35 
90. 17.67 
91. 15.57 
92. 16.88 
93. 18.61 
94. 15.95 
95. 13.29 
96. 15.21 
97. 14.86 
98. 14.02 
99. (12.09) 
100. (11.95)


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 23, 2011)

*Round Four
Color Neutral Average: 31.10
*

Best: 23.37
Worst: 47.39
SD: 4.63

1-33 Done with black ZhanChi avg: 31.43
34-66 Done with stickerless GuHong avg: 29.96
67-100 Done with black ZhanChi avg: 31.88



Spoiler



1. 30.27 B ZHANCHI
2. 29.43 O
3. 32.68 O
4. 33.85 W
5. 24.25 Y
6. 32.54 W
7. 32.24 Y
8. 31.95 R
9. 27.72 B
10. 39 79 Y
11. 35.44 G 
12. 26.83 Y 
13. 31.40 O
14. 25.57 B
15. 23.80 Y
16. 33.95 G
17. 37.75 R
18. 30.21 G
19. 27.71 Y
20. 25.47 Y
21. 28.02 Y
22. 36.49 B
23. 45.96 B
24. 26.07 B
25. 32.29 O
26. 34.06 G
27. 34.25 O
28. 35.32 B
29. 29.34 B
30. 32.55 O
31. 29.02 O
32. 26.61 W
33. 34.31 B 
34. 31.35 O GUHONG
35. 34.22 R
36. 36.28 B
37. 32.64 G
38. 39.04 B
39. 32.88 G
40. 23.37 W
41. 31.45 O
42. 29.01 W
43. 26.92 B
44. 25.86 R
45. 32.28 Y
46. 26.63 Y
47. 29.37 G
48. 29.07 B
49. 25.37 R
50. 29.56 Y
51. 29.01 Y
52. 24.45 R
53. 25.87 W
54. 25.56 Y
55. 34.56 R
56. 34.43 R
57. 24.51 W PLL SKIP
58. 28.12 R
59. 25.58 B PLL SKIP
60. 33.23 G
61. 30.62 Y
62. 44.90 B
63. 26.13 W
64. 30.25 Y
65. 29.37 G
66. 26.76 O
67. 29.98 Y ZHANCHI
68. 24.11 Y
69. 29.47 R
70. 32.13 W
71. 31.28 G
72. 34.62 Y
73. 32.95 B
74. 29.80 Y
75. 26.02 B
76. 23.76 Y
77. 33.11 R
78. 33.69 O
79. 34.73 R
80. 29.31 R
81. 32.80 O
82. 34.37 B
83. 33.15 O
84. 32.65 G
85. 37.95 Y
86. 32.31 O
87. 35.82 W
88. 27.42 R
89. 29.92 G
90. 35.53 Y
91. 36.87 B 
92. 47.39 O
93. 33.29 O
94. 30.85 G
95. 34.11 G
96. 27.14 Y
97. 27.88 B
98. 25.83 B
99. 34.80 G
100. 28.81 W


----------



## Skullush (Jul 25, 2011)

*ROUND 4
Average of 100: 22.68*



Spoiler



1. 18.62 
2. 22.08 
3. 15.66 
4. 25.27 
5. 18.00 
6. 19.84 
7. 20.80 
8. 21.74 
9. 18.61 
10. 20.93 
11. (DNF(15.47)) 
12. 19.81 
13. 18.97 
14. 24.92 
15. 23.78 
16. 26.36 
17. 25.61 
18. 19.69 
19. 25.41 
20. 19.13 
21. 20.79 
22. 28.71 
23. 22.04 
24. 19.22 
25. 23.11 
26. 24.14 
27. 21.45 
28. 22.63 
29. 26.29 
30. 19.74 
31. 21.18 
32. 21.84 
33. 19.88 
34. 20.93 
35. 24.07 
36. (15.15) 
37. 19.44 
38. 24.35 
39. 20.72 
40. 26.18 
41. 21.34 
42. 26.40 
43. 23.90 
44. 22.86+ 
45. 21.83 
46. 18.59 
47. 26.38 
48. 20.34 
49. 25.51 
50. 26.87 
51. 26.11 
52. 19.60 
53. 18.72 
54. 18.67 
55. 25.60 
56. 19.35 
57. 23.24 
58. 22.03 
59. 17.02 
60. 20.89 
61. 23.76 
62. 27.00 
63. 30.45 
64. 30.59 
65. 27.33 
66. 23.52 
67. 22.66 
68. 16.82 
69. 36.39 
70. 23.70 
71. 21.82 
72. 15.42 
73. 24.17 
74. 20.37+ 
75. 21.53 
76. 21.95 
77. 20.52 
78. 21.85 
79. 21.15 
80. 25.16 
81. 21.00 
82. 20.56 
83. 22.15 
84. 24.02 
85. 19.65 
86. 17.66 
87. 23.08 
88. 26.69 
89. 25.90 
90. 24.22 
91. 21.68 
92. 24.38 
93. 24.80 
94. 21.08 
95. 27.51 
96. 30.70 
97. 31.27 
98. 23.37 
99. 21.56 
100. 17.68



best time: 15.15
worst time: 36.39
best avg5: 19.22 (σ = 0.37)
best avg12: 20.57 (σ = 2.03)
best avg100: 22.68 (σ = 3.58)
session avg: 22.68 (σ = 3.58)
session mean: 22.60


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Jul 25, 2011)

Woops. I totally forgot about this thread, and went on to do a ao100 by my lonesome (with qqtimer scrambles). >.<

I guess I'll join later (with an edit in this post). I can't handle two ao100's in one day.


----------



## michaelfivez (Jul 25, 2011)

*Round Four
Average of 100: 26,93
*



Spoiler



1	29,83
2	31,22
3	29,59
4	20,80
5	28,38
6	29,00
7	27,25
8	25,25
9	25,16
10	27,36
11	23,18
12	22,44
13	23,69
14	26,44
15	24,52
16	23,97
17	20,61
18	25,56
19	27,16
20	23,19
21	26,97
22	27,00
23	26,03
24	29,69
25	28,50
26	25,72
27	33,13
28	30,36
29	28,77
30	24,16
31	22,09
32	21,30
33	30,69
34	23,36
35	26,81
36	28,53
37	32,65
38	29,47
39	24,93
40	28,19
41	25,05
42	25,84
43	24,83
44	31,19
45	27,33
46	27,05
47	25,46
48	25,83
49	34,75
50	31,19
51	28,86
52	25,00
53	24,81
54	28,78
55	28,33
56	29,65
57	29,18
58	31,91
59	23,30
60	28,30
61	27,52
62	25,47
63	26,59
64	28,15
65	26,53
66	31,75
67	25,93
68	23,33
69	30,63
70	27,50
71	23,38
72	25,22
73	30,06
74	33,55
75	22,53
76	31,97
77	26,03
78	22,41
79	27,18
80	23,78
81	26,08
82	24,38
83	23,00
84	23,11
85	21,27
86	25,58
87	27,22
88	27,55
89	26,06
90	23,41
91	31,38
92	32,63
93	30,86
94	22,90
95	30,68
96	29,31
97	25,93
98	28,63
99	21,31
100	33,09


 

*Best Average of 12: 24,41*



Spoiler



1	22,53
2	31,97
3	26,03
4	22,41
5	27,18
6	23,78
7	26,08
8	24,38
9	23,00
10	23,11
11	21,27
12	25,58





*Best Average of 5: 23,20*



Spoiler



1	24,16
2	22,09
3	21,30
4	30,69
5	23,36




Not bad, never got an average of anything under 28  But I never time averages, the last time was 3 days ago and before that a couple of weeks.

I could have gotten better but I always get nervous under pressure while cubing (when I'm on a good streak for a Ao5/Ao12 my hands start shaking like crazy). In real life I don't have this problem (like on exams I'm always really relaxed, the only problem there is that i get bored of the exam and stop concentrating if it is too long).


----------



## Selkie (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 4

Average: 22.76*

Only slightly better than last week. After the Zhan Chi playing mind games on my and luring me away from the Lingyun this week I have been locking up a lot on it. Half way through this average I picked up a GuHong and promptly beat my Ao12 and got 2 sub 20 Ao5 and I have only had one of those before. Now I am confused, especially on choosing a 3x3 for my 1st comp this weekend!



Spoiler



22.33, 24.92, 17.67, 19.74, 27.04, 20.25, 20.16, 23.42, 21.07, 28.50, 19.60, 24.01, 21.63, 23.35, 24.04, 22.93, 26.98, 21.15, 20.97, 18.04, 24.63, 24.06, 23.13, 21.26, 24.81, 22.54, 23.39, 22.66, 26.97, 22.15, 24.56, 21.65, 20.65, 25.63, 19.54, 17.44, 22.50, 23.03, 25.45, 24.13, 25.32, 25.38, 21.83, 24.09, 23.90, 20.78, *20.76, 19.49, 22.80, 20.23, 18.42, 19.39, 23.95, 23.73, 25.06, 18.91, 26.49, 18.77*, 24.75, 19.38, 19.84, 22.42, 22.97, 26.69, 21.67, 27.41, 21.14, 24.08, 21.18, 22.70, 20.26, 21.14, 28.77, 19.54, 20.49, 22.40, 21.55, 23.67, 25.10, 22.20, 20.50, 22.69, 25.88, 24.36, 22.97, 22.58, 26.18, 30.89, 29.38, 18.79, 19.99, 20.28, 21.59, 19.61, 27.08, 20.21, 24.17, 25.77, 24.69, 24.66

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.44
worst time: 30.89

current avg5: 24.51 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 19.70 (σ = 0.37)

current avg12: 22.80 (σ = 2.62)
best avg12: 21.31 (σ = 2.23)

current avg100: 22.76 (σ = 2.59)
best avg100: 22.76 (σ = 2.59)

session avg: 22.76 (σ = 2.59)
session mean: 22.79


----------



## Jakube (Jul 26, 2011)

*Round 4: 18.74*

I´m getting better. 



Spoiler



22.32, 19.87, 18.14, 16.87, 17.72, 17.34, 16.66, 18.19, 22.39, 29.83, 16.54, 17.59, 16.81, 16.95, 15.07, 22.61, 17.40, 18.99, 14.28, 18.17, 17.55, 21.51, 18.79, 20.52, 19.29, 17.78, 19.22, 18.12, 19.65, 18.08, 16.38, 16.27, 16.45, 18.49, 16.44, 17.29, 18.98, 19.90, 22.62, 20.60, 19.03, 16.08, 19.31, 18.27, 19.17, 19.82, 17.24, 18.14, 19.26, (1:07.11), 16.78, 15.69, 20.28, 18.86, 17.78, 34.12, 16.30, 25.68, 19.94, 16.36, 21.71, 17.23, 19.03, 17.37, 18.99, 19.80, 16.72, 18.90, 18.28, 21.63, 18.17, 19.05, 15.56, 19.68, 17.26, 17.40, 18.85, 17.48, 21.39, 16.36, 18.35, 16.61, 19.75, (13.29), 20.77, 20.26, 18.10, 15.91, 17.17, 18.36, 19.72, 16.68, 19.92, 18.24, 18.04, 13.67, 21.30, 20.48, 15.86, 20.64



best time: 13.29
worst time: 1:07.11
best avg5: 16.42 *(σ = 0.03)*


Spoiler



16.38, (16.27), 16.45, (18.49), 16.44


best avg12: 17.66 (σ = 1.62)


Spoiler



16.54, 17.59, 16.81, 16.95, 15.07, (22.61), 17.40, 18.99, (14.28), 18.17, 17.55, 21.51


----------



## choza244 (Jul 27, 2011)

Round 4

Average: 18.11
Standard Deviation: 2.23
Best Time: 13.61
Worst Time: 29.09
Individual Times:
14.50, 17.31, 15.34, 17.98, 21.56, 24.33, 18.01, 16.33, 17.99, 16.97, 18.11, 15.84, 16.44, 15.76, 15.99, 19.96, 16.68, 17.73, 18.72, 15.00, 18.10, 17.76, 19.52, 18.70, 16.75, 17.69, 18.87, 18.51, 16.35, 19.70, 18.98, 16.61, 16.80, 16.14, 19.99, 15.91, 18.60, 18.93, 18.78, 18.40, 15.64, 19.11, 17.35, 19.92, 18.38, 16.58, 18.44, 21.71, 19.46, 15.34, 19.68, 19.34, 15.94, 15.72, 15.80, 20.34, 16.82, 17.10, 18.85, 19.06, 18.16, 18.42, 19.29, 15.99, 21.64, 16.29, 20.50, 15.18, 20.29, 15.26, 18.57, 17.92, 15.98, 21.26, 16.68, 18.80, 16.29, 17.41, 21.06, (29.09), 19.25, 17.45, 18.48, 18.27, 19.52, 21.19, 19.20, 18.23, 17.24, 14.73, 20.43, 19.44, 18.95, 18.14, 14.71, 19.37, 17.00, (13.61), 16.68, 22.96


----------



## nascarjon (Jul 27, 2011)

Average of 100: *14.39*
Standard deviation: 1.38
Best Time: 11.09
Worst Time: 18.81

Best average of 5: 12.55
83-87 - 12.21 12.56 12.87 (15.45) (11.32)

Best average of 12: 13.41
76-87 - 14.00 12.42 12.67 14.61 12.25 15.40 15.14 12.21 12.56 12.87 (15.45) (11.32)


----------



## RaresB (Jul 28, 2011)

round 4 

Rubik's cube
Jul 27, 2011 7:59:51 PM - 8:39:47 PM

Mean: 17.87
Standard deviation: 2.85
Best Time: 12.19
Worst Time: 25.81

Best average of 5: 14.77
35-39 - 14.83 (16.95) 14.86 14.62 (13.65)

Best average of 12: 15.82
28-39 - (12.27) 15.19 18.84 16.60 15.33 (23.77) 17.31 14.83 16.95 14.86 14.62 13.65

1. 17.09 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 D2 F L' B2 D2 R' B F2 D' B2 F R'
2. 17.72 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D B2 L2 U L2 D' B' L U2 B2 F D U F L U2 L2
3. 15.96 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 R F2 D' B' L' U2 L' F U' R'
4. 16.97 D F2 U B2 L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L' D F2 L2 D2 B R' U R2 F' L
5. 24.38 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 L' U2 F D F2 L F' R L2 F2
6. 21.71 F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L F D2 B2 D' B L2 F' R U
7. 18.45 D R2 F2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 U R2 F L2 B2 L U' F U R D L' D
8. 21.91 D2 L2 B2 D2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 U2 F' R' L2 D' F R U R U F' U2
9. 17.82 D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 L2 U F2 D R' D R' F' R U B U' B R
10. 16.71 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U R' B' U R2 B2 U' F L D L' U'
11. 16.12 L2 U B2 L2 D2 U' B2 D L2 D2 L' R2 B D' U2 R L' F2 D' L
12. 17.70 B2 D2 R2 D R2 B2 U B2 D' L2 D R' L' U L2 F2 D2 F' U L B' U
13. 16.19 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U F2 U L2 B R' U' B' R2 U B' U R2 F' D'
14. 17.16 R2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D L2 D R2 F' R D' U2 L' D R U R2 L'
15. 19.11 B2 U2 L2 D R2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F' B2 R L2 F' L D' U B U'
16. 19.29 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 F D' R U2 R F D' R2 B' F
17. 24.26 F2 D F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L' D F2 U' B' D2 L' B' D' L U'
18. 20.72 L2 D U2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 U' F2 L' F' R' F U L' B L' D' B' U'
19. 18.46 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U' R D' U L B D' U R B L2 U
20. 19.93 B2 U L2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 L2 B U' R B U' L' F' L D R' L'
21. 15.98 R2 D B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D' L' B' D' L' F2 U F' R2 B R L'
22. 17.03 B2 U R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 U' L F' R D' L2 B' L' U' L' D2 U'
23. 17.82 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 U L2 U R D' F' R' U2 B' R L U2 F
24. 17.08 U' L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 L' B R2 U' L2 D' L2 F R D2
25. 16.21 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 U F2 D2 R B R L2 U' R L D F' D'
26. 18.87 D L2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D U2 F2 D2 U' L B' R2 B' R2 D R2 U F2 L' U'
27. 17.59 D B2 R2 F2 R2 U F2 R2 L2 D2 U R U' F R' F' D' R2 B' U2 R' U'
28. 12.27 D' R2 L2 D' L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 U' L B2 U' B F' L F' D L2 U'
29. 15.19 B2 U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 B' L' B U R F' L B' U B2 R'
30. 18.84 U B2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F' R' U L U2 B R2 U F' U'
31. 16.60 R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 U F2 U' B2 L D B' U2 L2 B' L' D R D2
32. 15.33 D2 B2 R2 L2 D' L2 U B2 D' F2 D2 B D' L' U2 R2 D' L B L B
33. 23.77 R2 B2 L2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D' F2 R' U' F2 D2 R2 F2 L F R'
34. 17.31 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 U B' R B2 D' U2 B' U2 R' B' L'
35. 14.83 U' R2 D' F2 U' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F' U R L' B2 D2 U' F' R D2 U
36. 16.95 D' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 F R2 U' L U' L' D' L' B F'
37. 14.86 B2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 F2 D2 B2 R F R' L F2 U' R U2 L'
38. 14.62 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 U R' U' B L U2 R D' R' L B
39. 13.65 F2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U2 B D2 L2 B' L' F2 D U' F' U'
40. 15.52 F2 L2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 U L2 U' R F R L2 U L F' D2 B D2
41. 22.29 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 D R2 L2 B' U F2 L' B U F2 L' U F' U2
42. 17.81 B2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 D F U R' B L U L D' F2
43. 20.55 U' F2 R2 D U B2 D R2 U2 B2 L2 B' L' F' U' B2 U' L F D L'
44. 17.16 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' L2 F2 D R2 B2 U2 F L
45. 25.81 U' B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 U' L F' D2 F D2 U' B L2 F D' U'
46. 14.63 F2 L2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 F2 U' B2 L D' B D' B' R' D R2 B2 L'
47. 21.76 U R2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D F2 U' R L B' D' L' D2 U2 L F R2 D'
48. 19.97 D' U' F2 U R2 U L2 B2 D' R2 L2 B' U L U' R2 D' B' D' R2 D2
49. 19.46 L2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D U2 R2 B2 D R F L B' F2 R' F D U F
50. 14.55 F2 U F2 R2 B2 F2 D' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' D2 F2 L F' D B U' L D L2
51. 18.42 D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' U' R2 U L D B' U' L F' R' B2 L2
52. 20.76 B2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 D2 L R2 B L F2 U' F D2 L D U'
53. 15.76 R2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 F2 U F U' R' F R2 U' F L' U2 L2 D'
54. 17.63 R2 L2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 D F2 U2 B U L' D2 F' D2 U' F2 U F' U2
55. 18.77 D B2 D U R2 U F2 D B2 L2 F2 L F2 D B' U' R' D2 F U B
56. 18.66 B2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U L' B U' R D2 L2 D R2 L2 F' U2
57. 18.22 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 U' F' R' L B F D B' F2 R' B
58. 12.19 D' R2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 D' R2 L2 F' D2 F U' B2 L B2 L' D' U2
59. 15.20 D' B2 R2 D U L2 U R2 B2 U F' L F' R L' F U' L2 D2 F U'
60. 14.58 B2 U' F2 U R2 D F2 D B2 F2 U2 B L U' F R B L' F2 L' D U
that was the 2nd half

first half

times (reset):
16.59, 16.33, 13.04, 16.11, 17.56, 14.87, 14.70, 16.30, 18.97, 17.20, 17.35, 16.72, 15.39, 20.45, 16.71, 17.62, 15.46, 15.32, 11.02, 17.10, 13.43, 17.67, 14.02, 23.69, 17.59, 15.33, 15.40, 18.74, 16.32, 17.86, 14.99, 18.16, 14.68, 15.28, 13.79, 15.11, 11.84, 16.33, 16.54, 17.85
stats: (hide)
number of times: 40/40
best time: 11.02
worst time: 23.69

current avg5: 15.99 (σ = 0.63)
best avg5: 14.53 (σ = 0.55)

current avg12: 15.88 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 15.69 (σ = 1.31)

session avg: 16.18 (σ = 1.73)
session mean: 16.24

average of 100 = 17.19


----------



## cyoubx (Jul 28, 2011)

Round 4:

*Average: 14.37*

Best: 10.29
Worst: 18.37
Best Avg5: 12.70
Best Avg12: 13.36


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 5 Scrambles!*



Spoiler



1. R2 D' U' B U R' U2 B' D' F2 B2 L' U' B D' R' B' R' U' L2 R U' D R' B'
2. F2 D2 R D' R L' F B' D' B2 U' B U F2 R U B D2 U' B' D L2 U' L' B
3. L2 R2 D2 L' R' U' L2 U2 F' R F' U2 R U' L U' D2 B D2 U2 F' D2 L' B' L2
4. U2 D' L' D' B' D2 F L2 D F' R B' F2 L F D' B2 D' U R U2 F' D' F2 B2
5. L2 U2 F2 L' B F' D2 U B' L R2 B2 U' F2 R2 U2 B L' F2 L R F' L U L
6. B2 D L2 U' B' U R2 D' L R' F' U' L2 F' R2 B' D B2 R F' U R2 L2 D F'
7. U D2 L' B R' D F' D R F' U2 F R2 L F B L' U2 B2 D B L' U' B' R
8. D' B D' B L' U2 F2 U2 B' U2 D' L' U2 B2 U' R' F R2 U' B L R U2 F U
9. U2 D2 R' F U2 L2 F R B2 D B F2 D2 U' B F R2 U L R' U2 B2 D L2 D
10. L2 B' U' D2 R' U F' R' B' D2 R B' R U' B' R L2 F R2 D' R' U' R2 U2 F2
11. U B' D R2 U' B' L' R2 B2 R' B' D2 U L2 R U' D2 L2 D' B' R B' U R D2
12. R F L' D2 F2 L2 U' R B2 U F R L2 U F2 R' F U' B F2 U' D R' U L'
13. B2 R' L' U2 L2 R2 U' R U' B L' R B' U R' B' D U' R2 F D' R L2 U' D
14. U D L2 R2 B D2 L U' F R' L B' F2 L' B' R D2 U L U2 D B' R2 L' B
15. U2 B' D L F2 L F' B' D2 B2 R2 L' U F' U' D' F R' B2 U2 L B2 L' R2 B
16. F2 R F' D' R' D U2 R' B R2 F2 R2 F' L' U' B2 D R2 B2 D' R L' D U2 F'
17. D' F2 D U F' R U2 F' U2 R' D R2 B2 R2 F2 B L U2 F2 D2 F R' D2 R B
18. L' R' B' L' R' U2 L2 B2 F L2 R F' L2 U2 L2 F B' R2 F L' F D2 B L U'
19. F B2 U2 L' R' B R2 D2 U2 F' R2 U' R F' L D' U' R2 U' F L2 D2 F' U' B'
20. D2 B2 F' L U D' B' D B2 D' F' L' B L2 F2 R L2 U L' R' D F' R U2 R'
21. B2 U' D' B2 F2 L D U' F' B U' D2 L' U R2 L U D' F' L2 F B U' F U2
22. D' L' F2 D2 F U2 L D U' L2 D2 U2 B2 D' U B2 F2 U2 F' B2 D2 B2 D2 L D'
23. F2 B' D' L' U' B2 F2 D B2 D' U' F B2 L2 F2 L F2 R2 L F2 D U L' U2 L'
24. F2 D R2 U' D L R' D F L' R B U R L U2 F R2 U2 B' F' U2 R2 F' D'
25. R2 B2 L U2 B' R' B2 R D' L2 U R2 F' L2 U' R2 L' B' D L2 F B R' L F
26. L' R2 U2 F L' R D' L2 U' L2 U' B R2 L2 U L U2 R' B2 F' U2 L2 U D2 B'
27. U R L' D' L' B L F U F2 L F L2 F L D' R2 F D L2 U2 F2 R B D
28. F' B' U' F D F' R D' U' F L2 R D2 R' U D2 R' B' F D2 L2 R' B' F' U'
29. B' F2 D' R2 D2 U' L2 B R L2 D2 U' B2 R' U2 F L' D U' L2 B L2 D L D2
30. B L' U2 R B U' D L2 B2 F U L F D' B' U2 F' L F R L2 D' R' L2 U2
31. D U B2 R2 F D' B D2 F U2 R D U' L U' B D U L D' L' B' F' R2 D
32. L2 U' L2 D2 U F' B' D B2 U' B U' F' L' B' D' L' R' B2 F' L2 U D2 B2 F2
33. B2 R L2 D U2 F' R' F' U2 F' D2 F' B' D' R B R2 F2 L R D U' L2 B2 U'
34. L R2 F' L F R U2 L B' L U' D B R L2 B' D2 B L' D' U' B' D L2 U2
35. U2 B2 L' D F2 L2 U D' L2 F' D' R L2 D R' D' B' L' R' U' L' F2 L2 D2 L
36. U R' U' D' L D' U2 B F D' L R B' D' U F B L2 D' U2 L2 B2 L2 R' D
37. D2 B' F2 U L2 D' L2 F D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F L D' R' F B L2 D2 B L2 F' B2
38. D F L' D2 F2 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 F U D R2 B D2 B' U' D F U R D2 R
39. B2 R' F2 B L2 D2 L' B' F2 L' R' B2 F2 U2 L F R2 U2 F' L2 F2 D B' L2 B
40. B2 L2 R2 B' L2 F L' U D2 B2 U R' L' B F' U' R' F2 L' B R' U D B' D'
41. L2 R' D' B' F' U2 B R' D' F' R' L2 U D R2 U2 R2 F2 L U L2 B2 R U' D2
42. F' B U2 R2 B' F2 R2 L2 B' L2 B' L' R F' L2 D' L2 R F' R' L U2 F R F
43. R' U L' R F' U2 F D' B' D' F2 R B2 F2 U' B L2 U' F2 D L R2 U' F2 D
44. L2 D' B F L U' L' B' F R2 F B U2 F2 L B L F' B D' U2 F B L F2
45. D U' R D' B2 R2 B2 U2 B' F D2 R' B' R B' D B' L2 R2 F L R2 D2 L U2
46. L' B' U L' U' R' U2 D2 R' B' L' B R' B' L2 R B2 F' R' U2 D F L B' U
47. D2 B R' D U L' B' F' L' D' B R U' F' L U2 R2 D' U2 F U D L U F
48. U' R U2 R' D F' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' R B L' U' R2 D L' U L2 B D' B2 F2 L
49. R U L2 B' F L' R' U' L' D2 F R' L' D R' L B2 D B R' D2 B' L D2 U'
50. D' F' R' U R' F2 U D2 L B F U2 L2 D B2 L D' B' U2 B' U2 F D' R B
51. F2 B L' R U2 D' F' L U F' U2 F L2 D' B R2 B2 F2 L' U2 B U F D' R
52. U' D F B2 D2 B2 L' B' R' L' F' U2 F U' B' L2 R F L2 U2 R2 B2 D2 L R'
53. U B F' U' L2 B L2 B L2 D' L U' D L' R2 B' F' R2 D2 B2 R U2 D' R2 L
54. R B2 F R B' F U F2 D R D2 U2 B D B U' R F' U2 F' U2 R B L B2
55. L' D F2 B' U L2 U' F' D2 R L' D U2 R D R' F2 R' B L' B' L U2 L' F2
56. U2 D B' D2 F2 L U L2 D U2 L2 R' D' R2 B R2 F' L D2 U L U2 F R U'
57. B2 U' D R2 B' R U2 F' B2 D' L' R B R' U L' F2 D2 R L2 D2 B' U' B' L2
58. B' L2 U2 B L U B2 U2 F' B2 L U2 F' R' F B' R B U' D L2 F2 D' L' R'
59. F' B2 L' F2 U2 B2 L U L U F B' U2 F' R U' L2 F' D U' R' D' L2 R' B
60. U2 D2 L2 B' F D2 B U D F2 D' F2 L2 D' L F' D' F U' L U2 D' L' B2 U2
61. D' F' D' R2 L2 B' D U' R F2 R' B U' R U' R D' B' L' F U' B D U R2
62. D' L' D2 F R' L2 B2 U2 R' D U2 F L D L2 U B D2 F' D F2 L' F2 U' F
63. U' L' U D' B F' U' R' F2 U' D2 L D L' U R' F U2 B' D U' L F U L
64. R2 F D2 R2 D L2 B R2 F U' R' D2 L' F L' F' D' F' B' D2 R2 D' B' U B
65. D' L' D B' R B2 L R U' D' R' F B R' L U L2 B2 U' F2 D R U' L' R2
66. R' B2 R U2 F' U' L' F2 U' L R U2 R2 B2 D2 R D2 B' F L' D' U2 L2 U2 B
67. B2 F2 R L' D' U L2 U' D2 L U' B' D2 B' L' B R2 B' R' D' L F' L2 D' B2
68. U R' U2 L' D B' R D F' L2 U2 R D L' U2 R D' L' F B2 R' B' F2 R2 D'
69. F L2 U' F2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 F' R D' U F L B2 L' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 B'
70. B D' F D' R' F B2 U' B' R' B' L' U D2 L' D L' D2 F U' D2 R' F2 D' F'
71. D U2 B2 R' B D' L' U F2 D2 U2 L2 F U' F U L2 U2 R' F' R2 F' L F L
72. L2 R2 U2 L' U F R U2 R' U B' L' R' B' F' D L2 U2 B' L' D' L2 B2 D2 L2
73. F D2 R' F2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' F2 R2 B R' F D B U2 D2 F U' L2 D' R2 L2 B
74. U' L F L2 R2 B2 D F' B' D' R2 D2 B' U' B2 L2 R F B D' R' D U' R2 U
75. B' U' R L2 F2 B' L2 F2 D' U2 F' D F2 B' R L2 U2 F' U' F' D' L' U2 D' R'
76. R U D' F2 L F D2 U2 L' R B2 D' B' F2 L' F B' D F' L' B2 L D2 B R
77. B' R U' R L2 U' F2 U2 F' D' B F2 D B2 L' R' F U2 F L2 R F2 U D' R'
78. L D2 L' D U' B F D L U2 D L' F' U2 R2 U R2 B' L F2 R' B' F L F2
79. U D' L' F B R L U' D2 R' F' L2 U2 D B' U F2 U' B F' U2 D B2 U R'
80. U' R F2 R L' F' R2 B2 D R B2 F' U' B D' U R D2 U' R' D2 U' R2 U' B2
81. U R2 D2 U2 F2 B2 L D L' U2 D' L' B' R L2 F' R U' D' R F2 L B' D2 R2
82. R' B' D' L' D' R D R2 B' L2 D2 L F U2 D' L2 F L2 R2 D' R' L' D' L B2
83. U R2 F B2 U R D R L' B2 U' F' R2 B' L' R' D L U2 D2 B' U F2 U2 F
84. U R2 F' U L2 R D2 L2 F U2 L B' D R2 B2 D2 F' U F' B' D R L' D' R2
85. L R2 U2 R L2 D' R2 B' R B2 U' L R2 D' R U L' U' D' F2 B2 L2 U B D'
86. L' R D2 F B2 D F2 U2 L D U B U' D' B R2 L' U L R F B2 L' U' L
87. B2 L' F U' F2 R2 D B L' D2 B L' B U D' B F2 D R' U' R' F' B' R' F'
88. D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 F2 B' L' R B U' D2 R' F R D2 U2 B2 L' R2 F U L2
89. L' B F2 D U' B2 U R2 B U' F' L2 F' R' F' L D R2 F2 B2 D F' U2 B' F
90. D B D U' F' B' L F D L R' F R' D' F B2 R' L' U2 B2 L F' D F L'
91. D2 F' R B R2 L F' B R' F2 U F' L' U' B2 D' B R' D2 L' R' B2 F2 L D2
92. D L' U' D' B' L' F' L2 D' F D' B2 D2 U L' R2 D2 U' L' B2 D R2 F' D F'
93. B U' D R L' U' L2 R2 D' L' R B2 R2 F L' F L2 F' R2 L2 U' D2 F' R' L2
94. L' F' L F2 U2 R' U2 F2 R B' D2 U' R' B2 L R' D' R B L2 D' F U R2 U
95. R' B D R2 F B U R2 B2 D2 B' D' F' U2 R2 L' D2 L2 D2 B F2 L B F D2
96. R2 U L D L' B U B D F2 B' L2 R2 D' L B' L2 U2 L' U D2 B F' D2 F2
97. R' L2 B L2 D2 F2 B2 R2 D2 F' U2 L U R' F2 R U' R D L2 B R2 F' B' D2
98. R B U2 R' B' D2 B L' U R2 L2 U2 D' L2 U' L' F2 L R2 F2 R2 F2 D R2 F
99. F' B L' F' D L R U' B D2 U2 B L U D L2 D L' F U2 D B2 D L B'
100. U' R' U' D R2 F' D L2 R2 D2 B U2 L' B U R2 U' B2 F2 U D2 F R2 F2 U'


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Round 4 Results!*
1. Sa967St-11.96
2. zzdanielzz29-14.16
3. LouisCormier-14.27
4. cyoubx-14.37
5. nascarjon-14.39
6. JonnyWhoopes-16.29
7. pwnAge-17.19
8. choza244-18.11
9. Jakube-18.74
10. Skullush-22.68
11. Selkie-22.76
13. michaelfivez-26.93
14. Brian Kremer-31.10 (CN)


----------



## LouisCormier (Jul 29, 2011)

*Round 5: Louis Cormier - 14.21*
Statistics for 07-29-2011 11:50:54

Cubes Solved: 99/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 14.21
Standard Deviation: 1.60
Best Time: 10.63
Worst Time: 19.50
Best avg5: 12.20
Best avg12: 13.28
Individual Times:


Spoiler



13.55, 15.21, 14.34, 13.83, 14.19, 13.81, 14.81, 12.75+, 13.41, 17.69, 11.46, 12.65, 14.40, 14.83, 12.30, 14.72, 17.72, 14.21, 13.71, 13.05, 16.83, 15.52, 12.97, 14.52, 14.44, 12.50, 14.53, 14.68, 14.02, 14.65, 15.47, 12.34, 14.27, 12.19, 13.22, 13.66, 13.75, 14.50, 17.86, 18.77, 15.18+, 15.31, 14.52, 15.68, 13.46, 14.61, 13.90, 14.28+, 12.50, 12.65, 14.78, 15.18, 14.83, 14.66, *12.30, 15.11, 11.53, 12.77, (10.63), 14.68, 13.09, 14.02, 14.52, 13.55, 16.96, 11.28*, 13.77, DNF, 16.03, 13.90, 13.46, 14.31, 12.94, 11.15, (19.50), 17.25, 14.50, 14.02, 12.90, 13.50, 15.58, 15.38, 15.09, 12.65, 14.46, 12.25, 12.33, 11.84, 15.15, 15.00, 14.28, 15.38, 15.21, 16.77, 16.03, 13.72, 13.33, 12.36, 13.08, 14.44



too many sup 17,+2's and that DNF sucked.


----------



## RaresB (Jul 30, 2011)

hey kprox you put my time as 17.87 but i did it in 2 different sessions my overall avg was in size 7 font at the bottom, 17.19


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 30, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> hey kprox you put my time as 17.87 but i did it in 2 different sessions my overall avg was in size 7 font at the bottom, 17.19


 
Fixed


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh hey, a kprox topic ^_^ I'll do this tomorrow 

For tonight I'll just stick to TPS-bombing.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 30, 2011)

best time: 8.82
worst time: 14.16
best avg5: 10.27 (σ = 0.10)
best avg12: 10.78 (σ = 0.51)
current avg100: *11.86* (σ = 1.13)



Spoiler



11.73, 12.64, 11.81, 11.93, 13.99, 10.38, 11.73, 11.70, 11.67, 12.76, 12.51, 12.32, 9.68, 11.63, 10.83, 11.49, 12.62, 13.51, 12.34, 12.11, 11.43, 11.26, *10.21, 10.41, 10.18, 10.88, 9.78,* 12.63, 11.00, 11.78, 12.77, *10.67, 11.87, 10.91, 10.61, 10.77, 11.09, 10.49, 10.61, 9.53, 9.72, 11.84, 11.05*, 11.86, 13.18, 12.35, 13.66, 12.78, (8.82), (14.16), 13.55, 12.91, 11.77, 9.51, 13.58, 12.14, 10.06, 12.62, 12.94, 12.64, 11.88, 11.87, 13.72, 13.24, 12.81, 10.47, 10.74, 12.13, 11.56, 11.34, 12.75, 13.26, 11.92, 13.33, 13.13, 9.77, 11.88, 12.39, 10.30, 11.46, 12.97, 13.59, 11.55, 12.51, 13.00, 11.81, 11.12, 13.10, 14.03, 11.32, 13.62, 12.99, 12.02, 12.57, 13.76, 11.19, 12.10, 11.11, 11.29, 10.75


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 30, 2011)

<3 Scramble 42 

New PB of 18.59 

42. F' B U2 R2 B' F2 R2 L2 B' L2 B' L' R F' L2 D' L2 R F' R' L U2 F R F

D' F2 R' L D B' D2 (I know, inefficient :/)
y' L' U L y' L' U L
U' R' U' R
L U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
d' l' R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

55 moves / 18.59 seconds = 2.9585798 TPS :/ 

But still yay for a new PB! 

This looks like a difficult solve for me after reconstructing but apparently it was easy


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 31, 2011)

Round 5
Jaycee - Fridrich

*Average of 100 : 29.30 *

number of times: 100/100
best time: 18.59
worst time: 38.89
best avg5: 23.84 
best avg12: 26.84

27.18, 29.61, 29.18, 38.79, 27.00, 25.48, 27.09, 28.88, 29.74, 32.83, 31.56, 25.82, 37.19, 38.21, 31.62, 26.14, 29.21, 38.89, 30.23, 31.09, 26.90, 34.34, 35.44, 32.56, 28.25, 23.25, 34.01, 33.63, 26.07, 28.57, *25.54, 23.46, 22.43, 27.76, 32.73, 20.72, 27.22, 31.83, 29.94, 27.49, 32.02, 18.59,* 26.30, 33.25, 28.67, 26.18, 30.97, 23.79, 38.64, 36.69, 28.75, *21.21, 23.68, 35.87, 23.57, 24.26,* 30.13, 35.13, 31.07, 30.54, 36.20, 31.94, 26.32, 25.82, 27.88, 28.84, 28.41, 29.68, 27.06, 23.12, 29.40, 23.28, 34.24, 27.93, 28.54, 35.60, 28.01, 29.42, 29.63, 36.40, 28.76, 21.44, 28.36, 32.41, 26.62, 28.39, 26.68, 30.52, 26.39, 31.21, 26.38, 34.86, 21.54, 36.77, 29.59, 32.74, 25.62, 31.95, 32.70, 21.13

Best Ao5 is *bolded.*

Best Ao12 is *bolded, underlined, and italicized.*

Looks like I only set one new PB here, and that's a single! 18.59 is my new NL record (although it's my record anyway). Looks like I only had one sub-20 time here and that was it. :O


----------



## choza244 (Aug 1, 2011)

I got a new cube, and it's so fast that I can't control it xD, that's why I got a lot of bad times here.

Round 5

Average: 18.29
Standard Deviation: 2.48
Best Time: 13.20
Worst Time: 26.86

Individual Times:
16.93, 18.89, 16.41, 19.71, 23.75, 19.60, 19.97, 21.54, 18.07, 14.65, 15.91, 16.22, 18.20, 19.46, 20.74, 19.01, 15.93, 18.71, 19.75, 16.79, 15.58, (13.20), 20.82, 19.95, 14.88, 18.38, 15.91, 18.03, 18.35, 14.42, 17.46, 18.10, 16.85, 22.87, 19.21, 18.40, 18.04, 14.78, 14.93, 22.20, 17.91, 17.14, 16.02, 25.45, 17.23, 19.73, 16.84, 15.23, 19.08, 17.87, 21.46, 17.58, 19.72, 20.24, 20.10, 15.78, 23.77, 17.51, 15.67, 18.02, 21.90, 14.05, 19.32, 18.29, 17.78, 17.59, 18.67, 20.50, 17.08, 18.68, 18.52, 18.82, 19.93, 21.52, 15.12, 17.50, 16.45, 16.96, 17.41, 16.14, 20.99, 18.83, 17.59, 17.76, 17.66, 22.35, (26.86), 17.72, 15.29, 22.28, 20.22, 19.34, 15.84, 18.48, 14.75, 16.98, 18.22, 16.16, 20.18, 14.61


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 1, 2011)

13.68, 15.62, 15.60, 11.36, (22.66), 16.58, *13.50, (10.89), 17.36, 11.86, 11.69*, 14.42, 18.68, 14.72, 14.58, 15.45, 15.23, 15.02, 13.61, 16.64, 15.22, 12.97, 14.57, 15.55, 14.04, 13.63, 16.84, 13.84, 11.74, 18.06, 15.35, 12.52, 12.86, 18.50, 14.03, 13.65, 15.97, 13.38, 19.33, 15.39, 14.50, 12.74, 17.20, 19.88, 12.60, 16.53, 12.18, 14.84, 13.93, 18.57, 16.57, 13.92, 13.39, 16.39, 14.30, 15.50, 15.18, 18.07, 15.66, 18.66, 14.06, 14.99, 16.23, 16.06, 13.63, 13.04, 16.18, 12.66, 10.91, 17.40, 15.38, 16.82, 11.16, 15.09, 16.50, 15.66, 18.09, 12.85, 12.67, 18.90, 13.82, 12.42, 15.25, 18.18, 15.78, 14.06, 15.86, 17.85, 13.96, 16.26, 15.43, 14.02, 13.86, 14.05, 11.75, 16.09, 14.47, 14.65, 15.80, 14.52

*12.35 avg5*
14.17 avg12

Avg100: 15.01 fael

Lol best single/avg5/avg12/worst single are in the first 12 solves

Will add the last 50 once I do them.


----------



## Deluchie (Aug 2, 2011)

*Round 5​*best time: 15.93
worst time: 28.60

best avg5: 19.15 (σ = 1.62)
best avg12: 20.49 (σ = 1.56)
best avg50: 21.52 (σ = 2.21)
current avg100: *21.83* (σ = 2.32)



Spoiler



26.05, 17.01, 23.82, 21.06, 20.84, 23.07, 25.71, 26.45, (15.93), 26.05, 19.97, 18.06, 21.67, 23.63, 22.16, 18.58, 21.96, 26.25, 27.30, 22.31, 22.37, 19.77, 19.72, 21.97, 17.17, 19.47, 20.31, 27.67, 21.47, 20.71, 22.06, 22.27, 16.25, 23.81, 23.28, 21.89, 25.23, 21.33, 19.18, 22.07, 20.33, 24.17, 21.72, 21.24, 21.59, 21.73, 21.39, 23.73, 28.32, 23.16, 19.38, 24.98, 18.72+, 19.87, 20.30, 20.22, 23.85, 22.12, 25.36, 17.92, 20.88, 20.87, 19.55, 23.74, 23.07, 17.97, (28.60), 21.50, 21.53, 21.65, 21.81, 23.77, 20.25, 17.29, 27.04, 19.92, 17.21, 22.25, 24.37, 21.53, 19.68, 17.51, 22.36, 21.66, 27.20, 23.08, 18.28, 21.96, 22.49, 20.60, 18.78, 23.56, 20.64, 21.17, 25.85, 22.25, 17.73, 27.94, 19.14, 25.11


----------



## Bilbo (Aug 3, 2011)

*Round 5
Fridrich*

*Average of 100: 27.51*

Best time: 20.55
Worst time: 36.62
Standard deviation: 3.35

Best average of 5: 23.92
53-57 - 22.67, 25.20, (22.39), (28.36), 23.90

Best average of 12: 25.07
77-88 - 23.64, 29.38, 21.91, 27.87, 25.88, 21.41, (32.82), 26.35, 24.28, 23.42, (20.55), 26.55

28.89, 26.48, 29.98, 28.12, (36.62), 24.36, 23.41, 30.81, 25.53, 25.80, 34.60, 31.43, 23.13, 33.41, 29.12, 30.73, 25.84, 30.06, 27.73, 30.40, 22.18, 30.13, 27.14, 26.81, 28.92, 24.02, 25.20, 24.44, 32.99, 25.99, 31.59, 24.91, 28.70, 30.35, 35.00, 25.70, 30.70, 24.68, 23.64, 32.48, 26.61, 24.28, 28.85, 29.97, 23.25, 27.06, 23.61, 30.85, 29.98, 31.31, 26.15, 28.91, *22.67, 25.20, 22.39, 28.36, 23.90*, 26.83, 29.35, 28.01, 27.52, 29.91, 27.32, 25.81, 27.28, 25.64, 23.87, 36.09, 29.96, 32.88, 28.95, 28.71, 22.62, 27.71, 30.72, 29.30, *23.64, 29.38, 21.91, 27.87, 25.88, 21.41, 32.82, 26.35, 24.28, 23.42, (20.55), 26.55*, 27.87, 29.03, 23.98, 25.64, 25.46, 30.26, 24.58, 27.59, 28.52, 27.67, 29.14, 23.50

Best average of 100 for me and i got a PB average of 12 + mean of 3 in this. I am becoming more consistent, but I can never seem to get any sub 20 solves :/.


----------



## nascarjon (Aug 3, 2011)

Round 5


Average: *14.45*
Standard deviation: 1.57
Best Time: 10.64
Worst Time: 18.87

Best average of 5: 12.97
94-98 - 12.18 (15.59) 14.32 (11.51) 12.42

Best average of 12: 13.62
52-63 - (17.32) 12.76 13.90 14.90 13.78 12.75 12.78 14.25 12.94 14.08 (12.75) 14.05


----------



## (X) (Aug 3, 2011)

Round 5
Stats:
number of times: 100/100
best time: 8.28
worst time: 18.25

current avg5: 12.09 (σ = 0.26)
best avg5: 10.30 (σ = 0.54)

current avg12: 12.00 (σ = 0.75)
best avg12: 11.54 (σ = 1.69)

current avg100: 12.07 (σ = 1.32)
best avg100: 12.07 (σ = 1.32)

8s: 2
9s: 3
10s: 14
11s: 35
12s: 24
13s: 13
14s: 6
15s: 2
18s: 1

Times: 
11.57, 13.09, 11.85, 11.41, 12.81, 11.65, 10.75, 14.78, 11.64, 12.45, 11.14, 12.66, 10.65, 13.31, 10.26, 11.64, 15.44, 12.66, 11.99, 9.43, 14.93, 13.57, (8.28), 10.93, 9.62, 10.34, 15.83, 11.89, 11.55, 11.31, 12.99, 13.31, 11.88, 14.62, 11.21, 10.02, 12.79, 11.78, 11.88, 12.27, 12.05, 12.23, 14.85, 11.88, 11.54, 13.82, 12.69, 11.31, 11.84, 10.42, 10.88, 11.45, 11.53, 14.16, 12.57, 12.44, 12.35, 9.84, 14.03, 10.42, 12.35, 13.50, 11.38, 13.86, 11.15, 12.26, 13.91, 11.90, 13.02, 8.70, 11.57, 13.39, 12.15, 12.53, 11.38, 13.00, 11.98, 11.96, 12.04, 12.29, 11.83, 10.71, 10.47, 13.91, 11.16, 12.40, 11.41, 10.00, (18.25), 12.41, 13.36, 11.37, 11.76, 10.10, 11.31, 10.70, 12.10, 12.84, 12.41, 11.76

Got a personal best for avg5, NL single and avg100


----------



## Selkie (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry not going to find enough time to do an average of 100 by the results post.

I'll post a day or two late and you can back edit the time or just leave it, no problem either way.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 3, 2011)

I might be joining this (for real this time) after I get my ZhanChi...my Guhong pops way too much (on proper tensions)

Only thing is is that schools starts up around same time I'll be getting it, so I might not be able to


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 3, 2011)

Round 5: 5BLD; 15.01 

number of times: 99/100
best time: 10.90
worst time: 22.14

current mean of 3: 14.15 (σ = 0.77)
best mean of 3: 12.50 (σ = 0.86)

current avg5: 14.63 (σ = 0.27)
best avg5: 13.19 (σ = 1.69)

current avg12: 14.10 (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 13.86 (σ = 1.14)

current avg100: 15.01 (σ = 1.77)
best avg100: 15.01 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 15.01 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 14.97

times:
13.61, 14.29, 14.51, 17.03, 13.71, 11.95, 11.84, 14.45, 14.66, 18.72, 14.38, 13.19, 17.09, 16.16, 12.63, 14.01, 14.72, 14.79, 15.81, 12.97, 14.51, 15.44, 14.27, 16.40, 14.87, 13.30, 14.65, 16.02, 15.51, 15.31, 15.94, 14.09, 14.68, 15.47, 14.19, 13.27, 14.59, 13.71, 16.18, 16.26, 14.30, 12.34, 16.86, 13.99, 14.24, 16.43, 14.17, 17.77, 16.41, 16.65, 14.67, 16.76, 15.85, 13.70, 17.22, 13.99, 11.68, 14.67, 13.53, 17.08, 14.86, 14.35, 14.71, 15.48, 15.07, 14.73, 16.28, 16.12, 16.32, 15.86, 16.03, 14.33, 14.54, 17.67, 15.21, DNF(16.37), 15.59, 17.39, 14.54, 14.38, 22.14, 18.91, 12.02, 21.21, 11.97, 15.57, 10.90, 16.43, 12.02, 14.41, 13.84, 14.51, 13.34, 14.54, 13.33, 15.04, 14.56, 14.34, 13.12, 14.98

comments...
Darn it, I got a sub-15 ao100 last week and I've almost always got sub-15 averages of 12...
Oh well.
I started of brilliantly, then like solves 60ish and up until 80 were terrible... I just got into a stage where I couldn't even get sub-16 (urgh).
I managed to get back down to sub-15 towards the end. 
I realised what was happening... my fingers were tense. So I simply did calm turning- and got sub-15s.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 5, 2011)

Super late I know, but I was out of town.

*Scrambles for round 6!*


Spoiler



1. F U' R' U F R U D' B' L2 B2 U' D' B' R L' U B' R2 U D' R' L' D U
2. U' D' R L F U2 R' U2 R2 D' U B2 D2 R B F2 D' L F2 U2 R' U2 F' L U2
3. L2 D' R2 B' R' U2 R' U2 L D' B' R L B L2 R B2 U L D U' F2 D2 R' F
4. F2 R' B2 F2 D2 R' B L' R B R' U2 B2 R2 U R2 L2 B L B F2 D' R2 F2 U
5. R2 D2 B' R' B' F' D' L R B2 L U2 B' R2 L D2 L D2 F2 L' D U F2 B' U
6. D2 F2 R' D' F R D' B U' F' R2 U R L' D' R' F D2 B R' U2 D B D2 U'
7. R2 L' D B' R' L' D' B' U F2 B2 U2 B F L2 U D' L R2 F' B2 D2 R2 F L2
8. U2 L2 D2 F U' L2 D2 U F2 D2 B U2 L' D' U2 L2 U' L2 D U2 R B2 D U' B2
9. B2 D2 U' L F2 R2 L2 U2 F L' D' B F' D2 R B2 F2 L2 B D F R' F2 U2 F
10. L' R' B' D L' B' U2 D2 F' L' R F' L F' B2 U2 L' U2 D F R D2 L F U'
11. B2 U2 D' R' F' R2 U' R' F' L D L U' R2 D2 F' L' R U R2 B2 F2 R' U2 B
12. F B' U' F L F2 L2 R' U2 R2 B' U F2 U' B R2 U2 R2 U' D' F2 L' R D2 B'
13. F R2 B L U' B R' L B' D2 U2 B' D L' U F' B2 R2 B' L2 R2 B2 L2 R U'
14. L U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 D L2 U2 R2 L' F' B2 U' F2 D' F B2 L F2 L R' B'
15. F D F B' U' D R2 F' U D B D R' U2 L' B U' B2 U2 L' F2 R2 L' U' B'
16. F' U' B' U L' U' F L U' D' R F2 D U2 B' R' D B' D B2 R2 L B F2 D2
17. R' L2 F R F2 L D' R2 D' F2 U' D F2 D2 U B' L2 F2 R2 L2 B R2 F2 D' U2
18. L' F2 B D2 L R' D' R2 F L2 U2 B' F2 R2 U2 D2 F' D2 F' U' D' L' D2 R L
19. U' L' R2 F' B U2 F2 U L F L U' B' F D2 F R2 F' U R D' L B L2 B
20. D2 R D2 L' B2 L' U F' L' B2 R F' R2 U L B R U' B2 F2 R' B F R L'
21. F' D' U' B2 R L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 F2 U' D2 L B2 R' U F' B D' U B2 F' U'
22. R B2 F2 U' D2 L U R D B' F' D2 L' B2 D' R B2 L' R2 D2 R' U D2 L R'
23. F2 D' R F' D2 U' R' D R L2 U' L R2 D B' L' F D R2 F2 D2 R D L D2
24. F D2 B F' D2 F2 B2 D' U L B2 L2 R2 F2 D F' R B' U F2 R F2 L F D
25. R L2 B L' F2 B U' F2 D' B D' B' L D' F D' R2 U R U2 F R2 B2 L2 D'
26. B' R F D2 B2 D B R' U' F2 B D F2 R L U' R F R U' D2 R' L D L'
27. U' R2 F2 B' D B L2 U F' D R2 U F R' B' F' R' L2 F' U' R D R2 D2 U2
28. B2 U' D2 L2 F2 D' U2 R' L' D B U2 B' F2 L' U' R D R2 F2 L F' U B' F'
29. U R2 D' B L U F U F' D R2 B D2 B2 U' R D2 L2 B D' F2 R F B2 R2
30. L D' L D2 R' D U' F' D2 L' R2 B D L U F2 R F L2 U D F' B2 D F
31. D2 R' B R' U B' D2 R2 U2 L B' L2 F2 L' D B2 F' D U2 F2 B' L U R D'
32. U' D R2 B2 L2 D' R' U R U R F' B U2 L2 F R2 L' B' D B F' R B' F2
33. B2 F2 R2 D F2 R U2 B' U2 R B F L2 U R B2 R U' B' D' U F2 B' R' D2
34. F2 U' R' L' D F' B L' D U' B U D2 F R B L R2 B2 L2 B' F R2 D2 B'
35. D' F2 D B' R2 F L' D2 F2 B2 R U2 L2 U L U' F2 U2 D B2 D' U R' F' L
36. D B2 F L' D' L2 F R' B' R U' D2 L R2 B U' L2 D2 L2 F L2 D R' L U2
37. F L' F R F2 L2 U' D F' R2 B R2 B2 U2 B2 L R2 F' D B2 R' L D F L2
38. D F2 U F L' R2 D' B2 F U2 R2 B' F2 U R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D' R' U
39. R' F2 D L2 F2 D F L' B' U L R D2 U B R L F R' D' B2 U' B D L
40. D U2 R2 D2 F B2 L2 R2 D L' R' F2 D' L2 U R2 B U2 D' B R2 L2 B2 F' R2
41. L2 D L B' L F2 L2 R2 F' R2 L2 D B' F2 R B' L B F U' L F' L U2 D'
42. L2 F2 L' B2 D2 R2 F R2 B' F2 R U2 B' R2 B R2 U2 L' F' R' U L D2 R2 U'
43. D U2 F2 U' B F D' R2 L' B' D R B2 D' B F' U' F' R2 F' R' U B L D'
44. L' F B2 R2 U2 D' B D L' R' B2 U' F' R2 L D2 F' U' D L2 R2 F2 L2 R U
45. D' L B R2 F R2 B2 U L B2 U2 D F B D' F2 B' R L2 F2 D' U2 F2 L F'
46. R B2 D U' F2 D' R' L U L2 F B R2 L' U2 B' L R2 F2 U' F2 R D U' B2
47. F L2 R2 B' U D2 B2 D B2 R2 D' L2 D U L2 D R F' B2 R' D2 L' R2 D2 U2
48. R' L B F U2 R B' F D' B2 U' D2 L D R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 D2 U2 L' D2 B'
49. D B' U2 R B U2 D F2 L2 D2 B L R F L R2 F L2 U2 F2 R F2 L' U R2
50. L' B F' R U B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U' L D2 U L R2 B L2 B2 U2 B' F2 U2
51. R' D2 U L D' L2 R F' D R B2 U' D2 B' R B2 U2 R2 U B' F' U B U2 B2
52. R' F L R' B' L F2 B R2 L' U F L2 F B R2 D F2 B' D U2 B D R F'
53. B R' B' L' B' U2 D' B' R' D B' F2 D2 R' D F2 L2 D B2 F2 R B' R2 B L'
54. D L2 F' D L' D' L2 U F' L U' F R2 U' F L2 U' F U2 R L F2 D' R2 F'
55. F U2 L F2 D' U' B2 L U' R2 F2 B L' F' R' L U2 R2 B F' U2 D' F2 D2 F'
56. R' L2 U2 D F' U' F D' F' L2 B L2 F2 B2 L2 B2 L' F U2 D' L F L' U2 B'
57. F' B' D U L' U B2 D' U' L2 R U2 B D' R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 R' F' B' R F'
58. U2 B2 L F' B D U2 R B D' B2 D' B2 U2 B2 F2 U F' B L' R' F B' L' F'
59. D B F L' B2 F' U F2 L2 B' L' D2 L' U' B2 L' D' U B L' F2 D F' D F
60. R D' F R F' B U R2 B' L2 F U2 R' B U' D' L2 U D' F' D' R2 L' B2 D2
61. F' U F2 R D' L2 D2 F U R F L U2 B' L' B D R2 L' B2 L' U R' D2 B2
62. L2 U' D2 B2 R' U2 F' B2 L2 F' R' D U2 L2 D2 U R2 D' F2 R L2 B D' F D2
63. F' B2 R' L2 U' B U' D' F' B2 D2 U L2 U F U2 B' D2 U2 F' D' R L B L
64. D' R2 B2 U2 R2 D B' R' U R U2 F D2 B' U F' L' F U2 R' D' R U R' L'
65. R' L B2 U2 L B R F' U' B' U F' U R U2 D F' R F' U F B L2 B' D'
66. F U2 D' B U2 F R' D2 L2 R D' U' L' D2 F U' L2 U' L' U' B D F2 B2 U'
67. L U2 R' L F2 L2 D B2 R B2 R' D' R' B2 F2 R D U' R2 D' L' U R' D' R'
68. L F' B R' B' D B' R2 D L' R' U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' B L2 B R' U B2 F' R2
69. F2 R' B2 F2 R L U' D2 B U' L F L B' D L2 B' R' U' R F U' L R2 U
70. B' R2 L2 B' L' F' D B' R' L' D' R2 U D' B' D' B2 U B' R' U2 L2 B2 L F'
71. D R' L D2 F B' R F R L D' L D2 R2 B' D2 U R2 L D B' D L2 D2 B'
72. B' U B2 D' U2 B D' R D B F2 D U B2 U' L D' B L U L D2 L' R D2
73. R U2 R2 F2 L' F2 U F' B' R B F' R2 B R' B' L R' D' F B' L2 R' B' F2
74. B U' F' R' F' R2 F D2 F2 R' F2 R2 U2 D2 R' B' L2 D B' L2 U R2 L' U2 B
75. D' F L' D2 U' F' D L U2 R D2 F2 U F' B2 R' B U2 F' D2 B' F R' U F
76. F B' L F' R2 U' L' B' F' U2 D2 R' L2 F' D L' U2 F R2 B' U' B2 U R2 D'
77. F' D' R2 L' U' B' F' D R' F L2 R' F2 R U F' R2 F B L' B L' D2 R2 L
78. D2 R2 U F2 R' L2 D' U2 L D L D' L2 R2 D B U2 L2 F' U' R2 D2 F R B'
79. B' F2 L B D' U2 R F R2 L D' R U2 D2 L F L2 B' L' R' U L F2 L B
80. B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L D' L2 U2 F2 D' R U B2 R U2 B' R F' D R' D R L2 B2
81. B2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 F B2 U' L' D2 R2 U' F2 U' D B F2 D' L' F' B' L R' F2
82. D2 L2 D' B' R2 L2 F' R' U2 L D B2 R' D' R' D' L D2 L F' L2 U R' B' R
83. B' D R U F2 D' L2 R2 U' R' F D' U R' U' R B2 D2 B2 D2 U2 F D B2 D'
84. D' L' U' B R2 U' L' D L R' U' R2 L2 B R L2 B U B F' L2 U D B L'
85. F2 R' B' R2 F2 D U2 L2 B U' B' U2 F' D' R2 B2 D' R' U L D U' B' L2 D
86. F2 R2 B' L F2 B2 R' F2 U' L D' U R' U2 D F2 U B D' B2 F' U2 R' L D'
87. R F' U B' U2 B U B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 R D R2 D F' U2 D' B U D R2 D2 F2
88. F R' D L' B' U' F2 U2 F B R L2 U L D2 L B D' L' U F' B' U R2 B2
89. B' F' U2 R2 B2 U R2 U' D' F2 R F2 D2 R' U R2 B' D F' R2 L2 F' L F2 B'
90. U2 F U2 L' U F R2 U2 B' L F' B2 R2 L' U R2 U D' F2 B' U2 B' F' U D
91. F2 L2 B U F2 B R F' U' B2 F' U2 L2 D L F2 R2 L2 U' F' D2 B2 F L R2
92. F U2 B2 F2 R D' B F U2 D F2 B L2 B' R' U2 L B2 F U B L' F' B2 R
93. B F2 D U F2 L F' D U2 L2 D2 R2 L2 B2 L' D2 L' F D2 R U2 B U D' B2
94. L2 D2 L F D' F D F2 L U2 R F L D2 L R' U F B2 R2 U' D L2 B2 R
95. B D L' U2 L2 F' B R' L U2 F' U B' F' R' F' D' B L U R D U2 B2 R2
96. D2 F2 U2 F2 D' R L2 B' D2 L' D' R D' R2 D2 L D2 F L U' F' B' D2 F2 R
97. F2 U R' B F2 L2 U' D2 R' F' B' L2 U' D F' L2 U2 D2 R F D B D R D2
98. U F2 L U2 F L D B2 D2 F2 B2 U F B2 D' L' R2 B2 R' L2 B2 R2 D2 U2 B2
99. R L U2 R B2 D B2 R2 D' F R F2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U D2 R B' D B R2 U' R
100. F D2 L2 B' D' L' D U R2 U' F2 B R B' D2 U' B D2 U2 R2 L2 D L' U2 R2


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 5, 2011)

best time: 9.12
worst time: 14.55
best avg5: 10.83 (σ = 0.27)
best avg12: 11.33 (σ = 0.85)
current avg100:* 11.82* (σ = 1.11)



Spoiler



12.77, 10.88, 11.43, *9.86, 10.78, 11.65, 10.53, 11.19, 11.99, 12.70, 11.16, 13.41, 12.56, 9.83, 10.94*, 11.13, 11.83, 11.48, 13.55, 11.89, 11.90, 9.92, 12.76, 10.71, 13.28, 13.52, 11.89, 10.83, 12.83, 11.07, 12.33, 11.74, 11.62, 10.54, 13.97, 12.42, 10.61, 11.42, 10.99, 12.70, 11.51, 11.59, 12.91, 10.08, 12.69, 12.61, 11.69, 11.41, 10.80, 12.71, 13.92, 11.52, 12.07, 13.21, 10.84, 11.87, 11.52, 10.77, 11.74, 10.91, 12.71, 11.24, 11.31, 10.51, 11.84, 12.69, (9.12), 12.27, 12.91, 11.04, 14.42, 10.34, (14.55), 11.36, 9.95, 11.91, 11.19, 13.72, 11.94, 10.73, 12.50, 13.64, 12.50, 10.91, 12.89, 9.39, 13.84, 11.51, 14.44, 11.51, 12.73, 10.81, 12.45, 13.09, 10.74, 12.00, 10.13, 11.05, 12.08, 13.30


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 7, 2011)

*Round 6*

Rubik's cube
Aug 6, 2011 2:51:36 PM - 3:56:51 PM
*Mean: 29.92*
Standard deviation: 4.43
Best Time: 20.18
Worst Time: 42.89

Best average of 5: 25.76
4-8 - (22.45) 26.71 26.27 (28.20) 24.31

Best average of 12: 27.95
15-26 - 24.22 (39.51) 22.54 28.04 27.68 25.91 30.13 29.64 (20.18) 27.42 33.07 30.92

I gave up on my zhanchi for now. These 100 done with stickerless guhong.



Spoiler



1. 38.20 G Sat 
2. 29.77 G
3. 29.36 Y
4. 22.45 W
5. 26.71 W
6. 26.27 W
7. 28.20 G
8. 24.31 B
9. 28.34 O
10. 37.71 O
11. 27.42 G
12. 36.70 G AO12: 29.47
13. 35.32 W Fresh Lube
14. 37.40 B
15. 24.21 W
16. 39.51 Y
17. 22.54 W
18. 28.04 W
19. 27.68 Y
20. 25.90 R
21. 30.13 R
22. 29.64 W
23. 20.18 PLL SKIP
24. 27.42 G AO12: 28.83
25. 33.07 O
26. 30.92 R
27. 35.45 G
28. 29.75 Y
29. 24.13 R
30. 27.34 B
31. 37.85 R
32. 28.29 G
33. 31.23 O
34. 34.56 Y
35. 26.43 Y
36. 29.68 B AO12: 30.67
37. 27.84 B
38. 26.55 W
39. 23.46 Y
40. 31.13 O
41. 31.35 B
42. 28.42 G
43. 33.34 R
44. 28.55 Y
45. 25.22 Y
46. 32.49 Y
47. 25.79 B
48. 30.49 R AO12: 28.78
49. 25.62 G
50. 31.58 O
51. 24.29 O
52. 28.12 O
53. 33.63 B
54. 26.56 B
55. 28.39 Y
56. 29.26 Y
57. 24.77 W
58. 30.85 Y
59. 33.52 B
60. 23.00 Y AO12: 28.29
61. 35.39 R
62. 36.60 R
63. 33.85 B
64. 28.50 R
65. 29.43 W
66. 31.30 O
67. 28.47 R
68. 25.95 R
69. 26.35 W
70. 38.56 R
71. 30.64 O
72. 26.31 R AO12: 30.68
73. 27.43 B
74. 35.09 Y
75. 26.96 Y
76. 31.64 R
77. 27.61 Y
78. 42.89 O
79. 36.92 G
80. 27.05 Y
81. 36.14 G
82. 33.79 G
83. 28.79 PLL SKIP 
84. 29.96 O AO12: 31.44
85. 28.57 R SUNDAY PLL SKIP
86. 26.90 R
87. 28.20 B
88. 24.35 G
89. 32.43 Y
90. 31.05 G
91. 27.86 O
92. 29.60 O
93. 24.34 Y
94. 34.75 O
95. 27.37 Y
96. 27.71 Y AO12: 28.40
97. 28.96 R
98. 32.65 B
99. 38.55 G
100. 37.02 Y AO100: 29.92


----------



## emolover (Aug 8, 2011)

number of times: 100/100
best time: 11.14
worst time: 22.99

current avg5: 16.02 (σ = 1.38)
best avg5: 14.67 (σ = 0.75)

current avg12: 16.59 (σ = 2.14)
best avg12: 15.74 (σ = 1.82)

current avg50: 16.53 (σ = 1.48)
best avg50: 16.53 (σ = 1.48)

current avg100: 16.65 (σ = 1.52)
best avg100: 16.65 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 16.65 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 16.72



Spoiler



17.69, 16.74, 17.70, 16.01, 19.36, 18.01, 16.98, 16.50, 13.80, 15.36, 18.51, 18.73, 15.70, 15.05, 16.80, 19.66, 17.44, 15.38, 17.27, *14.75, 13.14, 13.89**, 18.19, 19.77, 16.62, 13.18, 17.31, 14.02, 18.20, 15.05, 16.19*, 15.17, 18.70, 17.89, 15.90, 20.39, 17.02, 17.00, 17.61, 16.93, 14.92, 15.82, 13.95, 17.03, 16.58, 18.15, 16.86, 20.10, 14.91, 21.66, 14.79, 15.73, 17.10, 16.18, 22.99, 16.25, 19.34, 17.87, 17.55, 16.86, 18.04, 16.91, 11.14, 16.18, 16.37, 15.17, 15.75, 15.72, 15.52, 17.19, 14.74, 16.07, 19.39, 15.20, 14.91, 16.94, 16.21, 15.74, 16.32, 14.99, 22.89, 17.89, 14.48, 16.71, 17.04, 14.17, 18.10, 18.11, 20.92, 16.66, 14.28, 12.00, 15.50, 18.47, 17.84, 17.61, 15.23, 21.90, 15.21, 14.17

How many of each

Sub 12: 1
Sub 13: 2
Sub 14: 7
Sub 15: 19
Sup 20: 3

Never done even close to this!!!


----------



## Selkie (Aug 9, 2011)

*Round 5 (Belated)

Average: 23.08*

Slower than last couple of weeks! 

21.87, 24.96, 23.20, 20.22, 26.94, 27.60, 27.66, 20.40, 24.47, 22.43, 23.41, 21.36, 23.45, 24.06, 23.86, 33.08, 24.23, 21.86, 24.57, 28.50, 22.19, 22.54, 29.40, 23.25, 19.27, 20.79, 20.71, 18.87, 21.19, 23.03, 22.13, 23.52, 23.03, 22.74, 22.64, 25.10, 25.22, 21.12, 25.34, 20.62, 22.31, 23.18, 21.98, 22.26, 23.75, 21.94, 21.72, 28.57, 21.72, 21.40, 23.33, 24.80, 21.56, 23.62, 18.19, 20.56, 22.95, 22.70, 22.60, 25.39, 23.40, 20.94, 20.28, 25.11, 18.58, 17.91, 22.78, 21.20, 19.75, 21.58, 23.80, 23.20, 25.39, 25.78, 21.54, 22.91, 26.09, 18.55, 20.29, 22.19, 24.90, 26.77, 22.11, 18.67, 25.17, 25.79, 22.81, 23.37, 27.26, 22.51, 25.54, 18.60, 22.34, 31.97, 21.40, 19.67, 23.25, 23.63, 26.39, 24.10

number of times: 100/100
best time: 17.91
worst time: 33.08

current avg5: 23.66 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 19.85 (σ = 1.07)

current avg12: 23.61 (σ = 2.20)
best avg12: 21.53 (σ = 2.09)

current avg100: 23.08 (σ = 2.52)
best avg100: 23.08 (σ = 2.52)

session avg: 23.08 (σ = 2.52)
session mean: 23.13


----------



## Selkie (Aug 11, 2011)

*Round 6

Average 22.91*

23.32, 23.05, 20.11, 23.66, 20.89, 26.88, 22.15, 20.63, 21.57, 26.33, 23.85, 21.04, 22.02, 24.76, 20.01, 23.33, 20.74, 23.43, 19.90, 24.14, 17.84, 18.75, 23.67, 23.74, 27.27, 24.38, 17.67, 20.55, 18.44, 21.41, 23.89, 19.62, 21.82, 21.37, 22.74, 22.24, 21.95, 19.59, 23.88, 21.45, 26.91, 24.31, 21.05, 26.33, 25.47, 21.94, 16.94, 23.33, 22.57, 25.50, 22.91, 21.35, 28.74, 24.46, 23.24, 23.48, 23.98, 22.06, 24.78, 25.10, 25.52, 21.02, 27.50, 22.93, 20.53, 19.68, 20.90, 22.89, 25.19, 24.33, 26.27, 20.16, 26.51, 20.37, 21.11, 21.78, 28.07, 17.21, 22.57, 19.66, 21.75, 24.16, 23.09, 24.59, 25.74, 18.79, 26.73, 23.89, 26.32, 26.46, 20.76, 31.69, 20.76, 18.93, 19.31, 19.79, 32.53, 21.88, 27.67, 26.97

Think I was at about 22.1 for first half then it went downhill.


number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.94
worst time: 32.53

current avg5: 25.51 (s = 2.58)
best avg5: 19.95 (s = 0.60)

current avg12: 24.16 (s = 3.97)
best avg12: 20.97 (s = 1.31)

current avg100: 22.91 (s = 2.74)
best avg100: 22.91 (s = 2.74)

session avg: 22.91 (s = 2.74)
session mean: 22.95


----------



## janelle (Aug 11, 2011)

*Round 6*
best time: 11.70
worst time: 22.04
best avg5: 15.00 (σ = 0.89)
best avg12: 16.54 (σ = 1.69)
current avg100: *17.30* (σ = 1.55)



Spoiler



17.62, 21.91, 20.05, 18.06, 14.83, 17.50, 17.44, 18.37, 15.52, 17.52, 15.45, 18.28, 18.80, 15.35, 16.86, 19.17, 16.85, 15.79, 14.06, 22.04, 20.98, 16.27, 19.53, 16.31, 17.94, 18.13, 15.77, 18.65, 15.02, 18.14, 18.08, 17.64, 16.48, 17.05, 17.15, 17.78, 17.02, 16.38, 16.73, 17.34, 15.72, 14.29, 16.75, 17.61, 18.20, 20.72, 14.77, 18.77, 20.55, 15.85, 17.69, 16.85, 15.28, 15.30, 18.29, 19.59, 16.71, 20.19, 16.62, 20.37, 14.32, 18.51, 18.00, 19.38, 18.75, 16.78, 14.80, 17.73, 16.39, 17.64, 17.18, 17.81, 19.36, 16.02, 14.59, 19.05, 14.39, 13.81, 18.50, 14.90, 18.65, 15.52, 16.73, 18.38, 17.75, 16.64, 16.55, 21.48, 17.42, 17.71, 11.70, 18.31, 20.33, 13.47, 13.98, 15.69, 17.43, 19.82, 15.89, 19.51


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 11, 2011)

Round 6
Best: 9.47
Worst: 16.08
Best avg5: 12.19
Best avg12: 12.71
Average100: *13.58*


----------



## Benyó (Aug 11, 2011)

i realised if i'm just doing solves without any goal, i restart the session as soon as i get a bad time, but this way i have to finish the avg
round 6

best: 8.59
worst: 16.35 - first solve, yeah
best avg5: 10.02
best avg12: 10.57
avg100: 11.36


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Scrambles For Week 7*


Spoiler



1. U' D' F2 L2 R' U' D B2 F L' U B F2 U' D' B' F2 D F' B R B' F' U' L2
2. L2 R2 F' D2 R U F B R F2 L' B2 U' D2 B' F U L F' D R2 D F U D'
3. F2 D L2 U2 F' B D R' B' F' U' L B' F' D2 U R L U' B D' R' U F B2
4. U2 D2 L' B2 D' L R D F U' L B2 L R F L2 B2 F D2 F U' F' L2 B' D
5. R' B2 L' F2 D' U B D2 U' F2 R B F2 R2 D L R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2
6. R D2 U' L2 U D L2 U' L' U' L' F2 R U' R' L' U' D B R B F' U2 D B2
7. F' D L U' R U R F R2 U L R D L2 F D2 F' U L B2 L2 D' R2 L B2
8. U R2 F R D2 R' U' D R' F2 U' L' B' U D' R B' D2 L R U' L D2 L B'
9. L' F2 D' U L' B F2 D2 B L' R' F L U' F' D2 L' R B D2 F2 L' F' B D2
10. F' R F L' D2 L2 D U B R F' L2 F2 U' B D2 U2 B U2 B L' R F' U2 L2
11. D2 U2 F U D B U2 L D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' L R2 F L' U2 D R' U' F2
12. U' F B L B2 F' L' F' U' R2 B2 L D' B2 L' R2 U B2 D U2 F2 D2 B' R' U
13. L' D F2 L' F' B' U2 F' D2 U R' U F2 D' R L' B' L2 R2 F2 U' B U2 L' U'
14. R2 L U2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 R U D2 F U' L D' L' R' D' L' U R2 D R' L' D
15. U' D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 B F' U' B F' L B D' R D' B2 F2 R2 L F
16. L2 F L2 U2 F B' U L2 U2 D F U2 D' F D2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 L' F R' U' R'
17. L2 F L' D F2 L B' U' B2 D' R' U2 L2 U2 F R2 L F' U F' D B2 U' R F2
18. R U' B2 D2 F' L R' F B' U' L2 F2 L' U B2 R B2 R' L2 B2 R D F R F
19. U2 B2 R L2 B' D' U' B2 D B U2 B' D2 F R L U' R' D U L F D2 R F
20. U D2 R2 F' U' B2 F' U D B' F' U R' F U D L2 R B2 D2 U2 B' F' L' U
21. L' B L2 F' B U D' L2 R2 B U' L' U2 D' L' B U2 L R B F2 L2 R D2 F'
22. D2 F2 D' F' L U2 D L U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D B R' L F2 L2 R' D L2
23. L' F' U' B D' R2 D B2 L2 R D L' D' R' D2 U2 R2 U2 D' L D2 B2 D F L2
24. F' D2 L2 D U' L U2 R U' B2 D' U R2 B D2 L' B L D' B' D2 L F' U2 L'
25. U' B D2 R2 U L2 D' F' D' U2 F2 U B' L' R U F' B' D' U L2 U L' D U'
26. R F2 U L B F U2 D' R' F U2 R' F' L U R2 L2 B U R' F' R2 F' U L2
27. D2 U2 R' D2 R L' F2 L' R2 D R2 U2 L' F' U2 D' F' L2 F' D L' D2 B U' D
28. U B' R2 B' L2 R' U2 F2 B' D B' R D B2 D F D R' D' F' R U' B' F U2
29. L' U2 L2 R2 B' R B' D' L F2 R' B' U' L' U' D' L' D2 U2 R' D' F L D2 R2
30. R' D B2 D2 U R2 D' U B2 L2 R2 U F' U' L2 F B R2 D R' F' D2 U R2 U
31. R2 F D F2 B2 U D R2 F2 U L R U B' D2 L' B U L2 F' R L2 D2 U' R'
32. D' U' R D L2 U D F2 U D' B2 D U' R2 F2 B' L D' L' B2 R2 B' D2 B2 R
33. L' R B2 U F2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 D2 U B U' D' F2 L' U' F2 U' B D' R2 F' R2
34. F R F D R B R2 D' L2 R2 B' D' U F' U' L F B2 D' F2 R' B R F D2
35. D' U2 R2 F U' R2 D' R' L' D2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D2 R F2 B U L R2 U' L2 F
36. D B' D2 B' F L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D L2 U D R' U D' F' L2 R2 F L B U' B'
37. B L2 B' F2 D' B' R2 F R' B D' R2 L F' U' F2 U' R' F' L2 F' L' B' D' U
38. D2 R' D U2 F L U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U' D2 R' D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' D L D2 F2
39. L R2 D2 U L B' U L2 F D2 F2 R' L F' B' D R2 D2 R U' F' U' L' D2 U
40. F' B2 R' D L' B2 R2 L' F2 U2 R2 F' B' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B U' R U2 D' L B
41. F' R U R' B U' R L2 D2 R2 B2 D' R' L B' U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 R D U B
42. D' U2 L2 R' B' U2 R' F2 D B U' B R2 B L2 F D L D U2 F U R B2 L'
43. F' U R L' D L U F D R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L R2 F D B2 L' B2 D2 B' U L'
44. R' B' R U R' L2 F L R2 U2 B2 D' L' U' L' B' F L' B2 L2 B L U' F B2
45. F U' D2 B F2 U' R' F' B' D2 U2 F R F' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' U B2 L D' U2
46. B' F' R U L2 B F' L' R U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D U' L D' F' D R B
47. F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F' R2 F2 R U2 B' R B L2 U2 F2 L D R2 U F2 R'
48. F' B2 D' B R' F' B' R' F U2 L D2 U L' B2 U F L B L R2 F R' U L2
49. U2 L' F2 L' D2 U B2 D2 B' D L2 U' F2 L B U' F L' D' B2 F2 U L' D B
50. B L U2 D R2 B2 L B2 U2 B L U R2 B' F2 U' B' L2 R' U2 D2 F2 D B' U2
51. B L' D2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U B2 R B' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 F D' L2 R
52. U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U F B L2 R' D' L D' F B L' R U' L2 B' F2 L2 U2
53. L2 U D' B2 R U2 L D' L2 B2 F' U L U2 R' L D2 B' L2 R2 D U2 B2 R F
54. D' U' F L2 F' D' L' B2 R2 F' B2 D2 B R B D F2 L D' F2 B2 U' R' B2 L2
55. D2 R' F' L' F' R' B F R' B2 L U2 F' R' U2 F' R D' F2 R' L B' L F U
56. D2 L2 D2 F D2 F B R2 L U' R2 U' L R F' D R2 B2 L D B2 D' B L U'
57. R F' D L2 U R L B L2 F D2 F' R' L U R D2 F L B F L2 U D F'
58. B2 F' U' L' R2 U' L B F' D' R2 F' L R B2 F R' U2 R2 F2 B2 D' L U B
59. B' D' R2 L' U D B' D2 L' D F L2 R U2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 R B L2 B' F' U2
60. R' F' U B2 R2 U B' R2 L' D' F2 U' B U' R' U' B2 R' B D' U' B2 F' U' R2
61. R' B' R' D L' D2 B L2 F' R B' D2 L' B' F2 U' L' R2 F' R' B R U' L2 B2
62. F' L2 F' U2 R F U D F' D L2 B2 R' L U R2 U2 D2 L R2 F R2 D' B2 F'
63. R' B' R F' R' D2 F2 R L B2 F2 D' L F2 D L' U D' R U B' U' F L' R'
64. F' B2 D' L2 D' U' B R' U' B' L F' D2 U2 R L' U F' R2 D' B' U D2 R' B
65. F2 D B' F2 L2 R F' R2 L U L' D B U2 F L2 F' U2 F' U F2 R2 L B D2
66. D' B L2 F2 U' R2 F U' D' L' U' F2 L R B' U' L' D' L R B U2 L' F' L'
67. D B2 F' R2 B' F2 R' D2 U F' U' L2 F L U' F2 U R F B2 R' L' F2 D' R
68. R' B' F D2 U B' R F' R B' R' D2 U' B' D' U2 L B' L2 D U F' R' B2 U'
69. L B L' F U2 D2 L R' F' B R' U' L F2 B' U B' L' F2 B2 R' U' D' B R'
70. R' B2 F L2 B2 U R' B' U' R2 U L D L2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 L2 U L' U' D' B'
71. L R F' L R F U D R L U2 L2 D2 L' F U F U' L D2 F' L U2 D2 R2
72. L' R' D L2 D L2 B' U R B R' D' F2 U' L' R U F D2 U2 B L' R U2 B'
73. D' U' R' B' R U D' F D2 R' D U R U2 D' B' R' D2 F U' D2 R F2 D2 F2
74. F' U F D L2 U R' B R' L2 B' R' L F' L B2 D B2 D R' D2 F' R2 B2 R2
75. R2 U R' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 B' U2 B F2 D' F2 B U B R F L' F2
76. B' D2 U' R D L R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B' D2 U' B' F R2 B F2 D' F' D R' F'
77. B F2 R' D U F2 U2 F2 B U2 B' R U L F2 R' U' B L' R2 F' L R B U
78. F2 R' B' D B' F R U' F' U' L B R2 U F' D' U F2 B D' U' F2 D' U2 F2
79. F' U R2 F2 U B F U F' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' L F B D F' D' B' R B2
80. L' U2 R' F2 U2 D' B' L U R B2 L D' U L' F' U B U' R2 L' U' R F R'
81. F' L B L2 B2 L' B L F' B2 D2 U R L D' F2 L2 F U B L' U D2 L R'
82. L' U' R F U D B2 L' B2 D2 L' F U L' F' L2 U' B F' R F2 D F' R' B2
83. R' F' L F' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F L' D' B' U L F U2 D F U2 L2 U2 D R2
84. U' D' R F2 U D R B' D L2 B U F' U D R' F2 D' R2 B D2 L2 B U D
85. U2 D L' U2 B' L2 D' L' U L' R' U' R U' L2 F U F U2 F D2 B D L U2
86. L2 D' U2 R U' F' B U B2 L' B2 D2 L2 B U R' L F L R2 D2 L' F2 D' R2
87. D' F2 B' L2 U' L' F2 B R' B L' D' B R F L2 R' U2 F' L' R2 B D2 B U2
88. F R D F2 U F U' R F' B' U2 D' F U2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B' F' D2 B L2 U
89. D' F2 B2 L' R' B2 L2 D U2 F L' U2 F2 B2 D B' D' R2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 L F'
90. D2 U R2 U D2 F D' R2 D2 L' R' U D2 R U2 R2 B' D R' D' F' U' B R F2
91. U' L2 U L2 D L' B2 L' B2 U' L2 F U R' F2 B' L' U L' B D' R' F D' B
92. R' L2 U' R2 U2 R' L F' U B D2 R' B2 F R2 D B' D B2 D2 L U B' D2 F2
93. L R2 U2 B2 F L B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 B R' U' B' R' B' U2 F B2 R2 U
94. U L' D L R B2 R2 F R D2 R U2 F' L2 B R' F' B D F L2 B2 D' U2 R
95. B F2 R F' U R' L D2 U' B L2 R' D U2 R' B L D2 L' B2 U L U2 D2 L'
96. R2 L' B' F2 L2 D' U' B2 D L' F2 L2 B' U B' U2 B F U' D2 B R' B' D' B'
97. F2 R2 B' D' R' U2 L' U2 R B' R' F2 B' U' R D R2 B' F2 U2 D' L' B' U D2
98. B' R' U L' F2 L D L B2 R F' U' L2 D F2 D2 R F U L2 B L R' B2 U'
99. L2 U2 L D2 B L' D L U R' D' U F' R' D2 L2 D2 B L' D L D2 F B' L
100. R' F2 R U' F2 R' U2 D' R2 D' F L2 R' U F2 U' L D2 L2 D L F' L D2 L2



Late again. School makes me forget things.
*
Results For Week 6*
1. Benyó-11.36
2. Sa967St-11.82
3. cyoubx-13.58
4. emolover-16.65
5. janelle-17.30
6. Selkie-22.91
7. Brian Kremer-29.92

*Extremely Belated Round 5 Results*
1. Sa967St-11.86
2. (X)-12.07
3. nascarjon-14.45
4. ben1996123-15.01
4. 5BLD-15.01
5. choza244-18.29
6. Deluchie-21.83
7. Selkie-23.08
8. Bilbo-27.51
9. Jaycee-29.30


----------



## Benyó (Aug 12, 2011)

round7
best: 7.96
worst: 17.16
best avg5: 9.63
best avg12: 10.73
avg100: 11.40


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 12, 2011)

Are there results for week 5 as well?
(I don't mean to sound pushy...)


----------



## Selkie (Aug 13, 2011)

*Round 7

Average: 22.46*

Relatively pleased, bolded is a pb ao12

20.47, 21.90, 23.68, 20.25, 19.75, 21.12, 20.75, 30.20, 23.06, 23.74, 21.37, 25.23, 23.68, 20.75, 23.51, 19.33, 25.26, 19.15, 20.78, 21.66, 31.26, 23.44, 21.54, 30.35, 21.48, 24.29, 22.66, 20.83, 23.31, *20.75, 24.58, 22.06, 21.94, 17.35, 24.92, 20.22, 19.95, 20.50, 16.39, 21.01, 19.61*, 24.20, 21.80, 23.66, 24.14, 21.52, 33.00, 23.43, 21.69, 20.59, 28.58, 22.74, 19.24, 19.12, 25.59, 26.50, 18.40, 21.80, 22.39, 21.22, 21.72, 25.89, 24.84, 20.12, 23.59, 17.17, 22.58, 19.92, 21.95, 24.01, 25.20, 20.49, 25.49, 24.69, 24.96, 21.21, 22.00, 26.38, 18.98, 19.98, 20.57, 23.01, 18.78, 19.30, 22.43, 23.28, 26.25, 25.32, 25.15, 24.41, 21.57, 26.26, 19.60, 18.48, 27.27, 21.10, 20.09, 20.01, 23.50, 19.49

number of times: 100/100
best time: 16.39
worst time: 33.00

current avg5: 20.40 (σ = 0.49)
best avg5: 19.85 (σ = 0.66)

current avg12: 22.12 (σ = 2.38)
best avg12: 20.80 (σ = 1.78)

current avg100: 22.46 (σ = 2.75)
best avg100: 22.46 (σ = 2.75)

session avg: 22.46 (σ = 2.75)
session mean: 22.51


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

Round 5 Results Finally Added.


----------



## Brest (Aug 17, 2011)

*Round 7*

Mean: 20.68
Standard deviation: 2.65
Best Time: 14.52
Worst Time: 28.22

Best average of 5: 17.80
40-44 - 14.96 19.93 18.51 (20.79) (14.52)

Best average of 12: 18.89
40-51 - 14.96 19.93 18.51 20.79 (14.52) (25.71) 17.74 20.57 16.73 20.27 20.39 18.99



Spoiler



1. 24.16 U' D' F2 L2 R' U' D B2 F L' U B F2 U' D' B' F2 D F' B R B' F' U' L2
2. 23.36 L2 R2 F' D2 R U F B R F2 L' B2 U' D2 B' F U L F' D R2 D F U D'
3. 23.21 F2 D L2 U2 F' B D R' B' F' U' L B' F' D2 U R L U' B D' R' U F B2
4. 21.41 U2 D2 L' B2 D' L R D F U' L B2 L R F L2 B2 F D2 F U' F' L2 B' D
5. 21.20 R' B2 L' F2 D' U B D2 U' F2 R B F2 R2 D L R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' D2 R2 B2
6. 21.01 R D2 U' L2 U D L2 U' L' U' L' F2 R U' R' L' U' D B R B F' U2 D B2
7. 19.90 F' D L U' R U R F R2 U L R D L2 F D2 F' U L B2 L2 D' R2 L B2
8. 20.79 U R2 F R D2 R' U' D R' F2 U' L' B' U D' R B' D2 L R U' L D2 L B'
9. 23.23 L' F2 D' U L' B F2 D2 B L' R' F L U' F' D2 L' R B D2 F2 L' F' B D2
10. 24.91 F' R F L' D2 L2 D U B R F' L2 F2 U' B D2 U2 B U2 B L' R F' U2 L2
11. 18.23 D2 U2 F U D B U2 L D2 L2 B2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' L R2 F L' U2 D R' U' F2
12. 21.56 U' F B L B2 F' L' F' U' R2 B2 L D' B2 L' R2 U B2 D U2 F2 D2 B' R' U
13. 17.64 L' D F2 L' F' B' U2 F' D2 U R' U F2 D' R L' B' L2 R2 F2 U' B U2 L' U'
14. 24.39 R2 L U2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 R U D2 F U' L D' L' R' D' L' U R2 D R' L' D
15. 17.06 U' D2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 B F' U' B F' L B D' R D' B2 F2 R2 L F
16. 18.47 L2 F L2 U2 F B' U L2 U2 D F U2 D' F D2 U' R2 L2 F' D2 L' F R' U' R'
17. 20.68 L2 F L' D F2 L B' U' B2 D' R' U2 L2 U2 F R2 L F' U F' D B2 U' R F2
18. 16.54 R U' B2 D2 F' L R' F B' U' L2 F2 L' U B2 R B2 R' L2 B2 R D F R F
19. 22.75 U2 B2 R L2 B' D' U' B2 D B U2 B' D2 F R L U' R' D U L F D2 R F
20. 21.40 U D2 R2 F' U' B2 F' U D B' F' U R' F U D L2 R B2 D2 U2 B' F' L' U
21. 22.52 L' B L2 F' B U D' L2 R2 B U' L' U2 D' L' B U2 L R B F2 L2 R D2 F'
22. 18.31 D2 F2 D' F' L U2 D L U R2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F L2 D B R' L F2 L2 R' D L2
23. 21.20 L' F' U' B D' R2 D B2 L2 R D L' D' R' D2 U2 R2 U2 D' L D2 B2 D F L2
24. 19.08 F' D2 L2 D U' L U2 R U' B2 D' U R2 B D2 L' B L D' B' D2 L F' U2 L'
25. 24.71 U' B D2 R2 U L2 D' F' D' U2 F2 U B' L' R U F' B' D' U L2 U L' D U'
26. 23.36 R F2 U L B F U2 D' R' F U2 R' F' L U R2 L2 B U R' F' R2 F' U L2
27. 20.87 D2 U2 R' D2 R L' F2 L' R2 D R2 U2 L' F' U2 D' F' L2 F' D L' D2 B U' D
28. 22.17 U B' R2 B' L2 R' U2 F2 B' D B' R D B2 D F D R' D' F' R U' B' F U2
29. 22.07 L' U2 L2 R2 B' R B' D' L F2 R' B' U' L' U' D' L' D2 U2 R' D' F L D2 R2
30. 18.02 R' D B2 D2 U R2 D' U B2 L2 R2 U F' U' L2 F B R2 D R' F' D2 U R2 U
31. 18.39 R2 F D F2 B2 U D R2 F2 U L R U B' D2 L' B U L2 F' R L2 D2 U' R'
32. 17.36 D' U' R D L2 U D F2 U D' B2 D U' R2 F2 B' L D' L' B2 R2 B' D2 B2 R
33. 20.79 L' R B2 U F2 B2 R2 U' D2 F2 D2 U B U' D' F2 L' U' F2 U' B D' R2 F' R2
34. 17.09 F R F D R B R2 D' L2 R2 B' D' U F' U' L F B2 D' F2 R' B R F D2
35. 19.05 D' U2 R2 F U' R2 D' R' L' D2 R2 F2 U F2 L' D2 R F2 B U L R2 U' L2 F
36. 21.14 D B' D2 B' F L2 U2 F' U2 R2 D L2 U D R' U D' F' L2 R2 F L B U' B'
37. 21.84 B L2 B' F2 D' B' R2 F R' B D' R2 L F' U' F2 U' R' F' L2 F' L' B' D' U
38. 19.91 D2 R' D U2 F L U2 F2 B2 L2 F2 U' D2 R' D' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' U' D L D2 F2
39. 23.39 L R2 D2 U L B' U L2 F D2 F2 R' L F' B' D R2 D2 R U' F' U' L' D2 U
40. 14.96 F' B2 R' D L' B2 R2 L' F2 U2 R2 F' B' R2 D R2 U2 R2 B U' R U2 D' L B
41. 19.93 F' R U R' B U' R L2 D2 R2 B2 D' R' L B' U' L2 R2 D' U' F2 R D U B
42. 18.51 D' U2 L2 R' B' U2 R' F2 D B U' B R2 B L2 F D L D U2 F U R B2 L'
43. 20.79 F' U R L' D L U F D R2 U' B2 F2 U2 L R2 F D B2 L' B2 D2 B' U L'
44. 14.52 R' B' R U R' L2 F L R2 U2 B2 D' L' U' L' B' F L' B2 L2 B L U' F B2
45. 25.71 F U' D2 B F2 U' R' F' B' D2 U2 F R F' B2 U2 F2 D' L2 R' U B2 L D' U2
46. 17.74 B' F' R U L2 B F' L' R U2 D2 L2 F' D2 B' R2 F2 D U' L D' F' D R B
47. 20.57 F2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 F' R2 F2 R U2 B' R B L2 U2 F2 L D R2 U F2 R'
48. 16.73 F' B2 D' B R' F' B' R' F U2 L D2 U L' B2 U F L B L R2 F R' U L2
49. 20.27 U2 L' F2 L' D2 U B2 D2 B' D L2 U' F2 L B U' F L' D' B2 F2 U L' D B
50. 20.39 B L U2 D R2 B2 L B2 U2 B L U R2 B' F2 U' B' L2 R' U2 D2 F2 D B' U2
51. 18.99 B L' D2 U2 F2 R' U' F2 U B2 R B' D2 F' L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 D R2 F D' L2 R
52. 21.26 U' F2 U' B2 L2 F2 B2 U F B L2 R' D' L D' F B L' R U' L2 B' F2 L2 U2
53. 18.22 L2 U D' B2 R U2 L D' L2 B2 F' U L U2 R' L D2 B' L2 R2 D U2 B2 R F
54. 25.24 D' U' F L2 F' D' L' B2 R2 F' B2 D2 B R B D F2 L D' F2 B2 U' R' B2 L2
55. 19.44 D2 R' F' L' F' R' B F R' B2 L U2 F' R' U2 F' R D' F2 R' L B' L F U
56. 23.62 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F B R2 L U' R2 U' L R F' D R2 B2 L D B2 D' B L U'
57. 18.67 R F' D L2 U R L B L2 F D2 F' R' L U R D2 F L B F L2 U D F'
58. 22.40 B2 F' U' L' R2 U' L B F' D' R2 F' L R B2 F R' U2 R2 F2 B2 D' L U B
59. 21.58 B' D' R2 L' U D B' D2 L' D F L2 R U2 D2 F2 R2 U L2 R B L2 B' F' U2
60. 20.15 R' F' U B2 R2 U B' R2 L' D' F2 U' B U' R' U' B2 R' B D' U' B2 F' U' R2
61. 17.87 R' B' R' D L' D2 B L2 F' R B' D2 L' B' F2 U' L' R2 F' R' B R U' L2 B2
62. 19.49 F' L2 F' U2 R F U D F' D L2 B2 R' L U R2 U2 D2 L R2 F R2 D' B2 F'
63. 25.35 R' B' R F' R' D2 F2 R L B2 F2 D' L F2 D L' U D' R U B' U' F L' R'
64. 17.10 F' B2 D' L2 D' U' B R' U' B' L F' D2 U2 R L' U F' R2 D' B' U D2 R' B
65. 20.41 F2 D B' F2 L2 R F' R2 L U L' D B U2 F L2 F' U2 F' U F2 R2 L B D2
66. 27.09 D' B L2 F2 U' R2 F U' D' L' U' F2 L R B' U' L' D' L R B U2 L' F' L'
67. 17.24 D B2 F' R2 B' F2 R' D2 U F' U' L2 F L U' F2 U R F B2 R' L' F2 D' R
68. 19.39 R' B' F D2 U B' R F' R B' R' D2 U' B' D' U2 L B' L2 D U F' R' B2 U'
69. 18.89 L B L' F U2 D2 L R' F' B R' U' L F2 B' U B' L' F2 B2 R' U' D' B R'
70. 16.73 R' B2 F L2 B2 U R' B' U' R2 U L D L2 B2 U' D2 L2 B2 L2 U L' U' D' B'
71. 22.72 L R F' L R F U D R L U2 L2 D2 L' F U F U' L D2 F' L U2 D2 R2
72. 21.69 L' R' D L2 D L2 B' U R B R' D' F2 U' L' R U F D2 U2 B L' R U2 B'
73. 20.98 D' U' R' B' R U D' F D2 R' D U R U2 D' B' R' D2 F U' D2 R F2 D2 F2
74. 18.89 F' U F D L2 U R' B R' L2 B' R' L F' L B2 D B2 D R' D2 F' R2 B2 R2
75. 20.47 R2 U R' F2 D2 L' B2 D2 F' L2 R2 F2 B' U2 B F2 D' F2 B U B R F L' F2
76. 17.45 B' D2 U' R D L R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R B' D2 U' B' F R2 B F2 D' F' D R' F'
77. 21.66 B F2 R' D U F2 U2 F2 B U2 B' R U L F2 R' U' B L' R2 F' L R B U
78. 22.82 F2 R' B' D B' F R U' F' U' L B R2 U F' D' U F2 B D' U' F2 D' U2 F2
79. 15.16 F' U R2 F2 U B F U F' U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F' U' L F B D F' D' B' R B2
80. 21.29 L' U2 R' F2 U2 D' B' L U R B2 L D' U L' F' U B U' R2 L' U' R F R'
81. 25.05 F' L B L2 B2 L' B L F' B2 D2 U R L D' F2 L2 F U B L' U D2 L R'
82. 20.32 L' U' R F U D B2 L' B2 D2 L' F U L' F' L2 U' B F' R F2 D F' R' B2
83. 21.54 R' F' L F' D2 R2 F2 U' L2 B2 F L' D' B' U L F U2 D F U2 L2 U2 D R2
84. 23.95 U' D' R F2 U D R B' D L2 B U F' U D R' F2 D' R2 B D2 L2 B U D
85. 21.40 U2 D L' U2 B' L2 D' L' U L' R' U' R U' L2 F U F U2 F D2 B D L U2
86. 19.84 L2 D' U2 R U' F' B U B2 L' B2 D2 L2 B U R' L F L R2 D2 L' F2 D' R2
87. 21.58 D' F2 B' L2 U' L' F2 B R' B L' D' B R F L2 R' U2 F' L' R2 B D2 B U2
88. 20.00 F R D F2 U F U' R F' B' U2 D' F U2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 B' F' D2 B L2 U
89. 19.12 D' F2 B2 L' R' B2 L2 D U2 F L' U2 F2 B2 D B' D' R2 L' F2 L' F2 B2 L F'
90. 22.63 D2 U R2 U D2 F D' R2 D2 L' R' U D2 R U2 R2 B' D R' D' F' U' B R F2
91. 20.31 U' L2 U L2 D L' B2 L' B2 U' L2 F U R' F2 B' L' U L' B D' R' F D' B
92. 28.22 R' L2 U' R2 U2 R' L F' U B D2 R' B2 F R2 D B' D B2 D2 L U B' D2 F2
93. 23.16 L R2 U2 B2 F L B2 D' F2 D' F2 D' R2 L2 B R' U' B' R' B' U2 F B2 R2 U
94. 22.31 U L' D L R B2 R2 F R D2 R U2 F' L2 B R' F' B D F L2 B2 D' U2 R
95. 18.63 B F2 R F' U R' L D2 U' B L2 R' D U2 R' B L D2 L' B2 U L U2 D2 L'
96. 22.80 R2 L' B' F2 L2 D' U' B2 D L' F2 L2 B' U B' U2 B F U' D2 B R' B' D' B'
97. 15.86 F2 R2 B' D' R' U2 L' U2 R B' R' F2 B' U' R D R2 B' F2 U2 D' L' B' U D2
98. 20.88 B' R' U L' F2 L D L B2 R F' U' L2 D F2 D2 R F U L2 B L R' B2 U'
99. 21.26 L2 U2 L D2 B L' D L U R' D' U F' R' D2 L2 D2 B L' D L D2 F B' L
100. 23.22 R' F2 R U' F2 R' U2 D' R2 D' F L2 R' U F2 U' L D2 L2 D L F' L D2 L2


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Week 7 Results!*
1. Benyó-11.40
2. Brest-20.68
3. Selkie-22.36

*Week 8 Scrambles!*


Spoiler



1. B2 R' F2 L' F2 B2 U B2 D F' U2 L R B' F U F2 D2 B U2 D' F' U D' B2
2. F D' R F' L' B L' B' L2 R2 F L U B R2 L' D' U F' D L2 B U D' B2
3. U2 L' U2 L' F2 L2 F2 R' F' L' U2 B2 U F D' R' U' L U F' U B D' B L
4. D' U L U' R' F' R2 L2 F2 U L B' F' D2 B F D2 U F2 B L' B2 U' F L
5. F2 B2 R2 L2 B R' D' L2 U D2 F R' B D L F L F B' L D' F' U2 R2 D2
6. R' U2 L2 B2 L' R F2 R2 B2 F D' B2 U R B2 R2 L' U' B2 F' L2 U' R2 B2 R'
7. B2 R2 U2 F B2 R' B2 U' R2 B' F' R2 B' R2 D F D L U D2 F2 L2 B F L'
8. R2 B' U D F' B2 R2 U F U2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' B D2 F' L2 F2 U B' D R U2
9. U F' B D2 U2 L D' R' B' U' L' U2 D2 F' R L F' D R2 B F' D2 F L B'
10. L D U2 R2 D2 F B2 L' B F' D2 L2 D' B U' L' F2 L' B2 U2 L F' L R U'
11. L2 F2 D U B2 R L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F' D2 R' L' D R D2 U F R D B U' F'
12. R2 U' D' R' F D2 L' R' U' F B' D' L2 R' U L' F2 L2 D2 U F2 U' B D2 F
13. B' U2 L R B2 D2 B F' L2 R' F2 R' F B2 U2 L2 R D' U F' L2 F D2 B2 U
14. B2 D' B' R2 U2 D2 F2 U2 D B' L F B2 R B2 F2 L' B F2 L R' B U2 F' R2
15. B2 U F' D' L' R U' L' B U D L B F2 R U' F2 U2 R F' B2 R2 D' U' F2
16. F L U2 F' B2 L R D2 L2 R B2 L' R2 D L B2 D' L2 U2 B U' B2 F' D' R2
17. L2 F2 L D L' F B D' F R D L U' R B2 L' R2 B2 F R F D' R D2 R
18. D2 B U F2 R' F2 U2 R F2 D B F2 D2 F' D2 L F2 R2 B2 L' D2 F' B' D2 F'
19. F2 U' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 U' F' B' U2 F' R' U2 R D F R' L' D F L' R2 U' L
20. L B2 D2 R' L2 B' L2 F' U2 F R' D' B' R D2 B F2 R' B' F U2 F2 L' B R
21. L' F2 D' L' D' L' U' L' R2 B' F2 L' F2 D2 L B D' F2 R2 F' R U' B' F2 L
22. D2 F B' U L' U L' D U' B2 D2 L' R' U' D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 B' R' L U2 F
23. F2 D R L2 F2 R B2 F2 L' U L B2 R L' B2 L D2 F L B2 U D B2 L R
24. D2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' R' D U2 L' B2 R D2 F' D B2 U2 D2 B2 R D' U' B' F' R'
25. U B R2 D' R' L F2 R' L' B2 U2 B D2 B L U2 L2 U B' R' D' L' B2 U D'
26. L F' R L' U2 F D' F D2 F' L' B D' U L2 U' L' D2 B2 D' F2 L' U' L2 U2
27. R B2 D L' U2 B F' D2 R' U R' L B2 F R2 D2 L' D' U' B' U' F B2 R B2
28. U L' D' B2 L2 B2 D2 F' D2 U' L2 D F2 R D' U2 B2 U2 L2 F' D' U2 R' L B2
29. F2 L2 F' L' B' R' L B' U' D' B U' R L' D2 B2 R2 U2 L' D2 B2 U' R U2 L2
30. R U2 R2 B L' B2 R' U2 L' F2 L' B U R B' F R' F2 U F R2 U D B2 D
31. D2 U2 B' U R U2 F L' R B U' B' F' U2 R2 F L' R U2 D L' D' B L2 U'
32. B2 R' L B2 R2 U D B' D' B R D2 F' B' R' F2 U B2 R L U' R' L B R'
33. D' U F U L2 R2 B2 R2 U' R U R U2 F' L R' D2 R2 F2 B2 L' U B' U D
34. U' F B' U2 D R2 F R L' D2 U L2 B U2 R' B' U L' U2 F U2 R B' F2 D2
35. F2 R' U L' B' R F L D2 L D' R' B2 F2 U' L2 B2 D2 L F' B' D2 B' F2 U
36. U' L F B L F' L2 D L2 D2 L F B2 U2 B R2 D' F2 B U2 F U D2 L2 D2
37. D2 F2 B2 R F D R' F2 L F2 R B2 F L' R U2 R2 B' R' F B' R F' R' L2
38. F' D L D' U' B F D' F2 L2 D L' F2 D2 L B2 F2 U2 L' R2 D' L' F L2 F
39. L F' B D' B' L' U R' B2 D U R' U' B R' B F2 D2 F' L' B R2 U2 R U
40. U' D2 B F' U2 L' B R L2 B2 F' R2 L D2 R F D2 F R2 U' F U2 L' U' L'
41. B' F' D2 U' R' U2 L2 F2 B' U' L R2 F2 D2 R' D2 B' R2 D' L' F2 U2 F U' R
42. R' B' L' D2 F U2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 F D' F' B L2 D U B' U2 F R2 L B R'
43. D' U R D' R' F B' R D L R D2 U F' R' L F U' B U2 F' R' L' D R'
44. L2 R2 F2 R2 B F2 R B R2 B D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 F' R' D2 L' R2 D' B2
45. U2 D' F2 U2 L2 R D2 B L' R U' F L U D B' L B' L D2 L' B U' D B
46. U' B' U L U' D L2 D2 R2 L2 U2 L2 F2 B' D2 U B R' B U' F D' B L2 D
47. F2 B D2 B' D2 R' L2 U L D2 F2 B' U' F2 U F' B R' B2 F' U D2 L2 U2 R
48. L B2 D2 L' R F D2 U' L B' L D L U B D2 L B2 F U' D' L' D' L' D
49. U2 F2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F R B U' D R' F L2 R2 F' D' L' U' F' B2 L' F
50. B R U2 B' L B' U' F2 B R F' B2 U2 R D2 U2 R B2 D2 U2 R D' U2 R' L
51. D' R B L B' U F B' U2 B2 R U2 R2 D R2 D' F2 D' U F B' U2 L' D' F
52. U' D2 L2 B U B2 L2 D2 L' D2 R D' R D2 F R2 L' D' F' U R L U2 F2 U'
53. D2 B2 R2 F' U' F2 L' R2 D' R L D2 B2 L' D L U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F D2 R
54. R U2 B' F' R' U D' B' U' R' F2 L B F U' F R' F' R2 D F' R U' D2 F
55. B2 R' D2 L B2 F' D2 B' L U B' R2 D B' R2 U D B D2 B' L2 D2 F' R' L2
56. B D L' R2 U B R B2 D R' U2 L U' F' D' U' F2 B2 D F' B D B D' R'
57. D2 U2 R' D' U' F D' B2 L2 B F' R2 F U D B L D' F' D2 L2 U D2 L2 D
58. D2 U2 F D2 U' F' R F' D2 R F U F2 U B2 L' B2 F' D F2 D' B U B' U2
59. R2 D2 B D2 U' F2 R' F2 U L F2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' U B F2 R2 F2 B' L F L2
60. B U' L2 D L' F' L U' B F R B' D' R' U2 R' L2 F' B R' D' R' F2 L' F2
61. R' U2 R F' L2 B' R2 L2 D2 R' L F2 B2 U' B' L F' L2 R F L' U2 L2 U R2
62. R U2 B' F2 D' R B' F' R F D' B' D2 L' F L' R2 U2 D' R2 L2 F B' R' D2
63. B U' D2 F' U2 B U2 B L2 D2 R L2 U2 F2 L U B2 F' L F' R' F' U L F
64. U B' D' R' F2 U R D B U2 F B R' U' L' B D' U L2 F2 D2 B2 R U' D
65. B2 R' B R' U R' U' B F U L' D2 L' B D' F2 L B D2 R F L D2 R2 L
66. B2 D R' L' F L2 F' R F' B2 R' U R' L D' U' R U2 B D' R' F' L' F U
67. L2 U2 L2 F U D' R2 L2 B2 U' R2 L U' R' D' R F' B U' L R2 B L2 B2 L
68. B D2 L2 R' F2 U L' R2 B2 D F D' R' D U' L D' B' D' L' F B2 R' B' D2
69. B D U' F' B L2 B2 F L' B' U' D' F2 B' L D F' R' L' U D' R' D' R' D
70. B D' F R2 L2 F' R B F' D2 B R2 U' B U' R L2 D2 R2 D F' B' U2 B' U2
71. B' R2 F D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 U' B2 L' B U2 B' F2 L' B2 U2 D2 F' U F D B2 R
72. R2 D' L2 B R' B2 U' F B2 L2 F B' D' F2 B' L' F2 B2 L' R' U2 L2 R' D' U
73. F' R D' R2 L' D F' L' R' U' R2 L2 D' B' D2 F' D L2 F L2 B R2 U L2 U2
74. R F' L R D2 F' D L2 U' F2 R D R B L F2 U' F2 L' B D U2 F R F
75. B2 L U R' L2 B' U' R' D2 F2 U L2 F' L D B' U2 R' D2 R2 U' B2 D U F'
76. D2 L F2 L F U2 B' D' R L F' L R' F2 R2 U D' F R2 F D L' R2 F' U
77. L R U' L R B L2 R2 B L2 F2 U R2 F2 L U' B2 U B' R' L' B F L2 R2
78. L2 U2 B' U2 B2 R L U' R2 U' L2 U2 F L F B' U R' B' L B R2 L' B2 L
79. B' L' R2 B R2 U' D2 B2 L' D' F2 U' B R2 D L2 B R2 U' B' U' F2 U' F R'
80. L2 U L2 U D L R2 D F R2 F' D F D2 B L' F2 B2 D' B2 U' B2 D' F2 B'
81. R2 B2 R2 D2 B L' U D R' U B L' F' B' R F L2 B D2 F' R2 D B U D2
82. F' L' U2 B R2 F' B2 D' L' R' D2 U R2 L D' U2 R B R2 F' R' F B' R' U2
83. R2 L' F2 L2 D U B2 U' R D' L2 D' F U R F B' D L' F2 D F2 U' D2 R
84. L2 U' F2 R L D2 U2 L B L' F' R' B2 D' B2 F R B F D' B F2 R F' B2
85. U2 D' F' R2 B2 D' F2 B' U2 F R L' D2 B' U' D2 R L2 D2 B' L' R U2 B2 R'
86. F L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 R' U F' R U D2 L U L U F R2 F' L2 B2 F2
87. F' R2 D2 L2 F B2 R' U D B2 R' U D F2 U' R' L B' U' F2 D' U F' D R2
88. U' B2 U R L U D R' U L2 F' R F' B' D U' L2 R2 D F L2 F2 B D' R'
89. F2 L' U R' F B D F2 R' F' D B F2 D F2 D R' F' U2 B2 D2 F' L' F' D
90. B2 L R2 B F2 L B' L2 B' F U2 L R2 B2 D B R' L2 U' R2 D2 R' D' F' L
91. D2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 U F2 U' L' F2 L B F' R2 L2 B' D2 L2 U L' R2 D
92. F2 U D L2 B' U R2 D U' L2 R' D R2 D U F D' F2 L U F2 U' L2 F D2
93. F2 L2 F' B' L F R' U' B F' D2 F U' F' B' D R2 D' R2 F2 L2 B' D' U2 B2
94. U' L2 R' D' B R D2 L B2 R F2 R2 D' F' U2 L' D F' R L' U2 D' B' F L2
95. U F' B R2 L U2 F2 L' U2 R2 L' D B' L D2 F' U' L' D' R2 F2 R U2 L' D'
96. F R' F' D F' R L U R L2 D' F' B' D F B2 D2 R2 U L B F D2 F U'
97. R F' D' R B' F2 R F2 U2 F2 U' R' B' R2 U F R' B R' F' L' D2 B' U D2
98. B L2 D2 F L' U2 F2 L2 R' U B2 U B2 F' R D2 L' D' L' D2 R' F' B2 U2 R'
99. D' U2 R2 F' L F' L2 U' D R D2 L' B2 D2 L B' F2 L U' F D2 R' U D' B2
100. U L2 U' D F' B' L' D' L F' D' B' U' B' F2 R2 U F' R2 L F' L F' U2 R'



Late entries for Week 7 will be accepted.


----------



## lordblendi (Aug 18, 2011)

week 8:
Cubes Solved: 100/100
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 20.75
Standard Deviation: 3.06
Best Time: 15.27
Worst Time: 37.66

best avg5:
Average: 17.83
Standard Deviation: 1.06
Best Time: 15.88
Worst Time: 20.63


best avg12:
Average: 18.81
Standard Deviation: 1.62
Best Time: 15.88
Worst Time: 21.33


----------



## Benyó (Aug 19, 2011)

round8
best: 8.24
worst: 15.25
best avg5: 9.74
best avg12: 9.93
avg100: 11.10


----------



## Selkie (Aug 20, 2011)

*Round 8

Average: 22.25*

Slowly edging towards sub 20 but at times it feels sooooo slow! This one looked like it could be sub 22 but fell apart a bit in last 1/3.

22.43, 27.18, 21.73, 19.62, 23.53, 26.38, 28.52, 23.21, 18.06, 20.19, 22.70, 20.54, 21.39, 23.62, 18.87, 24.86, 16.47, 21.24, 22.80, 22.81, 28.59, 22.52, 21.21, 18.50, 22.39, 20.28, 21.67, 22.83, 17.59, 22.91, 18.66, 21.50, 20.31, 22.09, 21.38, 30.59, 20.76, 22.04, 22.56, 19.98, 21.85, 24.81, 23.40, 25.23, 23.21, 27.21, 21.31, 23.12, 19.59, 22.08, 21.89, 22.07, 21.14, 18.40, 22.02, 20.20, 20.69, 22.80, 20.72, 21.47, 20.73, 20.73, 25.43, 15.96, 21.59, 28.62, 23.80, 19.91, 24.72, 20.88, 22.17, 22.75, 23.84, 23.55, 23.44, 20.59, 21.08, 18.79, 23.81, 24.83, 21.64, 19.94, 23.92, 23.76, 26.86, 31.45, 20.91, 18.76, 24.26, 25.05, 17.49, 24.24, 20.09, 23.69, 19.36, 23.89, 21.24, 23.66, 21.44, 21.26

number of times: 100/100
best time: 15.96
worst time: 31.45

current avg5: 22.12 (σ = 1.09)
best avg5: 20.16 (σ = 1.16)

current avg12: 22.31 (σ = 1.74)
best avg12: 20.89 (σ = 1.10)

current avg100: 22.25 (σ = 2.55)
best avg100: 22.25 (σ = 2.55)

session avg: 22.25 (σ = 2.55)
session mean: 22.28


----------



## michaelfivez (Aug 29, 2011)

Round 8:
I did this in one sitting:


*Mean of 100: 23,24*
Standard deviation: 2,46
Best: 16,00 (yay) PLL-skip
Worst: 29,58 (yay no sup 30)

Best Ao12: 21,73



Spoiler



18,56
22,19
23,27
21,43
21,11
16,00
20,30
22,97
26,97
25,46
20,21
21,77



Best Ao5: 20,64



Spoiler



20,65
19,50
23,47
20,72
20,55







Spoiler



26,00
23,03
22,19
21,97
22,08
20,78
24,80
22,71
22,43
25,25
22,71
24,19
19,80
23,18
25,34
23,44
20,84
20,55
27,93
25,38
23,25
21,59
24,05
22,86
25,41
25,22
21,03
25,02
24,02
24,69
27,15
23,13
17,75
20,78
27,69
22,96
24,28
20,65
19,50
23,47
20,72
20,55
24,21
20,25
24,30
22,83
23,43
29,58
24,59
24,84
21,55
26,33
21,93
27,06
19,88
22,86
25,19
23,13
24,61
29,02
21,13
24,88
18,56
22,19
23,27
21,43
21,11
16,00
20,30
22,97
26,97
25,46
20,21
21,77
25,16
23,93
24,90
24,38
21,21
24,28
24,94
25,94
25,05
23,28
24,77
24,15
21,91
27,94
20,72
24,03
21,38
20,06
28,02
24,18
21,09
19,78
23,30
24,30
19,47
23,38


----------



## janelle (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 8*
stats:
best time: 12.43
worst time: 21.78
best avg5: 14.93 (σ = 0.85)
best avg12: 15.76 (σ = 1.12)
current avg100: *16.63 *(σ = 1.57)
session mean: 16.68


Spoiler



16.83, 16.01, 15.61, 15.02, 17.36, (21.76), 15.93, 17.55, 14.33, 15.32, 19.77, 17.43, 17.18, (13.21[xcross]), 17.11, 17.27, (20.45), 17.87, 17.90, 14.50, 18.74, 14.95[oll skip], 16.74, (12.43[fullstep]), 16.86, 18.15, 15.43, 14.03, (13.43), 16.56, 18.22, 16.46, 15.64, 16.49, 17.79, 17.18, 14.78, 18.05, 16.36, 18.29[epll skip], 15.96, 16.84, 18.34, 15.69, 17.42, 18.86, 18.60, 16.62, 18.12, 18.78, 14.76, 17.00, 17.04, 15.88, 14.68, (21.78), 14.28, 16.51, 15.97, 17.54, 13.63, 14.21, 15.81, 15.65, 17.69, 17.09, 16.17, 14.71, (21.40[messed up f2l]), 18.08, 14.03, 17.47, (21.27), 20.24, 16.35, 16.52, 16.06, 14.50, 19.54, 14.63, 17.54, 14.38, 16.28, 17.52, 16.06, (12.63[fullstep]), 18.58, 15.60, 19.85, 18.07, 18.79, 14.02[pll skip], 15.06, 16.90, 15.71, (13.37[pll skip]), 17.24, 13.94, 19.90, 16.25


----------



## Brest (Aug 31, 2011)

*Round 8*

Mean: 19.81
Average: 19.81
Best Time: 13.27
Median: 19.39
Worst Time: 26.39
Standard deviation: 2.93


Spoiler



Best average of 5: 17.28
54-58 - 16.97 (20.99) (14.03) 16.93 17.94

Best average of 12: 18.20
54-65 - 16.97 20.99 (14.03) 16.93 17.94 19.48 17.58 17.78 21.95 (22.72) 16.55 15.79

15.61, 19.12, 17.95, 17.83, 22.45, 17.53, 21.36, 13.27, 18.19, 25.97, 18.07, 24.23, 21.47, 15.62, 17.17, 20.42, 25.26, 16.94, 18.20, 22.17, 25.79, 19.17, 18.93, 17.15, 23.43, 20.40, 18.01, 20.41, 16.55, 20.35, 18.78, 22.73, 19.33, 21.07, 25.69, 19.43, 21.67, 19.39, 26.39, 20.28, 22.00, 21.53, 24.16, 18.47, 17.30, 23.76, 18.63, 24.04, 15.30, 20.66, 19.77, 19.11, 18.40, 18.23, 16.97, 20.99, 14.03, 16.93, 17.94, 19.48, 17.58, 17.78, 21.95, 22.72, 16.55, 15.79, 19.24, 25.68, 21.88, 18.98, 17.43, 21.18, 23.19, 16.16, 16.06, 18.27, 24.48, 21.63, 15.03, 21.56, 19.78, 25.71, 19.65, 18.12, 19.08, 19.46, 20.30, 24.12, 19.14, 14.33, 23.82, 16.71, 22.64, 20.87, 18.50, 19.15, 16.65, 21.00, 17.56, 19.71


----------



## kprox1994 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Round 8 Results!*
1. Benyó-11.10
2. janelle-16.63
3. Brest-19.81
4. lordblendi-20.75
5. Selkie-22.25
6. michaelfivez-23.24

It will now be every 2 weeks since Summer is coming to an end.
*
Round 9 Scrambles!*


Spoiler



1. B2 F' D R' F D R2 B U2 D2 F L D' U2 L D R2 F U B U' D' L R2 F'
2. F D F U R' F' B' L R D2 L2 D' R' F' B2 R U2 R' U' F2 L2 F2 L' R' B2
3. R U2 R2 B L' R B L' U' F U D2 L' D2 F' B D' U' F2 U2 B2 L2 F B U
4. U2 F' B2 U' L' D2 L' F2 U D' R' D' B' R D' R' F L B2 L' D2 U2 F' D R2
5. L' F R' L B' F2 L F D' F U2 D L' U R' U' L2 R' U' R' B D R2 B' U'
6. R2 D L R' U2 R' D2 U' R2 F' D' F2 R U L' F L2 D L B D' F U L' U'
7. R2 D2 R' F' B' R' F' D2 B2 R L B U L' B D B L B2 L R2 U' R2 L' F'
8. R D U' R' F2 R' U L2 U F' B' R2 U' L R2 U2 F' L F' D' F' U B' F' U'
9. L B F L D' R F' R' B F U2 L' B2 F2 D' R' D2 B R' U D' F' L2 D' B
10. L' B D2 L2 F R' F2 R2 F' D2 U F2 L R D B' D' B' D2 L2 B' D2 L' B R'
11. L' D2 R' F2 B U2 L' D' B R2 U' B F' D2 B2 R2 L U F2 D2 U F L D' L2
12. U' B2 U' D R' U' F2 B2 L' F' R B F R2 L' B2 F2 D' B2 L2 U R B' U2 L
13. R' D2 B F L U B' D L2 U D' L B U D2 F' L F L2 D B2 F2 D' R L2
14. B' R' L' B' D2 L2 D B' R2 B' U2 D' F2 R U' B' L R' D' L F B D' U' L'
15. F2 L R' D' B' U' R B2 F' R B2 U2 F2 R' U2 F D' F' R B' U2 R D F R'
16. D B R2 U2 L' B' R D R2 F' B' U R2 B2 F2 U' L' D' F U B' F D L' U
17. L2 R U' D B2 L2 R2 D' L' B' F' U D2 R2 F2 D F D' U B D B U' B' U'
18. B2 D' F' L' B' L2 B' L2 R2 D2 B' F2 U D' R' L2 U' F D2 U F D' L B L2
19. U F' L F U2 R2 F2 L B F' D' R' D' L R2 B F' R2 L F2 B2 L B D' F'
20. F' L U2 F U2 F' D' U2 R' D2 F' B2 L D B' F2 R L F' L2 R' U2 L2 R' B
21. F2 R2 D2 F L B2 F R U B2 L B2 L2 F2 B U L F2 U R' B2 R' U2 R B'
22. D L2 B' F U' R F U' R2 L U' B D L' D' F' L D' F D' U L' F2 U D'
23. D R' U' L F' L2 R F2 L2 F2 U' D' F' R' D2 L' U D' F' L' F B' R' L D2
24. D' U' B' D L B' R2 F' R2 L2 D' U2 L2 U2 D2 F' L' D R2 L2 B' R' B2 R2 F2
25. L' U2 B2 U' L' D2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D' U2 F U F U2 R2 D R' L F' R'
26. D B2 F D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B2 R L' B' L U' B' D' F2 D' F2 D' U' F2 B U2
27. B2 F U F' D' F B D B D U L D B' D2 F' B2 D R2 L' F2 D' U2 L2 R
28. R D F2 U F' U D L R2 F D' L' F U2 D' B U R2 B' F2 U' L' U F D'
29. U2 L' U2 R2 D' U L U2 F' R' B F' U2 B' F L R' F2 L' B' L' B' U2 B L2
30. U D R2 U F' B' D R' U' D2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D U2 F' B2 U2 B2 D' R D2 R' D'
31. D' L2 U2 D F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 F2 L D2 B2 D' R D F2 R2 D R' U' B2 F2 R
32. B D U2 L' F' D B2 L2 U' B D' F D' F' B' L2 U' L' D U R' B L R U
33. B2 R' L' D2 R' L2 D' B2 U2 R2 L' U2 L' B' L F L' U D2 R' U2 F2 D2 L U
34. U' D2 R B L D' B2 L' R' B2 F2 L' B' L2 D U2 L U' F' R2 U2 B' R U2 F
35. D2 L' B2 F D2 L' D2 U2 B' D' F B D' B R' F2 D R' D B D' U R' L B
36. F L2 F2 B2 L2 R U' L U B R' D2 U' R F' R F' D2 L' B' D B D U B'
37. L U D L2 F2 B' D B2 F2 U' F' D' R U L B F L2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D' L
38. F2 U' R2 L F L2 D2 U2 F' L B U' L D2 R L U2 L R U2 R F2 U' D2 L
39. R B2 L U2 D2 F R D2 U2 L' F2 U' F' R B2 D2 L' D' L2 D2 R' B L D' R
40. D L B' U2 B L D' F2 U F2 U D L' D F' B2 D' U' B2 R B U L2 U F
41. B' U' B2 D' F D B' U R' B D L U D' L2 D' R D2 F' R U2 F' L R2 B'
42. B' F2 L D R' D' F' D2 F2 R B2 L D U2 L' U' R' D' F U' L2 D' F' B L
43. U2 R' L2 D2 B F' R2 B U2 R B' U R2 D2 F L2 B F' D F2 B L F2 D L2
44. F' R2 L B R U2 B' U L2 F2 U' B2 U' D F2 B L U' R' B2 D2 B2 U F B
45. F L2 U' F B' U D2 L2 U2 F U2 B' U2 D2 F R2 L D' R' U' R F' R2 U' F
46. D2 R U B2 F2 R2 F D B U2 R' L D2 R F D2 U2 L F2 B U' F R2 L B
47. R2 B' R' F2 R B2 F2 L2 R' B U2 F L2 B U2 R F' U' F' L F' L' U' D B2
48. R L U B D' L2 R2 B' L F2 R' U2 R' F' D2 B' R' U' L' R B' D2 U2 F2 B'
49. L R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U' F2 U L D' R2 B' R' D2 F' B L2 B' R U' B U' D' L
50. L D' F L F L2 F R D2 L2 R2 U' D B2 L' D B D2 R U' D2 L2 R U' L
51. R L' F R' D2 R D U L2 R2 D U B' F R2 B D L' U L' B' F' U' B' R2
52. R' B2 D' F' L' D2 U B' R D F2 D U F' L B F' R L2 D B2 R' B U2 F'
53. F' D R2 B' R' L B U2 D2 F B2 L U2 D2 B' U D B U' L F2 R' L' B' L2
54. D' R2 B R' D' R B2 L2 R B' R' D F' D' L' R2 U' D F' L' F' R' F R2 F'
55. L2 B L2 B L2 F2 D2 R' D' F2 L2 F B L' D2 F2 B2 D' R2 B F R' U' R' B
56. B2 R2 U D F' L R' U2 B U' F' D2 U L' F' R2 D' U' F2 B L B D' F2 U2
57. L2 R2 F2 D2 B L' U' F2 B2 D' F' D B' D2 B F R2 U2 D2 F D2 B U2 F' U'
58. B' U' D L' F2 R2 F D2 L' B2 R' F' L' U' R' F2 D R D' F' B L D B F
59. D2 B2 L U D B2 L B L B2 L U2 D2 L' F B R' F B U2 F L2 R' B2 L'
60. L' R2 B' R2 F U2 L' U2 F D F' L' D' U' L F2 D L' B' F2 L2 R F2 D' R2
61. F2 D2 U2 F D' B L U B2 R2 F U2 L2 F' L2 D B U B' U2 B2 U F U2 B'
62. B2 F' L B' L2 U2 R' D2 U F' L U B' U2 L2 D' U' F' U' R D' L F D2 U'
63. B' R2 B D2 L F R F L2 B2 F R2 D' U' B2 F' D U B F2 U' D' R' D U'
64. D' R B F L2 B2 U L2 F D R2 L2 D R D2 R B2 U2 R' U2 R' L U2 D' R
65. D2 F2 D B U' R U2 L2 U D2 F' D F U' B U2 L R B' D2 B2 L' F' R' L'
66. R F D' U2 F L2 D B2 R2 F U2 F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 B L2 B R L' B2
67. L' B' D R' U2 L2 B' U F L2 R U F D' L D F' D U R' U' L' R' U' D2
68. F U2 R F' U' R2 D2 R' L2 B' U R B' D' B F2 R' D2 F B2 U' D' R' L2 D2
69. F' U' F' R2 D' B2 U2 F U D2 R F' D' R2 L2 F' U2 D2 B2 U L2 F' L' B2 D'
70. L2 F2 U2 F U D' B' F2 L' F2 B D2 L2 F2 D' R' U2 R' F' R B2 U D2 L B'
71. D R B R' L2 U' R' L F' B R' F2 D' F2 L2 D' L' U' L U F2 B2 U' F2 L2
72. R2 D B2 U' F U B' F L2 F2 L D2 U F R2 D2 U' B U R' D' L R U' L2
73. L D L U R B R U' F' B' U2 R L B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B' D2 U R F' B D2
74. U' D2 R2 L' F2 L' D2 L F R' B F D2 F U' B' D' L2 F2 U2 B D F2 R2 D
75. D L2 U2 L2 R2 D' R F2 D' B' L2 R' B R2 B' U' B' F L' U' D2 R' U2 L F
76. U F' U F2 D2 U R' U D2 L' R B2 F2 U' F R B2 F2 R2 D2 U' R' D' U' B'
77. L2 B' R F L2 R2 D2 L2 F R' D2 B' F' L F' D2 L R B' D2 U F L2 R F
78. F L' R' F2 L' B U2 D2 L F U2 D' L2 F R U2 L2 R2 D L F2 U D2 L F'
79. L' B2 F D' B2 U' R' D2 L U F' B D F' D2 B2 F R U R F' B' U2 B2 R
80. U R2 U' D L' F2 B D F2 R' L B2 D2 B' L B' U' L D2 L' R2 U' F2 R U'
81. L' F' U D2 F L2 U2 D L U D' L R B L D U' L2 U' L' D B' D2 F R2
82. R2 F B2 D' L' D' L' R' F2 B' R' F2 L2 D B L2 U' R2 U' B L2 R D2 F' U'
83. L F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 U L2 F' B U' F' B' D R2 B' U B' D2 B2 F2 R L' U2
84. B D F U2 B R2 L' B2 F' R2 B' F2 R' F U R' L F2 D B' L U F2 L' F
85. F2 R L2 D B2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B' U2 R2 F L' D' L' F2 U' B L' F2 D L'
86. L2 F B' L2 D' B' L R U2 F' D U F2 D2 U2 F R2 B' R' L D R B F2 D2
87. D' R2 B F' L2 R F R' B2 R2 B2 D' F' R' F2 D U L' U2 D L B R' U' B
88. F R' B' L2 R F2 B' U' D2 L B' U2 R2 U2 F2 L R2 B' U' F' R' U F' U2 R'
89. U2 R L U2 F2 B2 U L2 R F2 U2 F' B R L' D' R D' L2 F' D2 L2 R' D' L2
90. B R F2 B U B R2 U' D' R' U2 L U R2 D' B F' U' L' B R2 B' F R F
91. B D F' D B R F' D' B' D' F2 R F2 B2 D' R' B L' B F U' F2 D2 F U
92. D2 F2 D B' D L D2 B U2 D' L2 B' D2 L U' R' F U' R F B' D2 R2 B2 L
93. U2 L B2 F2 R2 D2 B L F2 D' U2 L' D F R2 U D' L R2 F' B U' L R' D
94. L' F D B2 R' L' U' B' U F2 U B' D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R2 B F U2 R2 U B D'
95. F' D2 L' U2 L2 F B D' B F2 U L R2 D' R' U' D' F' L' R2 B L D' R' B'
96. F2 L2 U R2 U B2 L' U2 B F2 U' L U2 L' B2 R2 L' U R' D2 L' F U' D2 R'
97. D' L B2 R2 D2 U' L B L' R2 U' F' L' D' B2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 B' F2 R B2
98. U D' B' U D2 R2 D' L' U' F' D' B' R F B2 U' F R U F R D2 R2 F2 B'
99. U2 L B' F L2 R' U' R2 U B' R' U' F2 L' U D2 B2 L' D2 L B2 R2 B' L F
100. U D2 B2 R F L2 U F' L2 F2 U2 B R2 L2 B F D2 U' F' U' L' D2 F' R' U2


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 21, 2011)

kprox1994 said:


> It will now be every 2 weeks since Summer is coming to an end.



when does Round 9 start? This will be good for me and my slowwwwww cube-style!

edit: I guess I really mean "when does Round 9 end" since the scrambles are posted and hence Round 9 has started.


----------



## DaveyCow (Sep 26, 2011)

Round 9 Average 69.38

Standard deviation: 11.70
Best Time: 43.23
Worst Time: 99.33

My first epic 100 cube solve! And also got my PB of 43.23 (first sub-50 ever!) - had a PLL skip and happened to have a nice (for me) F2L.



Spoiler



1. 57.16 D F2 D B2 D L2 D R2 F2 D2 F2 R' L' B D' L F U2 B2 U R L
2. 72.55 U L2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D L D' B' F' R' F2 L D2 U2 F
3. 70.90 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F' R D' B' R' D2 U' L F' U'
4. 82.89 L2 U' B2 U2 B2 R2 L2 U B2 U' R F2 L' B U' F2 D R2 U' F2 U2
5. 81.54 U' B2 U F2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B' D B2 L B2 D' R2 L' B2 D
6. 64.66 F2 U L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' U R' B2 R' B' R D2 B R2 D' F L2 U'
7. 82.23 F2 D2 R2 D F2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 U' B' F2 R B' L F L U' F' D
8. 74.39 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 B L' B U' B' R2 L' U'
9. 63.77 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U F2 D2 F2 R F U F' U2 B2 R' B' R2 L U2
10. 58.02 R2 B2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' U R2 D R F' U L B R' D2 L B U2
11. 75.27 R2 D B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 F2 U L B D' B U' B' U F' R' F'
12. 79.94 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 L' U L' F R F' U2 B F' D2
13. 80.34 U' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' R L2 B D2 R2 L2 B' U' R F' L'
14. 61.56 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' B R B2 F' D F' L D2 U' R D'
15. 70.07 U' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 U F2 R F' R D2 F' R' D F' L' U
16. 82.42 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' F D' B' D U' R' F U2 L D'
17. 63.59 D2 R2 L2 B2 D U' B2 D' F2 U' R U2 F' U' R2 D F' D B2 R2 U'
18. 66.28 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R U' B F D' B2 F' U' L2 U'
19. 68.41 U2 R2 D2 U L2 U F2 R' F L2 B U' R' B2 U' L' U
20. 92.29 F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' R B D2 R' F' L2 U F U' L'
21. 74.89 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U' F L' U R L' D U' B L B2
22. 65.22 R2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 R2 B' L B2 R B F R D B D2 U'
23. 65.62 D U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 U' L' F' U2 L' U' F' R' B2 F' L B'
24. 96.28 D2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U2 R' D U' B' D F L B' L'
25. 78.26 B2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 D R2 U R2 U2 B' D2 R B2 R' D R' U2 L' B' U
26. 74.86 D R2 L2 B2 D' B2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F L U2 F R D' L B' F' R2
27. 72.60 R2 L2 D' F2 L2 D U2 B2 D2 F2 R F' R' D2 F R' B L2 U' L
28. 74.98 R2 U' B2 U B2 F2 D B2 D B2 R' B' U F2 L' B2 F' U' R2 B2
29. 83.65 R2 D F2 U2 B2 U' R2 L2 U2 L2 U2 L' B R U B' D' R' U B L2
30. 63.54 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U R U2 L' U' L' B' U R2 F' R
31. 71.45 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 D L2 U' L' B R B L D B R B2 U'
32. 61.94 U R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 L B2 R D B L2 B D' R2 U'
33. 58.65 F2 D' L2 D2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U L' U L2 F' R' U' L' U L2 D2 U2
34. 69.98 U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L U' B2 R F' U2
35. 64.52 B2 R2 L2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U' F2 U R' F U B' U R D' F2 L2 B U2
36. 58.78 D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L F D' L' D' B L U R' F'
37. 73.13 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 F2 L D' R2 B' F' R' B D R' D2 U
38. 79.96 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F' B2 R' U2 F2 U L2 B2 F L D2
39. 72.60 R2 B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 F U2 F2 R' U' R2 B2 U2 F' R2 U
40. 77.86 L2 U R2 D R2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 L U F' U' L2 B' D' F' D R'
41. 69.54 D' U' L2 D' L2 F2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F' B2 D U2 F2 L B' R2 F' R' L
42. 66.92 U F2 U B2 D B2 U L2 D U2 B2 L U' R B2 F D L F' U2 B' L2
43. 56.10 F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 R2 F2 U B' F' L2 B R' D2 B L2 D U' L'
44. 67.22 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 U' B' U2 L D2 B' L' U' R' D' B
45. 77.88 D2 L2 D' B2 D U F2 L2 U R2 U' B' R D L D F D' F2 D2 F'
46. 57.94 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' R2 F' D' F2 L U F2 L F2 R2 D'
47. 43.23 D B2 R2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R B' D R2 L B D U B R2
48. 99.33 L2 D F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 B' L' F' R2 D' R2 B2 F R' D' F U'
49. 51.45 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 D L2 U B R' F R2 D L' U' L F R2
50. 81.83 B2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 F2 R D' R' B' L B F' U2 R L' U
51. 71.21 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 F U' L D' B2 R2 U R2 L F R2
52. 61.85 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D L B D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 F' L D
53. 86.81 F2 L2 D' R2 D R2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 B' D2 L' B2 U F' R' B F' L2 U2
54. 57.88 L2 F2 D F2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' B R U' F2 R2 L F' R D2 B2 U
55. 74.77 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 D L U R' D L2 F U' R L2 B U2
56. 60.39 U' L2 U R2 L2 U' L2 D L2 F2 U B' R' D2 B' R' U F R D L' D2
57. 56.65 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U F2 D B2 D2 B L B D' L' B D2 L D' R'
58. 63.83 U' R2 D L2 D B2 F2 L2 D R2 L2 B U R' F' L' U R F2 U' B'
59. 60.36 F2 R2 D R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 L2 F' U R L U B2 L2 U F L' D2
60. 80.29 U R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R' B' F' R' U B' R' L2 U R' D'
61. 69.23 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 U' F2 U L' F' L' B2 R2 D' R' U' B L2
62. 65.30 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 B2 U' L' D2 L2 F U2 F2 D' U' B' F2
63. 55.03 U F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' U B D L' B2 D2 L' D R2 B R2 U'
64. 72.98 D U2 R2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U' B2 U' B R B2 U2 F U2 L' D F D'
65. 87.06 U' R2 F2 D R2 L2 D' F2 D2 L2 F' D L B R' D' F' U' F2 R'
66. 59.75 D' L2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R' D2 L2 F' U2 L D B' F2 L U2
67. 64.71 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U L2 F U2 L' U' R2 U R D F' L U2
68. 62.60 F2 D B2 D L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 R' U' F U L' U' B' U' B2
69. 74.62 D R2 F2 U' R2 D B2 R2 U B2 U' R L' U' L2 B' D2 F' R' U' B' D
70. 60.70 D B2 R2 L2 D R2 D R2 B2 U R2 F' L D2 F2 D F2 R' B2 F' L D'
71. 63.61 U B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 L' U' L' B' D' R B2 R2 D F2 U'
72. 68.20 U2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F R2 U' L D2 U2 F L2 U' L' U'
73. 62.31 L2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U F2 U' R U B D' L2 F U2 F2 L B F2
74. 70.33 F2 U R2 U F2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U' B' U R U L' U' F R' L U2
75. 58.23 B2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 D F L' B' U2 F2 D R' B' F2 L D'
76. 56.76 B2 L2 D2 F2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 U B R' D2 R' F' R B' R2 D R' D
77. 67.14 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 B2 U B' F' D R' L2 F' R' F R' F
78. 71.08 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B' U L2 D2 U R D F R
79. 66.15 L2 U L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 U2 R2 D' B U' L2 B' R D R' D' F2 D
80. 66.65 D U L2 U F2 U' F2 R2 B2 D R F' D L' F L F2 U' B
81. 62.41 B2 F2 D' R2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R' F' U F R2 F R2 D' F' D'
82. 50.71 R2 U B2 F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B R2 F U2 L2 U L D2 R B' D'
83. 54.10 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B' R' B D' B' R' U L2 B' D' U2
84. 61.10 U B2 L2 D F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' L2 B R' U' R' D' R2 U2 F L U2 L2
85. 68.14 D' U2 R2 D B2 R2 U' B2 D R2 D' F D2 R' U2 R L D' F R B U'
86. 65.72 F2 U2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 R' B' D' B' F' U' F2 L' F R2 U2
87. 76.18 U' F2 U' F2 U B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 R' B U B2 D' F2 L B2 F D' U2
88. 60.22 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 D B2 D' B2 R' L' B' D' B' U L U2 B
89. 92.98 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' D F' R2 L' B F2 D' R' D
90. 76.50 B2 L2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U F2 R' B U2 L' B R U' B' L2 U'
91. 69.30 U2 F2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 U' F U R D' U B' D2 U F2 R' U2
92. 84.37 B2 L2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 D' R U B' F2 L' B U F2 L' F U
93. 82.79 B2 D L2 B2 D B2 U' B2 F2 D2 R2 F' U' R' B' L' B2 F2 L' B F2 D
94. 71.75 L2 U L2 B2 D2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F D2 L U F2 L D2 L B F' U2
95. 98.02 D' F2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D U' B' L' F' L F2 D U' B' F' U'
96. 65.24 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 B D' F2 U F' R' L2 D' U' F
97. 67.21 U B2 D' B2 U B2 U L2 F2 U' R D' L2 U' B D' B U L2 U'
98. 68.62 U2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 B R2 D' U R U2 F D F2 U2
99. 81.96 D B2 U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' B R' F U' R D F2 R2 U2 L U
100. 75.42 F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 D B2 L' U B' F L2 F2 L2 U L2 D' U'


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

Buuuuuump!
So,since I can't do the Uber Monthly 10,000 Cube Marathon right now because I could only have the time to do it during summer break,I decided to pick an eaiser challenge(if you can even call it a challenge).So I am looking forward to competiting in this competition and I will edit this post with my results later.BTW,kprox1994 I hope you could still run this competition if it goes popular and I think it would be a lot better if this competition would be held twice a week,not every two weeks like you said in your last post here.However,if you really do not have the time to run a bi-weekly compeition,I can do the results,if you want to.


----------



## emolover (Feb 27, 2012)

If you want this to be run then you yourself will have to run it. 

Besides, kprox is never on any more.


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

Umm,OK then.A new round of this competition will start every Saturday and Wednesday between 1:00 and 3:00 PM EST(Eastern Standard Time) just like my F2L Competition.So until Wednesday we are currently using this round's scrambles.I hope we can get some competitors here,otherwise I will stop doing this competition since I already run my F2L competition.anyway,guys,have fun.


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

1 week to do 100 solves? It takes my like 2 hours. Ill stick with 10,000


----------



## rubikmaster (Feb 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 1 week to do 100 solves? It takes my like 2 hours. Ill stick with 10,000


Actually it's bi-weekly,but I was thinking if people show enough interest it could become a daily one or we could make it like 500 or 1000 solves or something.BTW,with this competition it would be fun to see how much everybody has improved and you could see all those new results much more frequently.


----------



## TheChriskage (Feb 27, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> 1 week to do 100 solves? It takes my like 2 hours. Ill stick with 10,000



Wait what? 2 hours.. I think we average the same (you average 17-18, right? Then I'm probably a second faster than you, but that shouldn't make much of a difference), and it would take me just over 1 hour..


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 27, 2012)

TheChriskage said:


> Wait what? 2 hours.. I think we average the same (you average 17-18, right? Then I'm probably a second faster than you, but that shouldn't make much of a difference), and it would take me just over 1 hour..


 
2 hours was just an random estimate. havent time how long it took me to do it lol.


----------



## Schmidt (Feb 27, 2012)

If you (scramble/inspect/solve) 1 cube every minute that would be 100 minutes of solving which is 1 hour and 40 minutes. With an avg. of ~17 you could maybe do 2 cubes/min. So for the 10000 that would be 3.5 days of non-stop cubing.


----------

